# (Spoilers) Julep February 2014



## redjill (Jan 6, 2014)

I had to consciously type 2014, lol. I'm so excited for February! Last year's red carpet boxes were awesome; wish I had been a subscriber then. What are you all hoping for in the next maven boxes? I'm hoping for some nice red shimmers, and of course more holos (as always).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it's my birthday month!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 6, 2014)

I really liked the satin finish of Mae, so I wouldn't mind more of that finish.

I just hope there is a good combo in one of the boxes because this will be 3 in a row for me if I take a box.  Gotta love free polish!


----------



## redjill (Jan 6, 2014)

> I really liked the satin finish of Mae, so I wouldn't mind more of that finish. I just hope there is a good combo in one of the boxes because this will be 3 in a row for me if I take a box. Â Gotta love free polish!


 The silk finish is nice also. I haven't tried it, but I like the pictures people are posting. Some sparkly sea salts would be nice, but I guess that's more for summer.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 8, 2014)

I desperately am hoping for some rich colors -- january was way too muted and grey.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 8, 2014)

subscribing for updates!


----------



## Emmny (Jan 8, 2014)

I keep telling myself I'm going to skip Julep this month, then seeing the colors, falling in love, and splurging on upgrades to get all of them. But I promised myself I'd skip this month unless the colors are all super gorgeous.

I'm hoping for a nice bright sparkly red... but anything bright and sparkly would be nice.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope they have more pinks this time around. Oddly enough, Julep doesn't seem to have that many pinks. I want a hot pink glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm hoping for some nice rich colors too. Jewel tones in a mix of finishes. I also love anything that has molten in the description. Holos or duochromes are fun too.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 8, 2014)

> I hope they have more pinks this time around. Oddly enough, Julep doesn't seem to have that many pinks. I want a hot pink glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If I had won that contest to create/name your own polish I was going to do a hot pink full coverage glitter :-D Hoping they show up with one eventually!


----------



## Hipster (Jan 8, 2014)

I know it's not the right season, but I'd love a burnt orange or forest green microshimmer! I wonder what the beauty products are going to be this time around...


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hipster*-have you checked out Ingrid? I just bought it because I live in Austin, and it's the PERFECT burnt orange for a University of Texas mani. Check it out! I think it was like, $4.99 last time I checked.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks LaStupenda! That's the shade exactly... except not a shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a steal that I may pick it up anyways!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hipster (Jan 8, 2014)

Some interesting highlights from http://blog.julep.com/beauty-trends-in-2014/. "Weâ€™re heading into 2014 with a softer, more reflective tone, but still expect the second half of the year to roar back to bold with more glitter, flash, and bright colors. " "Watch for innovations in soft glints and iridescent pearls. Metallics will re-emerge in different micro-shapes paired with highly pigmented colors. Also look for new pearly silks with soft opalescent sheens, mattes with a slight reflective shine, and glitters with a â€˜flatâ€™ instead of shiny look." Sounds fun!


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hipster*-Ingrid is a creme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hipster (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL yes I know it's a creme but I was wishing for a burnt orange microshimmer!


----------



## redjill (Jan 8, 2014)

> Some interesting highlights from http://blog.julep.com/beauty-trends-in-2014/. "Weâ€™re heading into 2014 with a softer, more reflective tone, but still expect the second half of the year to roar back to bold with more glitter, flash, and bright colors. " "Watch for innovations in soft glints and iridescent pearls. Metallics will re-emerge in different micro-shapes paired with highly pigmented colors. Also look for new pearly silks with soft opalescent sheens, mattes with a slight reflective shine, and glitters with a â€˜flatâ€™ instead of shiny look." Sounds fun!


 I'm obsessed with astrology, and I notice that whenever Jupiter is in a certain sign, trends during that time reflect that sign. Right now it's in Cancer, which is all about soft colors, pearls, and understated classic elegance. Sounds like Julep's description of the first half of the year. But by July Jupiter enters the sign of Leo, which has the opposite style aesthetic of Cancer: bold colors, loud patterns (especially animal prints), regal jewel tones, and tons of gold sparkle! Sounds like fun, but we might have to wait a little while for more loud glitters. : p


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some interesting highlights from http://blog.julep.com/beauty-trends-in-2014/.

"Weâ€™re heading into 2014 with a softer, *more reflective tone*, but still expect the second half of the year to roar back to bold with more glitter, flash, and bright colors. "

"Watch for innovations in soft glints and iridescent pearls. Metallics will re-emerge in different micro-shapes paired with highly pigmented colors. Also look for new pearly silks with soft opalescent sheens, mattes with a slight reflective shine, and glitters with a â€˜flatâ€™ instead of shiny look."

Sounds fun!
Hmmmm "more reflective".....  I would LOVE if they did some kind of chrom-ifying basecoat like that new Gwen Stefani OPI.  I'm not a big fan of chromes but that thing is seriously cool.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some interesting highlights from http://blog.julep.com/beauty-trends-in-2014/.

"Weâ€™re heading into 2014 with a softer, more reflective tone, but still expect the second half of the year to roar back to bold with more glitter, flash, and bright colors. "

"Watch for innovations in soft glints and iridescent pearls. Metallics will re-emerge in different micro-shapes paired with highly pigmented colors. Also look for new pearly silks with soft opalescent sheens, mattes with a slight reflective shine, and glitters with a â€˜flatâ€™ instead of shiny look."

Sounds fun!

That sounds like it will be really pretty especially pearl and silky valentines day type colors. I will seriously be missing the glitter though.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 8, 2014)

Dear God, I hope there's not all neutrals or something next month. I hate boring colors.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Hipster*-have you checked out Ingrid? I just bought it because I live in Austin, and it's the PERFECT burnt orange for a University of Texas mani. Check it out! I think it was like, $4.99 last time I checked.
That's the _exact_ reason I wanted to get Ingrid!  Evangeline's a nice UT almost-holo-if-you-lower-your-expectations color.  I don't know if you can get it in the store.  I haven't seen it.  I got it last winter (I want to say February?) in a mystery box.


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL yes I know it's a creme but I was wishing for a burnt orange microshimmer!

What about Tatiana?


----------



## redjill (Jan 9, 2014)

> That's the _exact_ reason I wanted to get Ingrid! Â Evangeline's a nice UT almost-holo-if-you-lower-your-expectationsÂ color. Â I don't know if you can get it in the store. Â I haven't seen it. Â I got it last winter (I want to say February?) in a mystery box.


 I looked up Evangeline on Google. I WANT! I didn't even know about Julep until May, so of course I missed the February Mystery Box. And when I search for Evangeline on Julep's website, nothing comes up. ("Evangeline? What Evangeline?") Guess I'll never get it... ._.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have high hopes for this month.  I loved last February, it was the only time I upgraded.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 10, 2014)

From the Huff Post interview with Jane: 2. Your boyfriend (husband, dad, brother) will steal your beauty products. From the urban hipster and the global metrosexual to the dishy dad, men today aren't afraid to focus on their looks. In 2014, the men in your life will start stealing your beauty products -because they're so ready to leave behind the world of soap-on-a-roap and Head &amp; Shoulders. OK, so maybe men won't start sporting nail polish at the office like we joked last year, but that day may not be far off. Already, men nick their wives' concealer to mask eye circles and wrinkles, especially those looking to appear younger in the workplace. And in 2014, women's skin and hair products will trend toward natural and chemical-free, so men will more willingly borrow cleansers, exfoliating Konjac sponges, creams and conditioners that don't seem 'girly'. We also expect to see the launch of more unisex beauty products that could go either way - men or women. Uh, WTH?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

I interpret that as "less emphasis on distinctly feminine floral scents and more emphasis on plainer packaging."


----------



## unicorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From the Huff Post interview with Jane:

2. Your boyfriend (husband, dad, brother) will steal your beauty products. From the urban hipster and the global metrosexual to the dishy dad, men today aren't afraid to focus on their looks. In 2014, the men in your life will start stealing your beauty products -because they're so ready to leave behind the world of soap-on-a-roap and Head &amp; Shoulders. OK, so maybe men won't start sporting nail polish at the office like we joked last year, but that day may not be far off. Already, men nick their wives' concealer to mask eye circles and wrinkles, especially those looking to appear younger in the workplace. And in 2014, women's skin and hair products will trend toward natural and chemical-free, so men will more willingly borrow cleansers, exfoliating Konjac sponges, creams and conditioners that don't seem 'girly'. We also expect to see the launch of more unisex beauty products that could go either way - men or women.

Uh, WTH?

I can't even get my boyfriend to use conditioner unless its a 2 in 1 product, fat chance of him ever going to the trouble of stealing my beauty products, LOL.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't even get my boyfriend to use conditioner unless its a 2 in 1 product, fat chance of him ever going to the trouble of stealing my beauty products, LOL.
I can't get my husband to use conditioner either.  I finally convinced him last winter to use conditioner on his beard when he showers, and he did, twice.  He said he liked the way it felt, but it was too much for him.  I guess he meant it was another extra step in the shower.  LOL


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 11, 2014)

I tried to get my husband to use a scrub and some body butter because he was complaining about dry skin. Yeah it was to much work for him


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 11, 2014)

I have tried so hard to get my husband to try my Lush lip scrub.  He is dead-set against it and won't even try it.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha ya



> I can't get my husband to use conditioner either. Â I finally convinced him last winter to use conditioner on his beard when he showers, and he did, twice. Â He said he liked the way it felt, but it was too much for him. Â I guess he meant it was another extra step in the shower. Â LOL





> I tried to get my husband to use a scrub and some body butter because he was complaining about dry skin. Yeah it was to much work for him


 Exactly I feel like not matter how "un-girly" products are my fiancÃ© still won't use them because of the extra steps, he just doesn't wanna deal with it. I just think the whole paragraph is so bizarre, "the dishy dad"??! Haha what?! It would also be a cold day in hell before he borrowed my concealer. But who knows if his office hires a hot new chick he may be inclined to "look younger in the workplace." I know he doesn't represent every guy but this seems a little much, to me and the guys I know at least!!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 11, 2014)

> I have tried so hard to get my husband to try my Lush lip scrub. Â He is dead-set against it and won't even try it.Â   Â


 Oops meant to include you in there too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have tried so hard to get my husband to try my Lush lip scrub.  He is dead-set against it and won't even try it. 



 
Just tell him no more kissing until he sloughs all that gross dead (and scratchy) skin. It worked for me, lol.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 11, 2014)

> I really liked the satin finish of Mae, so I wouldn't mind more of that finish. I just hope there is a good combo in one of the boxes because this will be 3 in a row for me if I take a box. Â Gotta love free polish!


 Do you feel like it really showed ridges? Maybe Julep will do a ridge-filler with all the satin and silk and matte finishes. I think it would be cool if they tried to focus on creating more nail-related items I go with the boxes. Maybe like a set of great files for mult purposes with some kind of carrying case, maybe a polish case where the polishes were visible from the outside of the case.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 13, 2014)

For the beauty product (not sure if this qualifies as a beauty item though) I would like a nail polish thinner to thin out all my thick Julep polishes. Many of them tend to run thick and I could really use some thinner, but if they included that as the beauty item, they may be admitting that some of their formulas are too thick lol


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you feel like it really showed ridges? Maybe Julep will do a ridge-filler with all the satin and silk and matte finishes. I think it would be cool if they tried to focus on creating more nail-related items I go with the boxes. Maybe like a set of great files for mult purposes with some kind of carrying case, maybe a polish case where the polishes were visible from the outside of the case.
I didn't feel like it showed ridges. I liked the satin finish much more than I thought I would.  I haven't tried the silk finish (with Julep) but it seems like it would show ridges more than satin because it has more shimmer to it.

I would love it if Julep would do a set of files.  That's a great idea.


----------



## lint (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a new Julep subscriber and also hoping for something pink or red for February...Although I'm a bit surprised they did the boudoir collection in January, you'd think that theme would match better with Valentines.

When does Julep usually release the colours for the next month?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a new Julep subscriber and also hoping for something pink or red for February...Although I'm a bit surprised they did the boudoir collection in January, you'd think that theme would match better with Valentines.

When does Julep usually release the colours for the next month?
The 20th of each month the new collection comes out.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 13, 2014)

New Julep subscriber here, too!  My welcome box was January, so my first "real" box will be February.  I'd really like Valentine's inspired colors: reds, burgundies, pinks, creams.  Maybe even a dove gray.

What do you guys think of Julep's top and base coats?  I almost always use base and top coat, but pretty much every brand just wants to peel right off.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Julep subscriber here, too!  My welcome box was January, so my first "real" box will be February.  I'd really like Valentine's inspired colors: reds, burgundies, pinks, creams.  Maybe even a dove gray.

What do you guys think of Julep's top and base coats?  I almost always use base and top coat, but pretty much every brand just wants to peel right off.
I find that Julep's base coat has been out of stock for awhile now.

The Freedom Polymer top coat is great though.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 13, 2014)

> New Julep subscriber here, too!Â  My welcome box was January, so my first "real" box will be February.Â  I'd really like Valentine's inspired colors: reds, burgundies, pinks, creams.Â  Maybe even a dove gray. What do you guys think of Julep's top and base coats?Â  I almost always use base and top coat, but pretty much every brand just wants to peel right off.


 I love the freedom polymer topcoat. It makes my nails hard and shiny, and dries super fast...like in 5 minutes I can start using my hands again and not worry about smudges. Haven't used the topcoat.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 13, 2014)

> New Julep subscriber here, too!Â  My welcome box was January, so my first "real" box will be February.Â  I'd really like Valentine's inspired colors: reds, burgundies, pinks, creams.Â  Maybe even a dove gray. What do you guys think of Julep's top and base coats?Â  I almost always use base and top coat, but pretty much every brand just wants to peel right off.


 I hate their top coat. It causes major shrinkage for me.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 13, 2014)

> I love the freedom polymer topcoat. It makes my nails hard and shiny, and dries super fast...like in 5 minutes I can start using my hands again and not worry about smudges. Haven't used the topcoat.


 oh forgot to say what I don't like about it...the black bottle. It's so annoying because I can't see how much is left. Wish they would put it in a clear bottle! I just used it and I think I'm getting to the bottom of the bottle but don't want to toss it if there's still some in there! The bottle design is cute but obnoxious at the same time, it doesn't seem like the brush is long enough to reach the bottom.


----------



## yunii (Jan 13, 2014)

> oh forgot to say what I don't like about it...the black bottle. It's so annoying because I can't see how much is left. Wish they would put it in a clear bottle! I just used it and I think I'm getting to the bottom of the bottle but don't want to toss it if there's still some in there! The bottle design is cute but obnoxious at the same time, it doesn't seem like the brush is long enough to reach the bottom.


 I think the bottle is black to block the sunlight because it is harden by the light.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 14, 2014)

> I think the bottle is black to block the sunlight because it is harden by the light.


 oh good to know! I wouldn't have thought of that! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 14, 2014)

So, any news about what the colors will be like yet.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 15, 2014)

Found a youtube video this morning for the It Girl February box.  Oscar-inspired.  Her box has a burgundy shimmer, a navy/teal, and a silvery holographic.  It's kind of hard to tell exactly because the video lighting isn't geat.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found a youtube video this morning for the It Girl February box.  Oscar-inspired.  Her box has a burgundy shimmer, a navy/teal, and a silvery holographic.  It's kind of hard to tell exactly because the video lighting isn't geat.
I think that was last years box.  Rebel(silver) ,Joan(burgundy), Marion(blue).


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2014)

> Found a youtube video this morning for the It Girl February box. Â Oscar-inspired. Â Her box has a burgundy shimmer, a navy/teal, and a silvery holographic. Â It's kind of hard to tell exactly because the video lighting isn't geat.


 That's last year's collection. The very first tipoff: This box was received because the subscriber forgot to skip. The window for this February won't be opening until Monday.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

With the exception of last month Julep is usually really good about keep a lid on their colors till the 20th.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry 





It was posted 4 hours ago, and had 0 views, so i thought it was new.  Oh well, just have to keep waiting.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry 





It was posted 4 hours ago, and had 0 views, so i thought it was new.  Oh well, just have to keep waiting.
If I hadn't gotten that box I would have thought that too.   Joan and Marion are some of my favorite colors from Julep.  They both stain like all get out so I don't wear them often.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't feel like it showed ridges. I liked the satin finish much more than I thought I would.  *I haven't tried the silk finish (with Julep) but it seems like it would show ridges more than satin because it has more shimmer to it.*

I would love it if Julep would do a set of files.  That's a great idea.
I tried Noelle (a silk finish) this week. I didn't care for the color, but I really liked the finish! I have super ridgy nails and with my butter London nail foundation underneath they didn't really show. It was a bummer that I didn't like the color because it wears like a champ! I am one of those people who always has chips and major tip wear in a day or so and I took it off today (day 4) and it hardly had any wear (and was hard to get to budge, actually).

I think it would be cool if they would use that formula with some bright colors! I wish they'd done a silk emerald green and navy for the holidays, would have been so pretty!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried Noelle (a silk finish) this week. I didn't care for the color, but I really liked the finish! I have super ridgy nails and with my butter London nail foundation underneath they didn't really show. It was a bummer that I didn't like the color because it wears like a champ! I am one of those people who always has chips and major tip wear in a day or so and I took it off today (day 4) and it hardly had any wear (and was hard to get to budge, actually).

I think it would be cool if they would use that formula with some bright colors! I wish they'd done a silk emerald green and navy for the holidays, would have been so pretty!
I'm glad to hear the silk finish didn't show ridges either.  I thought the satin wore really well also, with no chips for several days.

Hopefully we will see more of both silk and satin finishes.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have Noelle on right now and I don't really have a huge issue with ridges but I LOVE the finish. It's probably my new favorite neutral polish and it's the perfect shade on me. I hope they do more of the silk finishes in future boxes.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 15, 2014)

subbing for updates... even though I have to find the strength to skip...


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 16, 2014)

I skipped the past 2 months and am wanting to take a box this month. I would love some pretty pink polish and I would also like to try some satin and silk polishes. I've promised myself that I will only take a box if I like both polish colors in it. That hasn't happened recently but hopefully January will change that trend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KateR (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm hoping for a pink polish too. I went hunting for a pink polish on their site and they weirdly don't have a lot. Not too bright or neon, not too soft and sweet, just a nice pink polish, maybe similar to Fergie or Lo from Zoya.


----------



## disconik (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL yes I know it's a creme but I was wishing for a burnt orange microshimmer!
I have the perfect polish for you!!

Digital Nail's Hook 'Em Horns!!!  It's a burnt orange with spectraflair in it!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/153373456/hook-em-horns-a-digital-nails-nail?ref=shop_home_active_14


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL yes I know it's a creme but I was wishing for a burnt orange microshimmer!
I have the perfect polish for you!!

Digital Nail's Hook 'Em Horns!!!  It's a burnt orange with spectraflair in it!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/153373456/hook-em-horns-a-digital-nails-nail?ref=shop_home_active_14

That is awesome!  Do you have any experience with the brand?  I've never heard of them.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 17, 2014)

I am dying for a sneak peek at the February collection. I wish they'd hurry up and show us. It's almost the 20th.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am dying for a sneak peek at the February collection. I wish they'd hurry up and show us. It's almost the 20th.
Me too, I loved last February so I hopefully this year will be just as good.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 17, 2014)

Last Feb had Marion, right? That's one of my faves. 

I hope this batch is great. I wish they had some holos (I'm wearing a holo right now) and I'd love some more.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 17, 2014)

> Last Feb had Marion, right? That's one of my faves.Â  I hope this batch is great. I wish they had some holos (I'm wearing a holo right now) and I'd love some more.


 If there were holos I would have a hard time skipping.


----------



## disconik (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is awesome!  Do you have any experience with the brand?  I've never heard of them.
I just placed my first order with her the other day and she has a pretty long (1-2 weeks) wait time for shipping right now.  That's about all I know at this point.  I ordered the Dig Deep so as soon as I get it, I'll post something over on the indie polish thread.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like we have a sneak peek at the extra product for February:

http://blog.julep.com/eye-sheens/   Eye sheen liquid eyeshadows. I'm intrigued! Though wishing they'd do something nail-related again for the extra...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

> Looks like we have a sneak peek at the extra product for February:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Uh oh. This is exactly my speed. I'm bracing myself for a full upgrade!


----------



## patentlyvee (Jan 17, 2014)

I see a full upgrade in my future for February as well!


----------



## disconik (Jan 17, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaand I'll be adding ALL of those on.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I may be the only one who is hesitant about the beauty product. I just don't see that type of texture holding up. Sigh, I'll probably just get the basics box and add on any polishes if interested, but by this point I have so many Juleps they will really have to wow me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may be the only one who is hesitant about the beauty product. I just don't see that type of texture holding up. Sigh, I'll probably just get the basics box and add on any polishes if interested, but by this point I have so many Juleps they will really have to wow me. 




I'm with you.  I was not impressed by the neutral eye palette from a few months ago.  I hope I like the It Girl box this month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like we have a sneak peek at the extra product for February:


http://blog.julep.com/eye-sheens/   Eye sheen liquid eyeshadows. I'm intrigued! Though wishing they'd do something nail-related again for the extra...
More browns?  I just don't look good in them.  If they were cool tones I would like to try them.  I still have yet to hear of a Julep makeup product that was a big hit besides the lipsticks.  Most of them are flops, so I'd rather wait and see what the feedback is first.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm really excited for the beauty product! I love stuff like that! I really wanted to skip this month though because I have so much nail polish, so I'm hoping I don't like the colors.


----------



## redjill (Jan 17, 2014)

Blah, I can't pick just one. I actually really liked the last eyeshadow palette. It stayed on for hours on New Years. My only problem is that I don't wear eyeshadow very often.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh! I love those. I hope I like a set of the nail colours ... I don't want to skip those! Or maybe the MB this month?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not sure what to think.LMDB brought out their version of that particular product and it was terrible. Worst I've ever tried. Julep's description makes it sound like it's very similar. If I like the polish colors,I may get one to try it out, but I doubt very much that I'd do a full upgrade.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I think I may be the only one who is hesitant about the beauty product. I just don't see that type of texture holding up. Sigh, I'll probably just get the basics box and add on any polishes if interested, but by this point I have so many Juleps they will really have to wow me.Â :icon_cry:


 I'm with you on this too. I have a similar cream eyeshadow from tarte in a taupe color...it's pretty, yes, but doesn't last as long as my other shadows and tends to crease and I just don't end up using it very much so I doubt I would get much use from these either. This is the type of product that I would rather wait to see some real swatches and reviews before purchasing. Sorry I'm just being negative. It looks like a nice product but I don't think it's for me. Plus I'm on a no-buy this month so I have to find ways to talk myself out of purchasing things I don't need LOL.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

> I'm not sure what to think.LMDB brought out their version of that particular product and it was terrible. Worst I've ever tried. Julep's description makes it sound like it's very similar. If I like the polish colors,I may get one to try it out, but I doubt very much that I'd do a full upgrade.


 I'm really curious to see what it's like. This looks like it could be like essence eye soufflÃ©s (love them), the other gel formulation essence released for one of the summer collections (hated them), Maybelline Color Tattoos (I've only tried Barely Branded, but it's a favorite, too), Starlooks gel liners (these are great), or a few others in my stash I can't remember at the moment. Wow, I didn't realize how many potted cream/gel/etc. shadows I had!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not an eyeshadow fan at the best of times and I don't like neutral colors at all, so I don't know how I feel about these yet. The closest thing I've had to liquid eyeshadow before was a small bottle of gold glitter that went on like eyeshadow, but since I loved that little bottle to the very last speck of glitter, I'm definitely going to have to think about it and see what this month's nail colors are on Monday. If none of them wow me, I'm definitely skipping.

I'm not sure what non-polish products I want to see from Julep. I like their lip glosses and some of their beauty products (the mattifying face primer and the Eyes All Aglow eyeliners, for instance) are now part of my daily makeup routine, but even after buying their stuff for months, I'm still so undecided!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

Not too excited about the eye sheens... I will have to seriously think about February's colors though because I wasn't very inspired by January, but after seeing everyone's mani's with the colors, I'm now super sad I didn't upgrade!! 

Also... Julep didn't do a mystery box this month, right?? They saved me some money... or I will end up using that as a way to justify an upgrade this month. LOL


----------



## redjill (Jan 17, 2014)

> Not too excited about the eye sheens... I will have to seriously think about February's colors though because I wasn't very inspired by January, but after seeing everyone's mani's with the colors, I'm now super sad I didn't upgrade!!Â  Also... Julep didn't do a mystery box this month, right?? They saved me some money... or I will end up using that as a way to justify an upgrade this month. LOL


 On Facebook Julep hinted that the Mystery box would be late this month, or early for February. I was disappointed; at the end of the month I only have so much money to spend on frivolous things. Sometimes I have to skip my box because I need my whole paycheck for bills.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I'm skipping the eye shadows. I have so many eyeshadow bases like that (from Mac and other brands...that, I just don't need any more of them)

I cannot wait to see the nail colors though.

I'm getting It Girl like normal, then adding on 3 extra polishes.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may be the only one who is hesitant about the beauty product. I just don't see that type of texture holding up. Sigh, I'll probably just get the basics box and add on any polishes if interested, but by this point I have so many Juleps they will really have to wow me. 






Agreed, I've never been wowed by cream eyeshadows. They're either crease city or a dry as the sahara and impossible to blend, with no happy medium in between. :/ I think I might be the only person on planet earth who absolutely detests MAC paintpots. Hoping the polish colors make up for it, since this would be my third box in a row.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm, I'm not sure how I feel about these. I have 2 of the Creaseless Cream Shadows from Benefit that seem like they would be similar to these. I rarely ever use my cream shadows, it's just easier for me to use powder shadows. I'm not opposed to getting one of these though and am happy to try one out. I think it is awesome that Julep is letting us pick our own color! I wonder if this is based off a suggestion they received a few months ago when lip gloss was the beauty product and some people said they wished they could choose their own gloss shade. Do you think Dusty Taupe or Pale Nude is the lightest shade? I initially thought it would be Pale Nude but on the Julep blog it says to highlight with Dusty Taupe which makes me think it could be the lightest. I hope I like the polishes this month. I really want to take my box and have some goodies to play with.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm, I'm not sure how I feel about these. I have 2 of the Creaseless Cream Shadows from Benefit that seem like they would be similar to these. I rarely ever use my cream shadows, it's just easier for me to use powder shadows.
I'm not opposed to getting one of these though and am happy to try one out. I think it is awesome that Julep is letting us pick our own color! I wonder if this is based off a suggestion they received a few months ago when lip gloss was the beauty product and some people said they wished they could choose their own gloss shade.

Do you think Dusty Taupe or Pale Nude is the lightest shade? I initially thought it would be Pale Nude but on the Julep blog it says to highlight with Dusty Taupe which makes me think it could be the lightest.

I hope I like the polishes this month. I really want to take my box and have some goodies to play with.


Hopefully it will be the first step in letting us choose our own box completely.  Then they could do the box-pick two polish and beauty item, pick three polish, upgrade full polish, upgrade whole kit.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm kinda meh about the product and colour choices, and of course the brush is an add-on.  Boo.   Only 2 more days to see what the polish collection is.  Crossing my fingers for some awesome surprises!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 17, 2014)

Do the colors remind anyone else of Naked 3? I love my N3 palette because the tone of the colors is neutral but warm and these shades seem very reminiscent of the shades in N3. I could probably match each four of Julep's to a shade in the palette. The colors are pretty but just thought it more than coincidental the colors are following that trend.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 17, 2014)

Woah, did you guys see this?

Quote: "Starting with the February Maven Box, new Mavens will have flexibility to earn a skip every six months. And, of course, if youâ€™re currently a Maven who joined before December 18, 2013, you are â€œgrandmotheredâ€ in to the original terms with no changes to your skip options." (http://blog.julep.com/note-from-jane)

Well that's a little screwed up. I guess this is probably because they're not getting as much money from people who just skip the boxes, get free shipping on the orders they want, and get the mystery boxes.

I guess it's okay since I've been a maven but that's... a little... yeah. I'll probably stick around until December since I'm curious what the polish is. December baby woes.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do the colors remind anyone else of Naked 3? I love my N3 palette because the tone of the colors is neutral but warm and these shades seem very reminiscent of the shades in N3. I could probably match each four of Julep's to a shade in the palette. The colors are pretty but just thought it more than coincidental the colors are following that trend.
I think it's more that makeup overall is moving in this direction right now.  Metallic eyes are big right now, as are nude tones, and these are just combining those trends.  It's not a coincidence, but it's not directly because of this palette.  I think it's more that the palette was released now-ish because Urban Decay knew this trend was coming (the fall/winter runway shows that pushed nude and metallics were in March 2013, after all).


----------



## sylarana (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, I'm glad, I'm already a maven then. I don't think I'd be ready to commit for 6 months or having to go through the hassle of constantly canceling/resubscribing.

Can't wait to see next month's colors .. after skipping January, I'm ready for some new polish.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 18, 2014)

So glad I'm already I'm already a maven. Or, I'd be cancelling.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So glad I'm already I'm already a maven. Or, I'd be cancelling.
ditto


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm glad I'm already a maven as well, but to be honest haven't skipped since August anyway.

As far as her other announcements... I'm VERY intrigued by whatever product they have developed and will announce for reserve on the 28th of this month! They have me very curious, because anything that could make my mani easier, I am on board with!

I am also super excited for the LOVE color coming in everyone's February box! It sounds gorgeous and I can't wait for a preview!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm really happy I'm already a maven. I don't think I'd be staying around much longer otherwise. That's one of the reasons I'm with Julep anyway, because it's so easy to skip!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 18, 2014)

We're getting an extra polish for free this month...NICE!

I get 7 polishes instead of 6 then. WOOT!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 18, 2014)

> I'm really happy I'm already a maven. I don't think I'd be staying around much longer otherwise. That's one of the reasons I'm with Julep anyway, because it's so easy to skip!


 Me to


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm a fan of cream eyeshadow, now I just need to decide what color to chose.  It sounds like these shadows do "set", unlike LMdB's creme shadows, but we shall see.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 18, 2014)

I went on Julep's facebook page to read comments from other mavens to see if they had read that post from Jane regarding the change in skipping and it is not there. Can anyone see that comment section? I can read comments that people leave when Julep makes a post, but that little box on the left that used to allow you to read comments from other people is gone, or I can't find it at least lol


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on Julep's facebook page to read comments from other mavens to see if they had read that post from Jane regarding the change in skipping and it is not there. Can anyone see that comment section? I can read comments that people leave when Julep makes a post, but that little box on the left that used to allow you to read comments from other people is gone, or I can't find it at least lol
Weird. I can't find posts from others on the website, but I can still see them through the Facebook app on my tablet. So maybe Facebook is just acting odd again?


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 18, 2014)

I can see the comments and they are not good. But I didn't expect them to be. If they took away the skips I would cancel. And the justification is just lame. To keep stock? How does making people take a box keep stock? Julep is not good about explaining changes.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can see the comments and they are not good. But I didn't expect them to be. If they took away the skips I would cancel. And the justification is just lame. To keep stock? How does making people take a box keep stock? Julep is not good about explaining changes.
Yeah I wouldn't expect them to be. Saying they are giving 'flexibility' by taking away one of the most appealing features of the sub is kind of silly. I have a ton of polish so I was thinking about canceling and then re-subbing when I felt my stock running low(er) but now no way. I would rather skip every month and be tempted by promos in between then have to take a box I don't want/need.


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can see the comments and they are not good. But I didn't expect them to be. If they took away the skips I would cancel. And the justification is just lame. To keep stock? How does making people take a box keep stock? Julep is not good about explaining changes.
Agreed. Although, I'm one of those mavens that they must hate - I got my free box in August, and have skipped every month since then, but I've picked up a bunch during their sales. The monthly boxes just aren't compelling to me when I know I can probably just pick up any polishes I'm interested in with a discount later on.

I suppose they're trying to say that allowing people to skip screws with their inventory and forecasting - they have to try to guess how many people will actually take a box, and on top of that, estimate the product mix (# of It Girl boxes vs. Modern Beauty, etc.). If there's a particularly popular collection/item, they might underestimate how many people will actually take their box and run out of stock like they did this past month with the cuticle pusher. But if the month isn't popular and everyone skips, they don't want to sit on a ton of excess inventory that they have to sell at a significant discount later. If their subscribers have a difficult time skipping, then it'll take some of the variability out of their inventory needs forecasts, since they'll know that most subscribers will have to get a box of some sort.

From a purely money/business perspective, I think their move makes sense. However, from a customer retention/satisfaction standpoint, it doesn't, particularly with the way it's been communicated.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 18, 2014)

I understand their motives behind making skipping harder. They've already tried to keep people from not skipping with the Core Classic option (which I'm bound to take in order to get 3 months in a row if the box is not appealing to me). Though I'm doubtful their strategy will work out in terms of gaining new members. The only reason I joined Julep was the fact that I could skip anytime I wanted. I LOVE nail polish and don't mind getting more and more .. but spending at least $220 a year on nothing but nail polish sounds insane even to me.

I don't know .. it might be more sensible to simple cancel the free shipping under a certain value or unless combined with a maven/mystery box. It seems bizarre that I can get a polish for a dollar or two without even having to pay anything for shipping in some of their sales .. and without having to pay the $20 monthly fee if I don't want to.

Anyways, as long as they don't change the rules for me, I'll stick with them and skip if I don't like a month or need to save some money. (My husband strangely doesn't seem to understand my need to own nail polish in 20 different shades of red etc.)


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 18, 2014)

I've skipped almost every month since about June.  The only reason I haven't cancelled is because you have to call to cancel.  I wish they had a "cancel" button.  I guess I won't be canceling my subscription now though.  Like others, I prefer having the ability to skip a month whenever I want to having to "earn" a skip.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm excited to see what the free LOVE polish looks like (from Jane's blog post). It sounds like it will be gorgeous--gold, pearl and fuchsia microglitter. I was thinking I would skip again in February because I'm not that tempted by the liquid eyeshadow, but that free polish sounds right up my alley, so I guess it will depend on what the other polishes look like. I could always go with the core classics too. Excited for Monday! I wonder what the other product in the modern beauty box will be--maybe an eye primer to go with the shadows? I know they did a face primer but have they done an eye primer yet?

Edited: nevermind, answered my own question by going to the website, I didn't realize they had both a face and eye primer already! What could the other product be this month?


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 18, 2014)

I found out about Julep's change to the Maven program a couple of days ago and I'm still steaming mad! I've been purchasing Julep products since April and agonizing over whether to become a Maven for months, so I signed up January 1st to give myself an early birthday gift and start 2014 off with something fun. Now my "gift" feels more like a $20 monthly curse I only get to skip once every six months. I'm in college and trying to watch how much I charge to my credit card, so being trapped into a commitment like this sucks even though I like their stuff a lot. If they're going to go through with this, all the boxes better be things that make my inability to skip freely okay. From the past five months or so, I would have only picked up two boxes, *maybe* three if I'd been good that month with spending.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't necessarily have a problem with the new no-skip rule, but I definitely think that they needed to give fair warning (and in more than just a blog post that you had to search out yourself!) and made the cut off date to be grandfathered in to the new policy AFTER announcing the change. I also think if they are going to take away the skipping option for new subs, they need to put a cancellation link/button on their site or at least allow you to do it via email because I imagine their cancellation rate is going to go up and they clearly don't have the CS staff to handle the cancellations at the current rate (based on the overwhelming amount of posts each month about people who try and try and try to get ahold of a person to cancel)  

I'm generally supportive of Julep and haven't had any issues with them personally but I think they are opening themselves up for a lot of criticism in how they are choosing to do this. I think it would help a ton if they moved the date and started the new policy before the end of this month to include everyone who signed up in the last month under the impression they would be able to skip any month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2014)

I think Julep saw the success of Square Hue and Cult Cosmetics BlackBox which are both mystery boxes, the same price, and made you order the month before and figured they could do this. I think the fail of this is that mavens are used to things a certain way, and also the other two have online cancellation options. :/ If Julep *makes* mavens call to cancel, and they fail to actually have the CS to handle that volume, then they're going to open themselves up to a lot of problems...


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 18, 2014)

Are they even gonna tell us what we are getting this month? Or, is it going to be a total surprise?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they even gonna tell us what we are getting this month? Or, is it going to be a total surprise?

Selection window opens on the 20th every month!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 18, 2014)

I know. But, there's normally a preview. It's weird that they aren't doing that this month.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 19, 2014)

> I know. But, there's normally a preview. It's weird that they aren't doing that this month.


 Well they did the sneak peek for the eye sheens and there is still tomorrow for a nail polish sneak peek too.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't remember them officially doing a polish sneak peek on a regular basis. It seems like they only do that for the non-polish stuff. People were somehow finding the URL for the month last summer-ish, and then it seems like they started adding the collection names to the URL so you couldn't just tweak the previous month's URL and figure it out, and polish sneak peeks went *poof*.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've skipped almost every month since about June.  The only reason I haven't cancelled is because you have to call to cancel.  I wish they had a "cancel" button.  I guess I won't be canceling my subscription now though.  Like others, I prefer having the ability to skip a month whenever I want to having to "earn" a skip.
Same here, been skipping every box since the Jazz collection, I'm too lazy to deal with calling.  I like stocking up on sales for the nail polish remover pads, but that means giving them my new debit card info, which I don't want to do... Sooo, I just skip. Lol.

I don't like the makeup/beauty angle they are running now, and I feel the polish collections are lacking since they started makeup (most months anyways).  I also do not support their use of DHL shipping, I refuse to support that company!

I think an email should have been sent out about the changes on skipping.   (or was there one I just didn't get?)


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've skipped almost every month since about June.  The only reason I haven't cancelled is because you have to call to cancel.  I wish they had a "cancel" button.  I guess I won't be canceling my subscription now though.  Like others, I prefer having the ability to skip a month whenever I want to having to "earn" a skip.
Same here, been skipping every box since the Jazz collection, I'm too lazy to deal with calling.  I like stocking up on sales for the nail polish remover pads, but that means giving them my new debit card info, which I don't want to do... Sooo, I just skip. Lol.

I don't like the makeup/beauty angle they are running now, and I feel the polish collections are lacking since they started makeup (most months anyways).  I also do not support their use of DHL shipping, I refuse to support that company!

I think an email should have been sent out about the changes on skipping.   (or was there one I just didn't get?)

I don't know about other people, but I don't like talking on the phone.  I have social anxiety disorder and much prefer doing things online to over the phone.  I'm also a full-time student and single mom, so making a phone call during normal business hours just doesn't work for me.  I really like how you can do everything (or at least everything I've had to do so far) online for Birchbox and wish Julep would do the same.

I agree about the nail polishes.  They seem to be spreading themselves too thin and forgetting that they are, first and foremost, a nail polish company.  I haven't wanted to use regular nail polish since I started wearing Incoco nail strips regularly last spring, so I haven't really paid much attention to their nail polishes.  I would still buy their nail polishes if they had colors I really wanted, but the colors just haven't been enticing enough lately.  I would prefer if they focused on releasing high quality products and polishes - and preferably no repeat products, like what happened this month with the quick dry drops.

I agree about the email.  I had to search the blog just to find the post that was being talked about here.  Not cool, Julep.  Not cool.

I really want a cool-toned teal, mint green, and/or turquoise nail polish.  If they released one of those - especially if it had a shimmer, holographic or holographic glitter, duochrome, frost, or pearl finish - I would definitely buy a box that month.  

Slightly off-topic, but still on the topic of nail polish:  I've received 3 (I think) Butter London polishes in my Sample Society boxes over the past few months and would love it if they did a subscription service.  I have been using the Horse Power Nail Fertilizer, which I received in my most recent box, for the past week and have fallen in love with it.  I prefer it to Julep's oxygen treatment and will definitely be buying another bottle.


----------



## reepy (Jan 19, 2014)

I must have missed this and now can't find any mention.  Can someone post the link that explains what the changes to the skip policy are?  Or summarize?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must have missed this and now can't find any mention.  Can someone post the link that explains what the changes to the skip policy are?  Or summarize?  Thanks in advance!
Here's the blog post


----------



## reepy (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the blog post
Thank you.  I'm happy that they're "grandmothering" in existing members (like me), but I agree with the posts above --- I both understand it from a business perspective, but disagree with their spin of adding "flexibility."


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the blog post
Thank you.  I'm happy that they're "grandmothering" in existing members (like me), but I agree with the posts above --- I both understand it from a business perspective, but disagree with their spin of adding "flexibility."

I understand it from a business perspective too, but they really shouldn't have said they were doing it for added flexibility.  I want to see what their updated skip feature looks like, since it's so freaking simple now.  I'm beginning to think that their focus groups must be exclusively Julep employees.  *rolls eyes and sighs heavily*


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll be seriously think about cancelling.  I signed up as a Maven the first week of January, so I won't be grandfathered into the skipping rules.  One of the main reasons I chose Julep over SquareHue was because of the option to skip months. I also like the abilty to change profiles each month, instead of the one-size-fits-all approach.

I think they should have given people one week from the date of the announcement to sign up as Mavens, then applied the new rule.  December 18th seems so arbitrary.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm surprised they allowed current mavens to keep the skip feature but I'm glad they did that other I would cancel for sure.  The skip feature was a major selling factor for me. 

The "love" polish sounds gorgeous!  Can't wait to see what else there is tomorrow!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll be seriously think about cancelling.  I signed up as a Maven the first week of January, so I won't be grandfathered into the skipping rules.  One of the main reasons I chose Julep over SquareHue was because of the option to skip months. I also like the abilty to change profiles each month, instead of the one-size-fits-all approach.

I think they should have given people one week from the date of the announcement to sign up as Mavens, then applied the new rule.  December 18th seems so arbitrary.
Squarehue has always given the option to skip.

I quit Julep over a year ago after canceling and getting billed two more times after that as well as being double charged twice.  When I called to witch about it, they gave me crap and said they wouldn't give me my $$ back even though I had canceled two months previously.  I initiated a chargeback and immediately got a call from them all apologies.  So for me, I despise Julep and it doesn't surprise me that they're doing this at all.

I think they just lost themselves a whole pile of customers.  That makes me want to point and laugh because I'm all mature like that.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

> I'll be seriously think about cancelling.Â  I signed up as a Maven the first week of January, so I won't be grandfathered into the skipping rules.Â  *One of the main reasons I chose Julep over SquareHue was because of the option to skip months. *I also like the abilty to change profiles each month, instead of the one-size-fits-all approach. I think they should have given people one week from the date of the announcement to sign up as Mavens, then applied the new rule.Â  December 18th seems so arbitrary.


 Square Hue does allow you to skip. You don't know the colors before you decide, but you don't know them until boxes start showing up, either.


----------



## lint (Jan 19, 2014)

I joined on Dec 21 2013. I am absolutely cancelling, the skip option is a huge draw. On top of that, the way they disseminated this information is ridiculous. How is everyone else going to find out? It's not on their facebook page, I haven't received an email about this...It's just nestled in the middle of an announcement on the Julep blog? How ridiculous.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I joined on Dec 21 2013. I am absolutely cancelling, the skip option is a huge draw. On top of that, the way they disseminated this information is ridiculous. How is everyone else going to find out? It's not on their facebook page, I haven't received an email about this...It's just nestled in the middle of an announcement on the Julep blog? How ridiculous. 
I'll warn up front:  Disjointed post ahead!  Proceed with caution!

My guess is that they're keeping the announcement low-key until tomorrow when they send out the selection window email, and then BATTEN DOWN THE HATCHES!  ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE!  It's going to be particularly ugly tomorrow since many people will get the email on their day off when they have time to *blast* Julep.  Facebook is going to be a very nasty place once this information gets out.  No one there seems to have noticed this change yet, which seems bizarre unless they're hiding comments, which is probably more likely.  When the free-polish-when-you-don't-skip-three-boxes-in-a-row policy came out, I had a feeling they were trying to phase out skips by initially discouraging them via oh-look-bonus-goodie offers.  I've been a Maven since the very first day the program opened up, and it feels like they've grown too big and are trying to do too many different things, starting with nine (and that's not including things like LOVE and Betty!) different new colors each month.

One thing I find really bizarre unrelated to any of the pending policy changes:  The Facebook freakout over the lack of nail polish in the sneak peek.  There are people seriously thinking that there won't be any polish this month *at all*. 

As for the suggestion somewhere back in the thread that the poster hoped this was the first move towards a totally customizable box:  Ack!  I really, *really* hope not.  Assembling all-custom boxes would be so time-consuming that it doesn't really makes sense (and then there's the part where a lot of people would have Bondi flashbacks).  And looking at it from Julep's point of view, if you want one color from each of three boxes, well, they will be available for individual purchase after the Maven boxes go out.  You can make your own box that way.  The price will be higher, but a likely part of why they price the Maven boxes lower is so you are forced to get a color they wouldn't necessarily be able to move in the regular shop.  You're getting a discount in part because you're losing flexibility.

Anyway.  I just want to see the polishes now.  I'm really curious to see whether the eyeshadow colors make sense in terms of forming a cohesive collection with the polish colors.  The shadows seem like they would have worked better with the January collection, and I skipped January because I DID NOT LIKE those polish colors.  But at least if the polishes are along the same lines again, I can probably get all of the shadows and none of the polishes this time around even though I really, *really* have no business buying more eyeshadow for the rest of the year.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 19, 2014)

Just for giggles. I went to Julep's site and started a new quiz. No where does it say anything about skipping anymore. If course it doesn't say anything about earning skips either. Unless you go into the FAQ. I just think this is going to be bad. You are going to get a lot of cancellations with the policy.


----------



## AshY (Jan 19, 2014)

I will try a box this month, I have been skipping a lot lately.  I like the fig eye sheen and the extra polish sounds pretty.  I hope the other colors are pretty.

I am glad I am already a maven. I hope the "grandmothered" in Mavens are not subject to the new skip policy.  They should not have back dated the policy change to December especially when the terms listed at sign up allowed skips.  That sucks.

That is not a good business practice at all.  I have been to business school so I understand the need to make money and all that.  But brand image, customer satisfaction, and reputation are just as important to the bottom line as profit margins.  I think Julep may eventually lose a lot customers.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As for the suggestion somewhere back in the thread that the poster hoped this was the first move towards a totally customizable box:  Ack!  I really, *really* hope not.  Assembling all-custom boxes would be so time-consuming that it doesn't really makes sense (and then there's the part where a lot of people would have Bondi flashbacks).  And looking at it from Julep's point of view, if you want one color from each of three boxes, well, they will be available for individual purchase after the Maven boxes go out.  You can make your own box that way.  The price will be higher, but a likely part of why they price the Maven boxes lower is so you are forced to get a color they wouldn't necessarily be able to move in the regular shop.  You're getting a discount in part because you're losing flexibility.

I read through some of Julep's responses to people's questions on FB and this reply sounds like they are going towards the customizable box...

----

Julep Hi Monique, We value your opinion and thank you for sharing your thoughts. As we continue to grow the Maven program we want to make sure that we are never out of stock on the new product offerings coming to Maven. With that being said we are simplifying the skip feature for new Mavens but also adding additional improvements. *Our goal is that you will be able to select the exact options that you want from our monthly product selections or "Core Classics" options.* We are excited to announce what we have in store, more info to come soon!

-----

I'm all for it _only _if they have their stuff together and they don't crash and burn a la Bondi.  Time will tell!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I read through some of Julep's responses to people's questions on FB and this reply sounds like they are going towards the customizable box...

----

Julep Hi Monique, We value your opinion and thank you for sharing your thoughts. As we continue to grow the Maven program we want to make sure that we are never out of stock on the new product offerings coming to Maven. With that being said we are simplifying the skip feature for new Mavens but also adding additional improvements. *Our goal is that you will be able to select the exact options that you want from our monthly product selections or "Core Classics" options.* We are excited to announce what we have in store, more info to come soon!

-----

I'm all for it _only _if they have their stuff together and they don't crash and burn a la Bondi.  Time will tell!
Except when they say "product," that may or may not include polish.  It may just mean the non-polish items.  I can't seem to find where on FB this is being discussed, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

But I don't think they will crash and burn like Bondi because I think that one was a scam from the very start that was never intended to go past December.  Julep's recent moves seem more like floundering-company-that-*wants*-to-succeed-trying-to-figure-out-how.  (And, yes, I mean "floundering" and not "foundering."  They could just be struggling instead of sinking completely.)


----------



## tulosai (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't imagine keeping this sub if I didn't have a skip option.  While it's true, as some people pointed out, that most subs don't have a skip option and this is something uniquely nice that Julep was doing, I would never keep a sub that is pretty much just polish where I could not skip... Unlike other subs where at least you are guaranteed to be exposed to new and diverse products, here it is pretty much just polish and a beauty item no one ends up loving. Only polish means dupes, and dupes means waste, and waste means cancel.

And I am NOT one of the subbers they hate who only took the first free box and shops the ridic sales... I have taken several monthly boxes since signing up less than a year ago, but definitely would never take 6 in a row given my huge polish collection and all their dupes.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

> I can't imagine keeping this sub if I didn't have a skip option. Â While it's true, as some people pointed out, that most subs don't have a skip option and this is something uniquely nice that Julep was doing, I would never keep a sub that is pretty much just polish where I could not skip... Unlike other subs where at least you are guaranteed to be exposed to new and diverse products, here it is pretty much just polish and a beauty item no one ends up loving. Only polish means dupes, and dupes means waste, and waste means cancel. And I am NOT one of the subbers they hate who only took the first free box and shops the ridic sales... I have taken several monthlyÂ boxes since signing up less than a year ago, but definitely would never take 6 in a row given my huge polish collection and all their dupes.


 There are people who do love the beauty item. I, for one, have several Julep products that aren't nail related that I love and use daily. I also take my box nearly every month and don't feel there are too many dupes. Maybe I'd I stuck with the same style, but I'm constantly switching it up.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Except when they say "product," that may or may not include polish.  It may just mean the non-polish items.  I can't seem to find where on FB this is being discussed, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

But I don't think they will crash and burn like Bondi because I think that one was a scam from the very start that was never intended to go past December.  Julep's recent moves seem more like floundering-company-that-*wants*-to-succeed-trying-to-figure-out-how.  (And, yes, I mean "floundering" and not "foundering."  They could just be struggling instead of sinking completely.)
The post I referenced was buried waaay down on their FB page, but it's there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that I think about it, Julep practically does customizable boxes, since there are add-ons.  However they probably pack up all the preset profile boxes in advance and then toss in whatever else you ordered so it doesn't take that much longer.  But since they're doing that, it's probably not much of a stretch to do complete customization.  I'm sure it's more complicated logistically than it seems!

My feeling is that maybe they think they'll reduce the amount of skipping if they allow us to pick exactly what we want?   But then they cannot possibly have enough of one polish if every single maven picks that one. Maybe that's what they mean when they mentioned not wanting to run out of product with the new earned skip rule for new mavens.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 20, 2014)

Im the kind of person who loves more nail tools than I do nail polishes. For example, this box for January that included the cuticle oil, the nail drops, and gel cuticle remover was the first box I picked up in a long time. I guess Im more into the mechanics of nail art rather than just colors. I think unless they start offering more boxes like that for me I dont think Ill ever take a box and that is my main problem. I just cannot see myself spending 20 dollars a month on nail polish especially from julep. Julep in my mind mind is quality but if I had to choose between formula x/opi/julep, julep would lose every time.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are people who do love the beauty item. I, for one, have several Julep products that aren't nail related that I love and use daily. I also take my box nearly every month and don't feel there are too many dupes. Maybe I'd I stuck with the same style, but I'm constantly switching it up.
I do think you are in the extreme minority if you love several of their beauty products, but I am glad so many of them work for you!

As for the dupes, it is not just that they dupe their own colors or come close (which does sometimes happen) but it is also that if you have a polish collection that is substantial or even moderate, it is very likely that some of their colors each month closely approximate colors you already have from a different brand.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are people who do love the beauty item. I, for one, have several Julep products that aren't nail related that I love and use daily. I also take my box nearly every month and don't feel there are too many dupes. Maybe I'd I stuck with the same style, but I'm constantly switching it up.
I do think you are in the extreme minority if you love several of their beauty products, but I am glad so many of them work for you!

As for the dupes, it is not just that they dupe their own colors or come close (which does sometimes happen) but it is also that if you have a polish collection that is substantial or even moderate, it is very likely that some of their colors each month closely approximate colors you already have from a different brand.

Maybe. I've seen many raves for their non-polish products though. The Matte face primer and bare face oil are two that come to mind. I don't think it is necessary fair to say that no one likes them, they may not be the top of the industry or anything but I'm not the only one they work for. 

And I don't really have a problem with Julep colors duping my Zoyas or any other non-Julep brand (though to be fair about 150 of my 200 polishes ARE Julep, lol!) but again, that's just me. Again, probably in the "Extreme" minority ;-)


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Seriously though, don't mind me. Promise I'm not getting defensive. Just a little overly excited about my team going to the Super Bowl and mayyyybeee a bit tipsy still ;-) I'm off to paint my nails some Seahawks colors and heading to bed so I can wake up to the new window! So excited to see the colors for this month :-D


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 20, 2014)

I am kind of amazed by how happy I have been with Julep products so far. The non-polish products that I've gotten since signing up:

Small tote: Small and useless.

Rock Star lotion: A little strong-scented for me, but I do like it.

Cuticle oil rollerball: I enjoy using this but probably won't replace it when it's gone. It's basically a convenient delivery system for fancy-smelling cuticles.

Mattefying primer: I have drier skin so it's not useful to me in the winter. I definitely prefer it over any other facial primer I've sampled.

Vanish: Haven't tested the stain-removing, but it worked great on my cuticles. If the stain-removing works, I will use the whole bottle.

Eyeliner: Totally decent, no complaints. Worth noting that I've gotten compliments on my eyeliner every time I've worn this.

Lip gloss (Timeless color): Like the color, like the smell, will use all of this.

Crystal nail file: A+ It's all I use now.

Paris lipstick trio: So bummed that this is gone! Love the colors, love the smell!

Ta-Da drops: Love! I use them every time I paint my nails.

Luxe repair serum: LOVE THIS SO MUCH. I didn't even want this in the first place but it came in the intro box. I use it at least once every single day and my face loves it!

Point being, I don't think @tulosai is in the extreme minority. I'm under the impression that the products have been generally well-received.


----------



## kElizascope (Jan 20, 2014)

(Hi! This is my first post on MUT, but I've been lurking for months. I've already learned so much from y'all: thanks! it was mostly this thread that led me to subscribe to Julep, last month, my first and only subscription thus far). 

And, when did I subscribe? ON December 18th. I am really annoyed. I have been REALLY pleased with Julep so far: I had several issues with my first order (missing product, a bottle that literally broke apart in my hand as I opened it, and another that looks like it may do the same any day), and they have really gone above and beyond with rectifying the issues. But, I'm so disappointed with this decision.

I completely understand their choice to change the terms. I am not sure that the payoff will outweigh the hit it's going to cause them, but, if they can survive it, I do get it. I could even understand if--with better warning (funny how they can send 49 email msgs to announce anything they want  to sell, but, this, they hide in a blog post that I'd have never seen, had it not been posted here, like, 23 minutes before it's to take place?!)--they chose to change it for everyone, or if they made the grand"mother"ed date something logical. But, the completely random date?

Yes, obviously I'd be a lot less bothered if it weren't the date that affected me, personally, and at such a "so close" frustration level, but,  regardless, it makes no sense to me that they'd choose THAT date. Why wouldn't they, at least, choose a day that was a cutoff for people who were eligible to select their first box? (I.e., if you ordered your starter box on or after Dec. [whatever day it actually is], you then missed the window for the January selection window. (I still think it would have been a better move, customer-service-wise, for them to just suck up the extra month's worth of new subs, who surely were looking forward to their first selection period for February--having, afterall, subscribed under different terms--and just applied this to new subscribers--but at least there would have been some rhyme and reason to what they were doing). 

I'm actually wondering if that WAS what they were intending, and they just screwed it up by a day or two? Because, I actually hadn't been sure whether I'd get the opportunity to select a January box, having ordered my starter box on the 18th, but, sure 'nough, they had no problem offering me the "opportunity" to spend 19.99 on another box two days later and taking my money; I would guess, though, that, had I signed up on the 19th or, at the latest, 20th, I'd have missed being "invited" for the January selection. Perhaps that was the intention of that cut-off for the grandfathering, and either they erred on the date (or erred in offering me the box?)?

Either way, I sure hope they will reconsider this cutoff date for me and others affected: I have already spent an embarrassing amount on them in the past month (!!!), and I have been pleasantly surprised by their CS so far (my original email to them re: problems with my products was sent during the time when  they were completely overwhelmed with holiday stuff, and it took them well over a week to get back to me, but, after seeing how nasty people were on Facebook, I decided just to wait it out as I was in no rush for the holidays, and, if I didn't hear back within another week or so, try again. Once I finally  got my first response, they not only were very helpful, immediately trying to correct everything with both replacements and refunds, but, when I missed seeing one of their messages--offering me a choice of some free polishes because some of those affected were no longer in stock--and didn't reply, they actually emailed me again to see what colors I wanted so they could send them out! Seriously, I was SO impressed.

And, right now, I'm new enough that I'll probably still want my monthly box, but I also likely wouldn't have subscribed without the reassurance that I have the option NOT to, if I don't want it, and I still would like to stick around long enough to try a mystery box, etc., and, simply from a reward-good-practices POV, I'd like to stay just because I'm impressed with how they handled their errors with my package. Otoh, I am NOT impressed with how THIS is being handled (hidden blog post with "oh, btw, we're making a massive change to our subscription policy, which you may pick up on if you read this post carefully, and we're applying it to those who subscribed after a totally random date), which I do NOT want to reward with my continued membership, ya know? I guess I'll see how they respond to my email... and, I'd imagine, many others. I hope they'll change it to only affect new subs, but, at the least, I hope they'll, at least, change the date to one that at least makes a modicum of sense.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are people who do love the beauty item. I, for one, have several Julep products that aren't nail related that I love and use daily. I also take my box nearly every month and don't feel there are too many dupes. Maybe I'd I stuck with the same style, but I'm constantly switching it up.
I enjoy the beauty items, and in general have enjoyed seeing them integrated into the boxes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 20, 2014)

The beauty items have been very hit or miss with me. I found the eye liner to be so hard that it pulls my eyelids so I refuse to use it. The lip glosses are just okay. I own two, charming and daring. I have other lip glosses that are much better, but these are okay. The tada drops are useless to me. I find they do nothing to decrease drying time. I will never use them beyond the couple times I have tried them and will probably end up throwing them away. I do like the vanishing drops. I think they work great. I have only used the cuticle pusher once, and I don't think I like it. I have other cuticle pushers I like much better, but I like to try things a couple/few times before I pass "final" judgement. I have the eye shadows and have never even swatched them. Maybe I will do that today and wear them and see what I think.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 20, 2014)

I am finally taking a box, but I want two of them! What to do? Usually I cannot find one, but I so adore the cleansing oil and the polishes!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody know where the link to the polish swatches is?


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to skip this month. I'm interested in trying the shadow and the extra polish sounds interesting.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Jan 20, 2014)

> Anybody know where the link to the polish swatches is?Â


 http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-february-maven-collection/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody know where the link to the polish swatches is? 
Here's the julep swatches

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-february-maven-collection/


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 20, 2014)

Boxes are up!!

So, my first instinct is a full polish upgrade, the colors and finishes look so pretty!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Ladies- quick question. If I apply my 1300 Jules to my order, does it take $13.00 off my order?


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 20, 2014)

I usually skip, but the eyeshadow and extra polish are intriguing this month. How do I see the swatches of the colors on julep's website? I know I've done this in the past, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 20, 2014)

Chose the core classics box and used my Jules! Feeling great about it! I wanted the bombshell polishes, but they will eventually go on clearance.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

I have WAY too many nailpolishes, but I loved the boho glam selection.  Plus I really liked that I could pick the eye cream color .  I love all 3 nail colors and I picked the fig sheen.  I am really excited for this month!  I do not like their new rules about skipping, but I am "grandmothered" in so I won't be affected.  But I can see this being a problem for new users...





February Boho Glam Box contents:   
*Eye Sheen Liquid Eyeshadow* 
*Rooney - Boho Glam:* Walnut bark crÃ¨me
*Cameron - Boho Glam:* Silver lilac stardust
*Love - Bombshell:* Full-coverage gold, pearl &amp; fuchsia microglitter


*Choice of eye sheen:* 






Current Selection:
Warm fig shimmer


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies- quick question. If I apply my 1300 Jules to my order, does it take $13.00 off my order?
no, I believe you have to apply 2000 points to get a free box.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the collection this month! Wish I could get them all. But, I can't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got It Girl as normal because I loved the colors in that bunch the most. Plus, added on Octavia with my Jules and then got Love for free.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I just fell completely in love with this month's collection--or rather, with this month's more glittery polishes. I'm a fairly glitzy girl and don't give a fig about the creme colors for this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the swatches of the cremes don't impress me when the box arrives, I might try to swap them away or pawn them off on friends. I rarely wear eyeshadow and pencil eyeliner is 10000x better for me than any liquid eyeliner, so I'm not interested in the products either.

The glitter nail polish removing kit is tempting because glitter polish is a pain in the ass to remove, but at $20 when I'm likely doing the polish upgrade? No thanks. The good old-fashioned method of tinfoil, nail polish remover, and a cotton ball is cheaper.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Oof. I'm very glad I decided to prepare myself for the full upgrade. There is ONE polish I don't want -- in the *entire* collection. I just don't do pinks. Everything else? I am in love. Now to check out the add-ons!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I just fell completely in love with this month's collection--or rather, with this month's more glittery polishes. I'm a fairly glitzy girl and don't give a fig about the creme colors for this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the swatches of the cremes don't impress me when the box arrives, I might try to swap them away or pawn them off on friends. I rarely wear eyeshadow and pencil eyeliner is 10000x better for me than any liquid eyeliner, so I'm not interested in the products either.

The glitter nail polish removing kit is tempting because glitter polish is a pain in the ass to remove, but at $20 when I'm likely doing the polish upgrade? No thanks. The good old-fashioned method of tinfoil, nail polish remover, and a cotton ball is cheaper.
i think Zoya Remove+ works well for glitters, it's pricey for abolish remover, but i LOVE it!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

I use http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lomasi-manicure-remover

it works for me and my glitter nailpolish.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-february-maven-collection/




Thank you!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Jan 20, 2014)

Ahhh I don't know what to do!! I'm loving the colors in Boho Glam (Cameron is gorgeous!!!) but I don't really want the eyeshadow thing. I also kind of like the bombshell box. The real color is so pretty. But again, the eyeshadow thing... And I don't mind the It Girl but I'm not in love with it. Ahhhhh and I made the resolution to not buy so much polish on 2014, and I just spent a ton of money for school books so I really shouldn't buy more stuff. Why is this so difficult?!?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, now that I've viewed the swatches, nice collection!  Considering the polishes are always prettier than Julep's swatches, I'm tempted to upgrade.  I'm on a makeup no-buy til April with the exception of my subscription boxes, so I'm sure that's influencing me as well.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh I don't know what to do!! I'm loving the colors in Boho Glam (Cameron is gorgeous!!!) but I don't really want the eyeshadow thing. I also kind of like the bombshell box. The real color is so pretty. But again, the eyeshadow thing... And I don't mind the It Girl but I'm not in love with it. Ahhhhh and I made the resolution to not buy so much polish on 2014, and I just spent a ton of money for school books so I really shouldn't buy more stuff. Why is this so difficult?!?
I am sure you could swap or gift the eyeshadow!   The colors are just lovely.  I wish the add on for the colors was 4.99, I would have picked up the bronze.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think Zoya Remove+ works well for glitters, it's pricey for abolish remover, but i LOVE it!
I use the glue-as-base-coat method, but apparently DIY Remove+ is ridiculously easy to make.  And cheap.  Acetone, glycerin, and water.  http://loodieloodieloodie.blogspot.com/2011/07/moisturize-your-nails-with-acetone.html

And, urgh, ANOTHER black eyeliner will be added to my swap stash thanks to that upgrade.  Oh, well, it's still cheaper than getting the polish upgrade, adding three of the eye sheens, and then eventually buying the fourth once it gets added to the store.  No add-ons, though.  I have zero desire for Goldie, and I have no need for any of the other add-ons.  The cleansing oil is tempting because my skin has been loving that Lancome oil cleanser I got thanks to the L'Oreal nail survey last summer, but I have a MASSIVE amount (at least forty ounces.  Thanks, Nordstrom anniversary-or-maybe-half-yearly sale!) of philosophy I have to get through before I can justify buying more cleanser.


----------



## sldb (Jan 20, 2014)

I use Target's Up &amp; Up Dip It for glitter. It is cheap and refillable. The Julep Glitter remover system is way over priced imo.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I use Target's Up &amp; Up Dip It for glitter. It is cheap and refillable. The Julep Glitter remover system is way over priced imo.
I have been using this for glitters since someone on one of these boards suggested it. It works well.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 20, 2014)

Meh.  I think I'm gonna skip this month.  I have 2100 jules, but I don't love any of the colors or products.  I am glad that they released a teal with silver microshimmer though.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I'm going with Bombshell. Judi is WAYYY too gorgeous not to get, and Kristen will be a good galaxy manicure color. Switched my shadow shade to dusty taupe.. the nude looked kinda orangey.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 20, 2014)

Ooops wrong thread!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 20, 2014)

There are a lot more swatches here: http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html than on the blog post, if you want some extra pictures. 






I'm doing It Girl and adding on Cameron and Kristen. I was curious about the eye sheen, but I didn't love both colors in any of the other styles.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 20, 2014)

I am skipping.  I really like the eyeshadow and eyeliner ideas but I have too much makeup and nail polish to justify getting a box where I don't also really like the polish colors, and I am not in love with any of those.

I do like how the color of eyeshadow was made customizable.  I think this is a good step in the right direction.


----------



## BerryK (Jan 20, 2014)

I am loving the polishes this months! At this point, I'm getting boho glam and using Jules for Kristen. Does anyone have an opinion on julep's make up brushes? Because I have been wanting a gel eyeliner, so maybe I'll get modern beauty and then add on polishes. But unsure about their brush quality. Also another question, does anyone know if Betty will still be available in February? I'm thinking I want to use my free polish code on her.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 20, 2014)

I like the look of the Boho Glam box this month. Cameron looks gorgeous, do we think that these Stardust polishes are like the Zoya Pixi Dusts? My only concern is that this one might be difficult to remove. Boho Glam is the only box I like this month, but I'm not sure if I'm willing to pull the trigger on it yet. I have enough Jules for a free box but I'm still not sure. The last box I took was in November.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the colors this month! Even though I really liked the eye sheens I went with It Girl with a Cameron add on since I love funky finishes!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG. In love!!! I did the upgrade, there isn't a single color I don't adore or need :-D Picked the taupe for the color. I'm excited for the eyeliner and brush too! What a fun month! I can not wait to get my box already.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 20, 2014)

Very pleasantly surprised with the boxes this month! As of now I am going with MB box with Diamond Theory and Cameron add-ons.  I could really use another brush and the value seems awesome. I am on the fence about adding Goldie too.

Anyone else think the black liner looks like they drew it on in Paint or something?? LOL


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pleasantly surprised with the boxes this month! As of now I am going with MB box with Diamond Theory and Cameron add-ons.  I could really use another brush and the value seems awesome. I am on the fence about adding Goldie too.

Anyone else think the black liner looks like they drew it on in Paint or something?? LOL

Yes, that black line is way too stark!


----------



## Natme (Jan 20, 2014)

After skipping for the past 2 months i'm going with IT GIRL cause I finally feel that box is worth the price, 4 Polishes finally and since I don't use make up is a better fit for me. So For once I don't feel ripped off when having to choose It Girl. I was hoping tho for the February birthstone collection polish, since I couldn't get the one for last month. Oh well I guess that "love gift" from Jane will have to do. Also , that "love gift" feels like Julep is trying to keep mavens from cancelling right away this month after the changes, they even removed the comment section from Facebook ...how convenient. So many new Mavens still don't know of the changes. Shame on you Julep!!. I cant see many mavens staying after they all figure out whats coming. 

As for the addons I refuse to give them more money so no addons for me. Once I get the rest of the Jules for a free box and expend them Im cancelling. Im done with their horrible shipping and crazy prices, that glitter remover thing for 20$ is horrible ! those pads hardly work ( got some as an add on a few months back and im not impressed) and I can only imagine how small the glitter removal bottle is, I rather use Target's up &amp; up which is way cheaper and works wonders and lasts me a long long while ( And I do glitter polish at least twice at week!).

Last month I was regretting not been able to afford the box since I wanted to try the Cuticle remover thingy but thankfully I found cheaper version of the product at CVS for 3.99! granted doesn't have a nice cuticle pusher like juleps but the little wooden stick it comes with does the job. When I signed up back in July I felt Julep was a nice treat to myself, even tho the prices were nuts back then too but now with so many things going wrong with them It feels more like a burden to me . 

The only thing I can see them getting my attention is with Mystery Boxes just for the thrill of the mystery... but I've been burned by them once or twice already, but at least that I can buy without being a maven. Anyways besides all that I do love the colors this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have 3 more colors from  Zoya's last offer so Ive reached my polish quota for this month pretty much... sorry for the rant lol and hope everyone enjoy their box this month!!!


----------



## credit22 (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I'm going with It Girl and adding on Cameron. I'm intrigued by the shadow, but I just don't need it. Plus I'm certain that Judi is just going to look black on the nails instead of the gorgeous purple. I've had such terrible luck with Julep's dark polishes.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 20, 2014)

First month I've been excited in a while! Going with boho glam and adding on Kristen. Also had enough Jules for a free box, wahoo


----------



## Lily V (Jan 20, 2014)

hooooooo boy.  trying to talk myself out of an upgrade!!  I love many of the colors but not all- I really don't have any interest in Rooney or Roc Solid.... my normal bombshell box looks great (tho I worry Judi might be a dupe to Padma?)  But I think I also love too many other colors, to add on since we only get 3 slots... arrghhhh! decisions!!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 20, 2014)

My first instinct is the polish upgrade... Julep's make-up never wows me (although I loved those lipstick trios they had). I really love all of the colors, but I do feel like the two purples are dupes for things I already have. I'm going to switch to the polish upgrade for now and see if I feel different later!


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 20, 2014)

I chose the bombshell box; Judi is really pretty.  And I added on Goldie.  I will probably buy some of the matte glitters later, but I just ordered Nyx and Lux from Zoya, so enough textures for now.  Also, I kept the fig eye sheen color, since I think it'll look nice with my hazel eyes.  Yea!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am going with the Classic with a Twist Box w/ the dusty taupe shadow and adding on Cameron, Rooney &amp; Roc Solid.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay so I think I'm just going to do the polish upgrade. As much as I want to try the eye sheens, I feel like if I wait it out they'll eventually offer all four as a set for a decent price at some point. Plus I recently acquired the Too Faced chocolate bar palette AND the LORAC Pro palette (on top of getting Naked 3 in December) so I'm set on Neutral shadows for life. I also need more black eyeliner like I need more neutral shadows ;-) Granted they are different textures but 9.5 times out of 10 I know I'll reach for my powder shadows and pencil liners as that is what I prefer.


----------



## Jaly (Jan 20, 2014)

I went with Modern Beauty and picked Warm Fig as my eye sheen.

Was torn between Boho Glam and Modern Beauty as Cameron just looked so nice in the swatchs! BUT, I do not like Rooney and given I picked up the Sephora Formula X Perfection when it was 100pts, Rooney is a bit too brown/similar to Perfection from the swatch...  No need for another brown polish in my collection! 

While really like the Glam Roc I also got the Purple Gumdrop from Julie G over the holidays it looked too much of a dupe for me.. 

And I am DEFINITELY getting Perle top coat from Dior which make all dark color nail polish into this matte purple color with pink microglitter...  therefore, no more purples for me in a LONG WHILE...

Modern Beauty was my best bet, while I'm not exactly crazy for the gel eye liner I have been wanting a liner brush for a long while...     I can probably gift the gel liner to someone....  

Warm fig..  hopefully its a nice burgundy/purple/mauve color on my yellow skin tone! As I've been looking at Chanel's Spring purple ombre that showed up as a brown on my skin.... =_=  

All in all, I'm excited for my box selection and I got it with jules so yay again!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the colors this month! Even though I really liked the eye sheens I went with It Girl with a Cameron add on since I love funky finishes!

That's exactly what I did.  I had to have both Cameron and Glam Roc.  When they released the eye sheen preview, I thought I'd probably skip this month - but I just couldn't after seeing the polish selections!  Thank goodness It Girl fit the bill...


----------



## redjill (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so happy with the Boho Glam box this month! Rooney is boring but the stardust color is perfect. And the nude shadow was just what I wanted. I added on Goldie because I love glittery gold/yellows. Considering the shadow brush, but I have a lot of brushes, and $12 is too much for my budget for a brush.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use the glue-as-base-coat method, but apparently DIY Remove+ is ridiculously easy to make.  And cheap.  Acetone, glycerin, and water.  http://loodieloodieloodie.blogspot.com/2011/07/moisturize-your-nails-with-acetone.html

And, urgh, ANOTHER black eyeliner will be added to my swap stash thanks to that upgrade.  Oh, well, it's still cheaper than getting the polish upgrade, adding three of the eye sheens, and then eventually buying the fourth once it gets added to the store.  No add-ons, though.  I have zero desire for Goldie, and I have no need for any of the other add-ons.  The cleansing oil is tempting because my skin has been loving that Lancome oil cleanser I got thanks to the L'Oreal nail survey last summer, but I have a MASSIVE amount (at least forty ounces.  Thanks, Nordstrom anniversary-or-maybe-half-yearly sale!) of philosophy I have to get through before I can justify buying more cleanser. 

Oooooh, thanks for the link! I definitely need to check this out. I'm sticking with It Girl this month, I'm a sucker for good purples and greens.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 20, 2014)

OK, I am a little late on the game here, but, is it true??? Does everyone get the LOVE polish free this month? WOW!!!!


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a new Maven and just got my first box last month.  While I do like Julep a lot (I have the entire Rebel collection, got the December mystery box plus the add on polishes, my first box with 2 polishes, and then just ordered 5 more on eBay) I am really disappointed that my skip option has been taken away.  I think it's going to make me cancel after this month, and hopefully that goes smoothly and I don't have to change my CC number or anything.  I don't think it's fair that I signed up thinking one thing (skip anytime) and now that has been taken away.  They should have made this change for new Mavens going forward from the date they posted that, not backpedaling.  

That being said, all the shades are really pretty this month.  Cameron looks so much like Zoya Pixiedust in Lux (new shade):  http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-in-Lux-ZP719.html

I will be getting that because of the Zoya 3 for 12 promotion - I got the code if you order 2 from their new spring lineup you get free shipping and the Monet topper free which looks gorgeous.

And Diamond Theory looks a lot like Jane:  http://www.julep.com/jane.html  Which I got in the December mystery box.

So I'm debating going for the full color upgrade but then I'll have 2 dupes basically.  Maybe I could trade them.  I am just not interested in the eyeshadow at all because I have more eyeshadow then I could ever use!  (I'm a UD junkie)


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 20, 2014)

> Very pleasantly surprised with the boxes this month! As of now I am going with MB box with Diamond Theory and Cameron add-ons.Â  I could really use another brush and the value seems awesome. I am on the fence about adding Goldie too. Anyone else think the black liner looks like they drew it on in Paint or something?? LOL






Um yes!!! Not helpful at all!!


----------



## sylarana (Jan 20, 2014)

Boho Glam for me this time. And I'm thinking of adding on Octavia and Kristen ... or maybe the Roc Green ?? Or all three?

As usual, I love one polish of each box ... I think if they did let me just choose 2 or 3 polishes out of the whole set, I would never even consider skipping a month. It's just having to get a box where I love one, but not the other makes me want to skip and wait for a better month.

This time though, the eye shadow and Cameron make the Boho Glam perfect for me .. and I don't have a brown polish yet. Not sure, I'll use Rooney much, but it will complement my collection nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now to take the warm fig or the dusty taupe ???


----------



## AshY (Jan 20, 2014)

I went with bombshell this month. I like the colors especially the green , I am getting the Warm Fig eye sheen.  I actually have been using cream shadows like MAC paint pots for a few months now.  Mine are all neutral so it will be nice to get a bit of color.

I like the Stardust polishes, but I think they could be a set someday, so I will wait.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pleasantly surprised with the boxes this month! As of now I am going with MB box with Diamond Theory and Cameron add-ons.  I could really use another brush and the value seems awesome. I am on the fence about adding Goldie too.

Anyone else think the black liner looks like they drew it on in Paint or something?? LOL

LOL! I was thinking the same thing since it's obvious that the eye shadow swatches are photoshopped. (You tell me that you can get 4 different colors to have the same exact swipe with the same exact imperfections and not be photoshopped)


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 20, 2014)

But these swatches from Julep's fb page are very helpful I might have to switch my box!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 20, 2014)

I've skipped the last couple of months, but they finally got me with this collection. I wanted the polish upgrade, but ultimately decided that It Girl with Cameron, Octavia, and Judi as add-ons would be more economical (using jules for two of those add-ons). Rooney looks pretty close to a Zoya shade I just bought, and while the pink and teal are gorgeous, I tend to only admire those colors in the bottle and not on my fingers, ha.

After January's colors, this month really fulfills my craving for jewel tones!


----------



## Hipster (Jan 20, 2014)

For the first time ever, I love both the colours in my profile (Boho)!  Excited for the stardust finish too, and 'Love' looks gorgeous as well.  Changed the eyeshadow to fig though as I have nothing like that.  I have way too many dark purple polishes for some reason so this was the perfect fit.  Huzzah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





But these swatches from Julep's fb page are very helpful I might have to switch my box!!
oh I love ALL of the colors!!


----------



## theexxception (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been skipping a lot but this month wow! I went with the bombshell box because Kristen is gorgeous and I added on Diamond Theory. So excited. Oh and I got the pale nude I like that it seems to have a peachy tint to it since those colors tend to look good on me.


----------



## zorabell (Jan 20, 2014)

Decided on It Girl with Cameron and Kristen add-ons, I am using some jules so I am essentially getting both my add-on polishes for free. I love all the colors but Roc Solid... it isn't a color or finish I wear much.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

The longer I think about it, the less inclined I am to get even just the polish upgrade.  Now I'm not sure what to get.  I'm thinking I'll change my selection to It Girl plus Cameron and Judi (I am *not* crazy about creams, but deep violet creams?  Love them!) for now.  I may even end up just skipping entirely.  I really should cancel, but I just can't bring myself to do that.  The eye sheens were seriously tempting, especially Warm Fig, but I can pass.  I have things that are close to the lighter colors, and I will never wear that bronze, so I'm just going to pass on those for now.  I might even end up being able to resist if they show up in the Secret Store or a warehouse sale.  I've been accumulating eyeshadow at an even faster pace than nail polish for the past year, so I really should pass.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 20, 2014)

This will be my first Julep upgrade.  I'm going with the polish lover upgrade and I can't wait to try out all these gorgeous colors!


----------



## Imberis (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't know what to get! I love Love (lol). It's nice that it's included in all of the boxes. The eyeshadows are iffy, but the all polish boxes are pretty good this month.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 20, 2014)

Thinking of getting the Core Classics box just to get the Love polish since I don't really see a polish set I love. PLEASE, what do you all think of the Bare Face cleanser and/or the Kohl Eyeliner?


----------



## Lily V (Jan 20, 2014)

besides the (not cool!) surprise new of the (non)-skip option, does anyone else remember that in a previous julep blog post (i think?) they mentioned something about we'd get news on a totally new innovative product coming out?  I came across a blogger who had more info on it (half way down, right under the skip option stuff..)

http://mommysplurge.com/2014/01/february-2014-julep-maven-the-dramatic-collection-plus-huge-julep-changes/?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mommysplurge+%28MommySplurge%29

I'm very intrigued about this "PliÃ© Wand" -I def want one!

@prettylights

did you join before Dec 18? (you mentioned you joined last month)- if you did, you got grandfathered in &amp; still can skip whenever (but if was after the 18th, then no- which I agree, this new "flexibility" ( HA! flexible my a$$) is crap...)

and I think i saw somewhere else thought jane &amp; diamond theory are dupes, but to my eye- diamond looks so much more yellow-based copper than Jane (which is more pinky-orange copper. )  It may not end up being a dupe at all. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a new Maven and just got my first box last month.  While I do like Julep a lot (I have the entire Rebel collection, got the December mystery box plus the add on polishes, my first box with 2 polishes, and then just ordered 5 more on eBay) I am really disappointed that my skip option has been taken away.  I think it's going to make me cancel after this month, and hopefully that goes smoothly and I don't have to change my CC number or anything.  I don't think it's fair that I signed up thinking one thing (skip anytime) and now that has been taken away.  They should have made this change for new Mavens going forward from the date they posted that, not backpedaling.  

That being said, all the shades are really pretty this month.  Cameron looks so much like Zoya Pixiedust in Lux (new shade):  http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-in-Lux-ZP719.html

I will be getting that because of the Zoya 3 for 12 promotion - I got the code if you order 2 from their new spring lineup you get free shipping and the Monet topper free which looks gorgeous.

And Diamond Theory looks a lot like Jane:  http://www.julep.com/jane.html  Which I got in the December mystery box.

So I'm debating going for the full color upgrade but then I'll have 2 dupes basically.  Maybe I could trade them.  I am just not interested in the eyeshadow at all because I have more eyeshadow then I could ever use!  (I'm a UD junkie)


----------



## alliemarie (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh drool! I have been skipping most months lately. I got the modern beauty box last month, but this month I love it all! Me thinks I will be upgrading for this box.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thinking of getting the Core Classics box just to get the Love polish since I don't really see a polish set I love. PLEASE, what do you all think of the Bare Face cleanser and/or the Kohl Eyeliner? 
I was not impressed with the Kohl Eyeliner.  On me it didn't seem to last long at all and started fading after a few hours.  It was also pretty standard as far as the colors - black and dark brown/bronze.  Maybe it just didn't work on me for some reason but did with other people?

I do have an extra unused one I'd be willing to trade you if you're interested from my December mystery box.  I had already gotten it with the October Rebel collection so I have a spare sitting around.


----------



## Lily V (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thinking of getting the Core Classics box just to get the Love polish since I don't really see a polish set I love. PLEASE, what do you all think of the Bare Face cleanser and/or the Kohl Eyeliner? 

I liked the bronze side- it's a very hard pencil/sharp tip so I could make a very thin line on my lower lash line, so for that, I like it. Too hard a pencil for my upper lids yho (but Im spoiled by UD's soft pencils and actually julep's eyes all aglow mini pencils they had at xmas time were also super nice- very soft.)  I found the black side of the pencil very basic &amp; ordinary.  And I rarely wear black liner on my lower lashline, so not much use for me.  Havent tried their cleasning oil yet. 

ETA- the sponge is awesome though.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

besides the (not cool!) surprise new of the (non)-skip option, does anyone else remember that in a previous julep blog post (i think?) they mentioned something about we'd get news on a totally new innovative product coming out?  I came across a blogger who had more info on it (half way down, right under the skip option stuff..)

http://mommysplurge.com/2014/01/february-2014-julep-maven-the-dramatic-collection-plus-huge-julep-changes/?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mommysplurge+%28MommySplurge%29

@prettylights

did you join before Dec 18? (you mentioned you joined last month)- if you did, you got grandfathered in &amp; still can skip whenever (but if was after the 18th, then no- which I agree, this new "flexibility" ( HA! flexible my a$$) is crap...)

and I think i saw somewhere else thought jane &amp; diamond theory are dupes, but to my eye- diamond looks so much more yellow-based copper than Jane (which is more pinky-orange copper. )  It may not end up being a dupe at all. 
Lily - interesting blog post, thanks for the info on the new product!  

I actually placed my first order right around the 1st of this month, but I had been on the fence for 3-4 months before I finally subscribed.  I didn't like the old Boho Glam colors but I loved the new ones this month so I waited until they switched.  So unfortunately there's no way I'll be grandfathered in.  I just think it's really shady that they had people like me signing up thinking they can skip anytime and then they just took that away.  And I never got informed of it except that I was on here looking at this thread.  An email straight from Julep would have been nice.

You may be right about Jane and Diamond Theory - I think Jane is more rose gold.  So maybe then I would only have one dupe!  You might have just talked me into a full polish upgrade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was not impressed with the Kohl Eyeliner.  On me it didn't seem to last long at all and started fading after a few hours.  It was also pretty standard as far as the colors - black and dark brown/bronze.  Maybe it just didn't work on me for some reason but did with other people?

I do have an extra unused one I'd be willing to trade you if you're interested from my December mystery box.  I had already gotten it with the October Rebel collection so I have a spare sitting around.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I liked the bronze side- it's a very hard pencil/sharp tip so I could make a very thin line on my lower lash line, so for that, I like it. Too hard a pencil for my upper lids yho (but Im spoiled by UD's soft pencils and actually julep's eyes all aglow mini pencils they had at xmas time were also super nice- very soft.)  I found the black side of the pencil very basic &amp; ordinary.  And I rarely wear black liner on my lower lashline, so not much use for me.  Havent tried their cleasning oil yet. 

ETA- the sponge is awesome though.
Thanks ladies!

I think for $20 it sounds like it is worth a try to get the face oil and try out the new LOVE polish. Even if the eyeliner is ordinary, the price for the box is already payed for with the other goodies.


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 20, 2014)

i got the boho glam (nude shadow) and added on diamond thoery. not my favorite--january was MY JAM. it's too bad julep is being shady, i feel like they have good customer service, great pricing, and high quality nail products.


----------



## Emily Lopez (Jan 20, 2014)

I normally just follow these posts but decided to chime in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved all of the colors but didn't go with the upgrade because I already have what I fee is a dupe to Diamond Theory.  Specifically Pahlish Chalcopyrite.  I just feel they are too similar.  So I went with Modern Beauty and added on the shader brush, Cameron and Judi.  I think overall they did a great job with this month's selection.  

It is awful tho to see that the newer maven's are having the terms of the subscription changed on them.  Especially since they signed up before these changes were announced last week.  That does not seem right at all. I can understand mavens who signed up after the announcement being affected but it is unfair to those who signed up before the official announcement.


----------



## alisong (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thanks ladies!

I think for $20 it sounds like it is worth a try to get the face oil and try out the new LOVE polish. Even if the eyeliner is ordinary, the price for the box is already payed for with the other goodies. 
I agree with the above ladies, that the eyeliner is pretty average. It's not bad, but not great, and it does come with a decent sharpener.

I will say though, that I LOVE the Bare Face cleansing oil, and I was not expecting to at all. I bought a back up bottle the last time there was a good deal on one. I am only about 1/2 way through my first bottle, but I did not want to get stuck having to pay regular maven pricing on it when I ran out.

I had never used a cleansing oil before, so I was skeptical, but this is now my everyday cleanser (except for once a week I use Vasanti to exfoliate). I don't even need moisturizer anymore, it leaves my skin so soft!


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emily Lopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I normally just follow these posts but decided to chime in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved all of the colors but didn't go with the upgrade because I already have what I fee is a dupe to Diamond Theory.  Specifically Pahlish Chalcopyrite.  I just feel they are too similar.  So I went with Modern Beauty and added on the shader brush, Cameron and Judi.  I think overall they did a great job with this month's selection.  

It is awful tho to see that the newer maven's are having the terms of the subscription changed on them.  Especially since they signed up before these changes were announced last week.  That does not seem right at all. I can understand mavens who signed up after the announcement being affected but it is unfair to those who signed up before the official announcement.
That's just it Emily - it's just not right to make this a retroactive change instead of one for new subscribers going forward.  I think it's a very shady way to do business - ie, "sign up for x, but wait, we're changing the rules to x after you already accepted the first terms".  That is why I will cancel after this month.  I have no problem finding any Julep polish I want brand new on eBay through a third party.  So I guess my money will go there instead of to Julep themselves.  I feel like they are going to lose a lot of new subscribers due to this change.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

it is sneaky and underhanded that they did this to new subscribers who signed up before they made that decision.

reminds me of wantable who totally changed their business model and they did not communicate with any of their existing members (they changed it for all, not just new members)

You might want to start posting on their facebook page, message them, email them - they *might* change it back for those who signed up and then make sure it is in HUGE bold letters for new members.

I understand that businesses have the need to change their model, but if they are a good company, they will communicate with their customers and correct any mistakes that they have made

this is a big PR goof.  how many people read their blog?  I don't!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Not to sound like a complete newbie, although I am a Julep newbie... Regarding the changes to the skip option, I got my free Julep box in November but haven't yet ordered my first Maven box, I've always skipped. Does that mean I'm not yet a Maven since I haven't taken a monthly box yet or do you become a Maven as soon as you order your free initial box? I had the skip option on February's box, but wasn't sure if that was part of the one-skip-every-six-months thing so I didn't want to use it.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was not impressed with the Kohl Eyeliner.  On me it didn't seem to last long at all and started fading after a few hours.  It was also pretty standard as far as the colors - black and dark brown/bronze.  Maybe it just didn't work on me for some reason but did with other people?

I do have an extra unused one I'd be willing to trade you if you're interested from my December mystery box.  I had already gotten it with the October Rebel collection so I have a spare sitting around.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I liked the bronze side- it's a very hard pencil/sharp tip so I could make a very thin line on my lower lash line, so for that, I like it. Too hard a pencil for my upper lids yho (but Im spoiled by UD's soft pencils and actually julep's eyes all aglow mini pencils they had at xmas time were also super nice- very soft.)  I found the black side of the pencil very basic &amp; ordinary.  And I rarely wear black liner on my lower lashline, so not much use for me.  Havent tried their cleasning oil yet. 

ETA- the sponge is awesome though.
Thanks ladies!

I think for $20 it sounds like it is worth a try to get the face oil and try out the new LOVE polish. Even if the eyeliner is ordinary, the price for the box is already payed for with the other goodies. 

I have a totally opposite opinion on the pencil. I LOVE it, I've hoarded 3 so far. It glides on super smooth for me and lasts all day and doesn't smudge. I don't use the holy grail term often but this would definitely come close to being one of mine.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's just it Emily - it's just not right to make this a retroactive change instead of one for new subscribers going forward.  I think it's a very shady way to do business - ie, "sign up for x, but wait, we're changing the rules to x after you already accepted the first terms".  That is why I will cancel after this month.  I have no problem finding any Julep polish I want brand new on eBay through a third party.  So I guess my money will go there instead of to Julep themselves.  *I feel like they are going to lose a lot of new subscribers due to this change.*
The weird part is that this specifically affects a one-month window of subscribers.  If new subscribers are bailing because they're no longer able to skip, I'm not sure it's a huge number.  And Julep might not care, especially given the number of people who have commented that they get their first box and then skip every box afterwards. 

I'm sticking around until I don't have the option to skip any more, but I've been a Maven since literally the first day of the program, so if they take this away from people like me, they are clearly making changes specifically to purge their subscriber list of us, and that's when I'll just shrug and take my money elsewhere.  Although I don't send tons of money their way, Julep needs me far more than I need them.  I really have no business buying more polish anyway.  That has never stopped me, but if a company pisses me off, I find it really easy to not buy from them.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh and in the spirit of being good since I forgot I had Old Navy super cash to use and my oldest needs new clothes for spring, I'm just going to get the Classic with a Twist box with the dusty taupe shadow and I have Kristen as an add-on but I'm not sure I'll keep it. I'm intrigued by their new stardust polishes but I just got two similar polishes (Zoya's Carter and the purple Julie G from the Ipsy bag last month) and they are both shades of purple. I don't need 4 different shades of purple sparkly textured polishes, lol! But if they keep using that finish in something OTHER than a Purple, I'm totally game.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/february-the-dramatic-collection/goldie.html

http://www.julep.com/dahlia.html

i almost got goldie until i realized hey i already own dahlia !  these two look so close

also kristin and valarie are pretty similar!  

i was also going to get diamond theory until i pulled out my jane and saw how close these are...saving myself some money this month.

i also don't need anymore eyeshadows, but i like these shades, i think i will go with the warm fig, i also use loreal gel eyeliner and love it, 1 pot lasts all year and i need a new brush so...........

i was going with it girl and adding goldie, kristin and cameron.... now i think i will change to modern beauty and add cameron and glam rock


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 20, 2014)

> Not to sound like a complete newbie, although I am a Julep newbie... Regarding the changes to the skip option, I got my free Julep box in November but haven't yet ordered my first Maven box, I've always skipped. Does that mean I'm not yet a Maven since I haven't taken a monthly box yet or do you become a Maven as soon as you order your free initial box? I had the skip option on February's box, but wasn't sure if that was part of the one-skip-every-six-months thing so I didn't want to use it.


 No I think you are good. You should be grandfathered in. I think you are a Maven as soon as you get your intro box.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No I think you are good. You should be grandfathered in. I think you are a Maven as soon as you get your intro box.

Ok good, that's what I was hoping Thanks!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The weird part is that this specifically affects a one-month window of subscribers.  If new subscribers are bailing because they're no longer able to skip, I'm not sure it's a huge number.  And Julep might not care, especially given the number of people who have commented that they get their first box and then skip every box afterwards. 

I'm sticking around until I don't have the option to skip any more, but I've been a Maven since literally the first day of the program, so if they take this away from people like me, they are clearly making changes specifically to purge their subscriber list of us, and that's when I'll just shrug and take my money elsewhere.  Although I don't send tons of money their way, Julep needs me far more than I need them.  I really have no business buying more polish anyway.  That has never stopped me, but if a company pisses me off, I find it really easy to not buy from them.

Now that I think about it, this might be the group they're trying to stop, the join to get the freebie box then constantly skip. But in a way it's their own fault for running into this problem of people joining then skipping because they have that annoying "do you want free color?" popup every single time you go to their site now, so they're encouraging you to join in the first place.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going for the Dramatic Upgrade with Dusty Taupe Shimmer Eye Sheen and sticker add-on. Love this month's selections! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was not impressed with the Kohl Eyeliner.  On me it didn't seem to last long at all and started fading after a few hours.  It was also pretty standard as far as the colors - black and dark brown/bronze.  Maybe it just didn't work on me for some reason but did with other people?

I do have an extra unused one I'd be willing to trade you if you're interested from my December mystery box.  I had already gotten it with the October Rebel collection so I have a spare sitting around.

It didnt stay put at ALL for me. Even with UDPP, it just transfered up onto my eyelids and smudged all over and looked generally awful. My sister loves it though and uses it all the time, so I guess its a ymmv kind of thing -- my skin, particularly my eyelids are pretty oily, so that probably is the culprit.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 20, 2014)

> Now that I think about it, this might be the group they're trying to stop, the join to get the freebie box then constantly skip. But in a way it's their own fault for running into this problem of people joining then skipping because they have that annoying "do you want free color?" popup every single time you go to their site now, so they're encouraging you to join in the first place.


 The more I think about the more I agree with you. Didn't little black bag do something similar? They made it where you had to get charged. I skipped because the only color that was calling to me is Greta. So I'll just pick it up later.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't decide between Octavia and Judi! Please enable me, ladies, and help me choose! That will determine which box I'll get.

ETA: Ok nevermind. I have a shade very similar to Octavia from a PS box, so Judi it is!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 20, 2014)

I have been a Maven since May of 2013.  I would have canceled after my free box if I didn't have the skip option.  I don't skip every month, though. In 8 months, I skipped 4 months.  I also bought from 1 sale and I purchased one mystery box, and used a couple of add ons.  I think Julep is doing well with my business.  I think the main thing Julep should get rid of to stop free box/skippers is to not offer a free box in the first place.  Offer a 1/2 price box to begin with.  Or cut skipping down to a reasonable level. I don't know what reasonable is, but Naturebox, for example, will allow subscribers to skip up to 3 months in a row.  After that, you must take your box or cancel.  I skipped one month when we didn't have enough money.  The option to _skip_ kept me from canceling.  Too bad for new members, though.  I am glad I can skip.  I skipped January because I made a big Zoya order and my husband's 40th birthday is this week.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered the CWaT box and the Dusty Taupe shadow. It's free with Jules so I figured I'd get this month's box since it's got the LOVE freebie.

I agree with the majority...boo, Julep! If they ever get rid of the skip option for the "grandmothered" Mavens, I'm out. I typically buy every two - three months.


----------



## SylviaM (Jan 20, 2014)

It took me forever --the better part of the day-- to decide what to order from the February collection.  A few minutes ago I finally, FINALLY settled on Boho Glam with a dusty taupe shimmer eye sheen plus the Glam Roc, shader brush, and warm fig shimmer sheen.  So I pulled the trigger: clicked the button to finalize my selection, and -- error message.  Turns out that during the time I'd kept my selection tab open, the dusty taupe, pale nude, and warm fig sheens had all sold out (the add-ons, anyway), plus Greta and the glitter polish removal kit.  Yikes!!  So I ended up subbing my warm fig add-on for the only sheen left standing, the deep bronze.

Be warned, ladies, if you haven't already locked down your February box: those add-ons are going fast!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kElizascope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (Hi! This is my first post on MUT, but I've been lurking for months. I've already learned so much from y'all: thanks! it was mostly this thread that led me to subscribe to Julep, last month, my first and only subscription thus far). 

And, when did I subscribe? ON December 18th. I am really annoyed. I have been REALLY pleased with Julep so far: I had several issues with my first order (missing product, a bottle that literally broke apart in my hand as I opened it, and another that looks like it may do the same any day), and they have really gone above and beyond with rectifying the issues. But, I'm so disappointed with this decision.

I completely understand their choice to change the terms. I am not sure that the payoff will outweigh the hit it's going to cause them, but, if they can survive it, I do get it. I could even understand if--with better warning (funny how they can send 49 email msgs to announce anything they want  to sell, but, this, they hide in a blog post that I'd have never seen, had it not been posted here, like, 23 minutes before it's to take place?!)--they chose to change it for everyone, or if they made the grand"mother"ed date something logical. But, the completely random date?

Yes, obviously I'd be a lot less bothered if it weren't the date that affected me, personally, and at such a "so close" frustration level, but,  regardless, it makes no sense to me that they'd choose THAT date. Why wouldn't they, at least, choose a day that was a cutoff for people who were eligible to select their first box? (I.e., if you ordered your starter box on or after Dec. [whatever day it actually is], you then missed the window for the January selection window. (I still think it would have been a better move, customer-service-wise, for them to just suck up the extra month's worth of new subs, who surely were looking forward to their first selection period for February--having, afterall, subscribed under different terms--and just applied this to new subscribers--but at least there would have been some rhyme and reason to what they were doing). 
I subscribed on December 18th too, and I'm not thrilled with this new policy.  But I just went to look at the options for this month, and I still had the skip option.  I didn't try to use it because I actually wanted a box this month (I skipped January), but if the option is there, that's a good sign, right?  Maybe they are including December 18th in the dates that are being "grandmothered" in?


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 21, 2014)

I ultimately decided to skip. I promised myself that this year I would only take my box if I like both colors.  I'm not 100% sold on any of this months boxes.  I really like Rooney so I'll just buy it individually once it becomes available


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SylviaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Be warned, ladies, if you haven't already locked down your February box: those add-ons are going fast!

Between this, and reading some of the cuticle pusher add-ons from January are still on backorder through mid-February, it sounds like they're growing too fast and had to pull in the reigns to get their pre-production estimates more under control.

Ultimately I think this new skip policy is a disaster and will cost them dearly.  But I also think either way they are going to be screwed with PR disasters one after the other - either as people find out about the inability to skip now for new members - or already-members getting repeated sold-out notices on day one of ordering (plus the potential of repeated add-on item backorders month after month).


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes before colours from the monthly boxes move to the sale section?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 21, 2014)

Dang, I'm glad I picked my box early this morning. So much out of stock!

This is the first month I haven't skipped since JUNE. 



 But I actually love all of the colors in the It Girl box &amp; added on Cameron because I'm a sucker for glittery polishes.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 21, 2014)

I LOVE the colors this month! I opted for the It Girl box this month, as I have no interest in the eye shadows... and added on Cameron, Judi, and Kristen. And using my Jules, it's all free! I understand people are unhappy with Julep right now because of the changes to skipping (and I'd be pissed too if I hadn't been grandmothered in) but I'm loving them right now if only because I'm looking forward to all the pretty polishes I'll be getting soon.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Why didn't Julep do polish swatches on light and dark skinned models this month?? Anyone else notice this? The shades of skin are so similar it's like what's the point


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why didn't Julep do polish swatches on light and dark skinned models this month?? Anyone else notice this? The shades of skin are so similar it's like what's the point

Same thing with the eyeshadows. On Facebook they swatched it on medium skin (to me, but I'm like Casper, hehe) but not on dark skin.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 21, 2014)

> Same thing with the eyeshadows. On Facebook they swatched it on medium skin (to me, but I'm like Casper, hehe) but not on dark skin.


 Yes, that's true! Odd when they generally include more of a range with the skin tones.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so in love with it girl this month! I bet the new change was in the terms and conditions for everybody who signed up after Dec 18th (Jan would be their first maven box after intro) the probably didn't announce it, because it didn't really effect most current subbies, but will probably reference it from here on out. So glad I can skip, but what happened to free polish after 3 boxes? Hrmmm, I would be okay with an extra polish every 4th month instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

I ended up skipping this month only because I don't really "need" more dark blues/purples, even though I want them. But I guess I'll just buy them separately rather than being stuck with two other polishes in the box that I don't like. Still, I really liked the offerings this month _so_ much more than since I joined in November.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I am so in love with it girl this month! I bet the new change was in the terms and conditions for everybody who signed up after Dec 18th (Jan would be their first maven box after intro) the probably didn't announce it, because it didn't really effect most current subbies, but will probably reference it from here on out. *So glad I can skip, but what happened to free polish after 3 boxes?* Hrmmm, I would be okay with an extra polish every 4th month instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is that already cancelled? I thought that was an ongoing thing?


----------



## brandyk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Is that already cancelled? I thought that was an ongoing thing?

There's no reason to do it anymore. It was an incentive to get 3 boxes in a row. Now there's no incentive necessary, except for older subscribers, who they aren't likely to really incentivize like this if they aren't going to do it for the new subscribers.  They didn't officially say anything, but my guess is that it's out the window.


----------



## KateR (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going for the Dramatic Upgrade with Dusty Taupe Shimmer Eye Sheen and sticker add-on. Love this month's selections! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You picked EXACTLY what I picked, down to the stickers.


----------



## lint (Jan 21, 2014)

I settled on Modern beauty box with warm fig, and Cameron added on. I was leaning towards Boho glam but I don't like the taupey brown colour with that at all, and I really need to replace my gel eyeliner-I usually use Clinique, so if the eyeliner is any good it will pay for the box by itself! The eyeliner brush looks nice as well. 

The nail polish shade I am really excited about is Love though. I'm super happy it came in every box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There's no reason to do it anymore. It was an incentive to get 3 boxes in a row. Now there's no incentive necessary, except for older subscribers, who they aren't likely to really incentivize like this if they aren't going to do it for the new subscribers.  They didn't officially say anything, but my guess is that it's out the window.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Is that already cancelled? I thought that was an ongoing thing?

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so in love with it girl this month! I bet the new change was in the terms and conditions for everybody who signed up after Dec 18th (Jan would be their first maven box after intro) the probably didn't announce it, because it didn't really effect most current subbies, but will probably reference it from here on out.

So glad I can skip, but what happened to free polish after 3 boxes? Hrmmm, I would be okay with an extra polish every 4th month instead






I actually emailed them and asked about it and they said they'd still honor it. I was wondering because only one more box and I get a free polish!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

I figured as much with the free polish, Brandy.  I can't wait to find out if anyone gets a free polish code again. I gave them a big *Fat *skip this month.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I actually emailed them and asked about it and they said they'd still honor it. I was wondering because only one more box and I get a free polish!
Question is, are they going to send them out?  Or do old timers have to call in and ask?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

> Question is, are they going to send them out? Â Or do old timers have to call in and ask?


 On Facebook, they said the codes will be going out via email after the boxes go out.


----------



## alisong (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I actually emailed them and asked about it and they said they'd still honor it. I was wondering because only one more box and I get a free polish!

Did they indicate that they are now stopping that program, then? 

There is no mention of the free polish after 3 boxes promo in this month's selection window email. Normally it is in there at the bottom.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 21, 2014)

Since I skipped last month, I'm far away from the free code after three months. I think they either have to cancel it completely or offer it to everyone. It would be unfair if they forced newer mavens not to skip and on top of that refused to reward them for it.

I just regret that I used mine a few days before Betty came out ...

This month I'm going with Boho Glam and add on Roc Solid .. and the nude eyeshadow which should be nice for a bare look or as a highlight.

I'm a bit surprised about Goldie tbh .. not only does it resemble Dalia closely (which is a bit more yellow), but there has been Margot last month and there is Diamond Theory plus Love this month .. feels like a lot of gold tones at the same time (and I think there was a gold glitter in December). I might have taken it, but not on top of Love (which looks gorgeous!!).

I'm assuming that the cutoff on Dec 18 is based on the first box those people received. Anyone who ordered until that date probably got the option to get the January box .. for everyone after that February is the first Maven box and thus they consider them as new Mavens? Still, I think they should have simply said, anyone who signs up from now on, will not have the skip option anymore. I do wonder if maybe they changed the small print and FAQ on Dec 18 already and no one noticed ...

If I had signed up later than that, I would call them and tell them I'm cancelling because of that .. and hope that they might decide to grandmother me in as well. And if not, I can always decide to resubscribe again if I feel up to it. I wouldn't though with no skip option.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 21, 2014)

If they are going to continue to randomly introduce/revise/discontinue features of the subscription without any type of notice then they will piss off a lot of customers.  Wasn't the free polish only introduced in November? So basically if you hadn't already taken the last 1 or 2 boxes (before you ever knew about the possibility for a free polish) you wouldn't get one.  Ok fine, but that doesn't make for an "incentive" if I had to do something before I knew I had to do it.....

My 2 cents on the new changes is that 2 skips seems arbitrary.  I get the point, but they don't need us to take 10 boxes a year to make a profit off us.  If that was the case, they wouldn't have so many sales and promos. I would bet that they aren't changing things because they are _losing money _off anyone, they are changing things so they can_ make more money_.  Also, the more people are forced to take boxes they don't want just to stay a subscriber, the more we will just buy polish from each other rather than Julep.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they are going to continue to randomly introduce/revise/discontinue features of the subscription without any type of notice then they will piss off a lot of customers.  Wasn't the free polish only introduced in November? So basically if you hadn't already taken the last 1 or 2 boxes (before you ever knew about the possibility for a free polish) you wouldn't get one.  Ok fine, but that doesn't make for an "incentive" if I had to do something before I knew I had to do it.....

My 2 cents on the new changes is that 2 skips seems arbitrary.  I get the point, but they don't need us to take 10 boxes a year to make a profit off us.  If that was the case, they wouldn't have so many sales and promos. I would bet that they aren't changing things because they are _losing money _off anyone,* they are changing things so they can make more money*.  Also, the more people are forced to take boxes they don't want just to stay a subscriber, the more we will just buy polish from each other rather than Julep.
This exactly.  They need to make more money because now they have investors, and they want to make as large a return on their investment as possible.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 21, 2014)

I really hope they don't stop the take 3 boxes, get a free polish thing, I was counting on that to get a few of the birthstone collection polishes for free (and this is my 3rd row in a month too!) I'll definitely be emailing if I don't get one after this month.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 21, 2014)

I just can't make up my mind about this month!  I'm thinking It Girl, but I am so on the fence about it......Ugh, must decide soon!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm thinking I'm pretty set on CWAT, but I keep changing my mind about add-ons. At first glance I wanted the whole collection but I keep realizing how many similar shades I already have, I don't even really need the CWAT colors either but I love Greta and the add-on is sold out so I'm hoping Octavia is different enough (it seems like just a slightly more purple version of Char, maybe?)

Maybe I'll just go with modern beauty to get Love and pick up Greta later. 

I don't think I'll ever go a selection window without changing my mind and box 348 times. Haha!


----------



## kira685 (Jan 21, 2014)

wasn't the birthstone polish an add on last month? or was it only in the secret store?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 21, 2014)

I restrained myself and went with Boho Glam, the nude eyeshadow, and no add ons. 

I need to honor the spirit of my no buy, which getting the upgrade didn't seem to do.  The basic box is allowed, however.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wasn't the birthstone polish an add on last month? or was it only in the secret store?
I had the same thought too!  But I checked last month's thread and it was released in the secret store.  A few more weeks of waiting!


----------



## kira685 (Jan 21, 2014)

Since this will be my third month in a row, and I like the colors, I'm taking the IT girl box - the only color I'm not really into is the Roc Solid, but maybe I'll be able to swap it for Cameron, Judi or Loganberry with someone.


----------



## kira685 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wasn't the birthstone polish an add on last month? or was it only in the secret store?
I had the same thought too!  But I checked last month's thread and it was released in the secret store.  A few more weeks of waiting!

Thanks! I was too lazy to go back and search lol I'm looking forward to it because I'm guessing it will be some type of purple since amethyst is purple, and I love purple! I'm planning on using my free polish code for taking the box 3 months in a row on it if it really is as gorgeous as I'm expecting it to be =)


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm on a low/no buy anyone getting this box and not wanting the Love nail polish or the eye sheen (in any color) that they would be willing to trade for something?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140429/ashs-trade-list


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, I just changed my Maven selection.  I had chosen the polish lovers upgrade yesterday.  Just now I started looking at the swatches again &amp; decided there were some colors that are too similar to ones I already own.  Plus, I realized I had enough Jules to get a free box w/out an upgrade. So, now I'm signed up for the CWAT box. First time I've ever taken that box. 

Hopefully I won't change my mind again, because it is only the 21st!


----------



## Grau (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone having trouble editing their eye sheen selections? I want to change my selection from pale nude to deep bronze, but it won't let me! I don't want to miss the selection window.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 22, 2014)

FAILFAILFAIL 

I really need to change my Julep account to an email I check, they emailed me a free polish for 3 box coupon on DEC 28th, just used it to pick up Julia finally! It was out of stock 3 months ago when I picked Blakeley instead. 

Still doesn't say definitively if Jan counted towards the next three, I really liked the 3 month, get a freebie.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 22, 2014)

I have zero self control this month. I'm going with the Dramatic Polish Upgrade, with a Goldie add-on and Warm Fig eye sheen. My bank account is screaming, lol.

I'm intrigued with the glitter mani removal kit, but I do the exact same thing with foil, and for a fraction of the price, so...


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 22, 2014)

At first, I chose the everything upgrade, but then, after I thought about it, I picked bombshell and used Jules to pay for it. There is other makeup and nail polish I would rather buy for $75.


----------



## alisong (Jan 22, 2014)

So I emailed them asking about the free polish after 3 consecutive monthly boxes. It looks like it is still applicable, for now, but it also sounds like it could change very soon. If February is going to be your third box, you *will* get a free polish code. March will be my third box, so fingers crossed they choose to continue it. 

Here's their response to me : 

_Thank you for reaching out to us. If the February Maven box is the third box in a row in your account the free polish code. With all the changes occurring we are not sure how long this promotion will last. For now, the three consecutive boxes in a row free polish code is still applicable. Please feel free to reach out to us if you have any further questions on this or if there is anything else we can do to assist you. Until then, have a wonderful rest of your day!_


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed them asking about the free polish after 3 consecutive monthly boxes. It looks like it is still applicable, for now, but it also sounds like it could change very soon. If February is going to be your third box, you *will* get a free polish code. March will be my third box, so fingers crossed they choose to continue it. 

Here's their response to me : 

_Thank you for reaching out to us. If the February Maven box is the third box in a row in your account the free polish code. With all the changes occurring we are not sure how long this promotion will last. For now, the three consecutive boxes in a row free polish code is still applicable. Please feel free to reach out to us if you have any further questions on this or if there is anything else we can do to assist you. Until then, have a wonderful rest of your day!_
If they are cancelling it I really feel like they should say, "hey subscribers, this is your last chance to take your box and earn your free polish."  Not only because it's courteous but it would also probably convince a few more people to get their box this month.  And, they should really wait til at least next month to change anything else and let some of the smoke blow over.  I don't remember it being marketed as limited time only (could've been and I just don't remember) so it just seems kind of crappy to end it.  Doesn't seem like they would be sending out tons of the codes anyway.


----------



## alisong (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they are cancelling it I really feel like they should say, "hey subscribers, this is your last chance to take your box and earn your free polish."  Not only because it's courteous but it would also probably convince a few more people to get their box this month.  And, they should really wait til at least next month to change anything else and let some of the smoke blow over.  I don't remember it being marketed as limited time only (could've been and I just don't remember) so it just seems kind of crappy to end it.  Doesn't seem like they would be sending out tons of the codes anyway.
It sounds like they aren't changing anything right now, so we shall see if they decide to stop offering it. I think it still is a great incentive for the majority of Mavens, as most of us are grandfathered in at this point, so hopefully they decide to keep it. If people skipping boxes is what they want to avoid, it doesn't make a lot of sense to take this promo away.

I don't think it was specifically marketed as limited time only. It seems weird to run something for such a short period of time when you have to buy in 3 months in a row to get it. If you took every single box, you only would have earned it twice at this point.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm really conflicted on what color eye sheen to get.  The 3 photos I've seen of the bronze are all sooooo different.


----------



## Generalissima (Jan 22, 2014)

I was torn too because Fig(even though it was the sheerest looking swatch) looked awesome but then I realized I own Flower Beauty's Awesome Blossom cream shadow and I LOVE it! The color, texture and staying power are great and it's less than 8 dollars as compared to Julep's 12(12 dollars is insane to me for a new untested product from a company that makes nail polish but anyway)

I choose the nude color because even though Maybelline color tattoo (specifically Bad to the Bronze, Pomegranate Punk and Barely Branded...their taupe shade is more matte and gray)has some really similar shades I don't own any. I feel like the bronze is way too easy to dupe but the taupe color not so much.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ... but if a company pisses me off, I find it really easy to not buy from them.

I am the same.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they are going to continue to randomly introduce/revise/discontinue features of the subscription without any type of notice then they will piss off a lot of customers.  Wasn't the free polish only introduced in November? So basically if you hadn't already taken the last 1 or 2 boxes (before you ever knew about the possibility for a free polish) you wouldn't get one.  Ok fine, but that doesn't make for an "incentive" if I had to do something before I knew I had to do it.....

My 2 cents on the new changes is that 2 skips seems arbitrary.  I get the point, but they don't need us to take 10 boxes a year to make a profit off us.  If that was the case, they wouldn't have so many sales and promos. I would bet that they aren't changing things because they are _losing money _off anyone, they are changing things so they can_ make more money_.  Also, the more people are forced to take boxes they don't want just to stay a subscriber, the more we will just buy polish from each other rather than Julep.
Agree completely with all of this


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  snip: I am really disappointed that my skip option has been taken away.  I think it's going to make me cancel after this month, and hopefully that goes smoothly and I don't have to change my CC number or anything.  I don't think it's fair that I signed up thinking one thing (skip anytime) and now that has been taken away.  They should have made this change for new Mavens going forward from the date they posted that, not backpedaling. 
I'm wondering about the contractual side of this issue.  Don't they have to inform you...personally, not in the middle of some random blog post...and then give you the option to cancel?  I mean, when google changes terms, their whole thing is continued use means acceptance of the terms...but you're not paying for that.

It seems to me when you buy a subscription box, the old terms apply until you deliberately accept the new terms which goes to say they have to inform you and give you the option to cancel.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 22, 2014)

[ name=DonnaD" url="/t/140141/spoilers-julep-february-2014/270#post_2268395]I'm wondering about the contractual side of this issue. Â Don't they have to inform you...personally, not in the middle of some random blog post...and then give you the option to cancel? Â I mean, when google changes terms, their whole thing is continued use means acceptance of the terms...but you're not paying for that. It seems to me when you buy a subscription box, the old terms apply until you deliberately accept the new terms which goes to say they have to inform you and give you the option to cancel. I don't know what the difference would be legally between an email service and a sub service, but any time there were TOS changes to Google or Facebook I've always received an email, but have never had to explicitly agree to or accept the new terms. There's usually a clause that says they can change at any time.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[ name=DonnaD" url="/t/140141/spoilers-julep-february-2014/270#post_2268395]I'm wondering about the contractual side of this issue.  Don't they have to inform you...personally, not in the middle of some random blog post...and then give you the option to cancel?  I mean, when google changes terms, their whole thing is continued use means acceptance of the terms...but you're not paying for that.

It seems to me when you buy a subscription box, the old terms apply until you deliberately accept the new terms which goes to say they have to inform you and give you the option to cancel.
I don't know what the difference would be legally between an email service and a sub service, but any time there were TOS changes to Google or Facebook I've always received an email, but have never had to explicitly agree to or accept the new terms. There's usually a clause that says they can change at any time. With google/email/facebook etc, continued use is acceptance of the terms.  You can always cancel those at anytime without having to call and beg and hope you aren't charged futher...like I was.

With consumer purchases, however, it seems to me a notification of changes to terms/price is a requirement and a cancellation option is also required.  You have to agree and you can only agree if you're personally notified.  Hell, everytime a credit card company makes changes to terms/fees, they send you snail mail notices that you can cancel the card if you don't accept the changes.

I'm gonna have to do some googling about consumer protections because this interests me...and because it's random and ridiculous what Julep is doing.  Something has got to give with nasty ass companies changing terms on blog posts or facebook and not informing people via email or snail mail.  Not everyone is on facebook or reads blog posts.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 22, 2014)

I just found an article where the Ninth Circuit court says companies can't change contract terms without notice and that companies cannot make you agree that you have to periodically read terms for changes.  Meaning the onus is not on the customer to go looking to see if terms changed.  

Also, terms vary from state to state so they can't unilaterally make changes and expect everyone to fall into the same category.

Still looking for more...


----------



## JC327 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kElizascope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (Hi! This is my first post on MUT, but I've been lurking for months. I've already learned so much from y'all: thanks! it was mostly this thread that led me to subscribe to Julep, last month, my first and only subscription thus far).

And, when did I subscribe? ON December 18th. I am really annoyed. I have been REALLY pleased with Julep so far: I had several issues with my first order (missing product, a bottle that literally broke apart in my hand as I opened it, and another that looks like it may do the same any day), and they have really gone above and beyond with rectifying the issues. But, I'm so disappointed with this decision.

I completely understand their choice to change the terms. I am not sure that the payoff will outweigh the hit it's going to cause them, but, if they can survive it, I do get it. I could even understand if--with better warning (funny how they can send 49 email msgs to announce anything they want  to sell, but, this, they hide in a blog post that I'd have never seen, had it not been posted here, like, 23 minutes before it's to take place?!)--they chose to change it for everyone, or if they made the grand"mother"ed date something logical. But, the completely random date?

Yes, obviously I'd be a lot less bothered if it weren't the date that affected me, personally, and at such a "so close" frustration level, but,  regardless, it makes no sense to me that they'd choose THAT date. Why wouldn't they, at least, choose a day that was a cutoff for people who were eligible to select their first box? (I.e., if you ordered your starter box on or after Dec. [whatever day it actually is], you then missed the window for the January selection window. (I still think it would have been a better move, customer-service-wise, for them to just suck up the extra month's worth of new subs, who surely were looking forward to their first selection period for February--having, afterall, subscribed under different terms--and just applied this to new subscribers--but at least there would have been some rhyme and reason to what they were doing).

I'm actually wondering if that WAS what they were intending, and they just screwed it up by a day or two? Because, I actually hadn't been sure whether I'd get the opportunity to select a January box, having ordered my starter box on the 18th, but, sure 'nough, they had no problem offering me the "opportunity" to spend 19.99 on another box two days later and taking my money; I would guess, though, that, had I signed up on the 19th or, at the latest, 20th, I'd have missed being "invited" for the January selection. Perhaps that was the intention of that cut-off for the grandfathering, and either they erred on the date (or erred in offering me the box?)?

Either way, I sure hope they will reconsider this cutoff date for me and others affected: I have already spent an embarrassing amount on them in the past month (!!!), and I have been pleasantly surprised by their CS so far (my original email to them re: problems with my products was sent during the time when  they were completely overwhelmed with holiday stuff, and it took them well over a week to get back to me, but, after seeing how nasty people were on Facebook, I decided just to wait it out as I was in no rush for the holidays, and, if I didn't hear back within another week or so, try again. Once I finally  got my first response, they not only were very helpful, immediately trying to correct everything with both replacements and refunds, but, when I missed seeing one of their messages--offering me a choice of some free polishes because some of those affected were no longer in stock--and didn't reply, they actually emailed me again to see what colors I wanted so they could send them out! Seriously, I was SO impressed.

And, right now, I'm new enough that I'll probably still want my monthly box, but I also likely wouldn't have subscribed without the reassurance that I have the option NOT to, if I don't want it, and I still would like to stick around long enough to try a mystery box, etc., and, simply from a reward-good-practices POV, I'd like to stay just because I'm impressed with how they handled their errors with my package. Otoh, I am NOT impressed with how THIS is being handled (hidden blog post with "oh, btw, we're making a massive change to our subscription policy, which you may pick up on if you read this post carefully, and we're applying it to those who subscribed after a totally random date), which I do NOT want to reward with my continued membership, ya know? I guess I'll see how they respond to my email... and, I'd imagine, many others. I hope they'll change it to only affect new subs, but, at the least, I hope they'll, at least, change the date to one that at least makes a modicum of sense.
Welcome! I agree they should have made these changes clear to all the subscribers.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm reeeaaaally butthurt about the skip change (and as a law student I am side eye-ing the hell out of them), but I can't bring myself to cancel because holy balls the It Girl box for Feb is so friggin gorgeous. Sighs. (disappointed in the BG box (my ~usual box~)â€¦pale purples wash me out and I have no use for a creme brown nail polishâ€¦)


----------



## lint (Jan 22, 2014)

I emailed Julep to complain about the policy change as a new maven and they very bizarrely (in my opinion) responded saying that the no skip policy is based on feedback from Mavens, they are testing it out right now and  if I ever need to skip a box I should simply email customer service and they will try to make it happen.

So maybe this new, no skip policy isn't set in stone?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that mavens LOVED the skip policy.  Not the other way around!


----------



## lint (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. They say they're relying on feedback though, so maybe if a large number of Mavens complained about the change they may consider changing back? That could also explain why they weren't exactly shouting from the rooftops about it- kind of embarassing to announce a huge policy change and then a month later switch back. But that could be extremely wishful thinking on my part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I agree. They say they're relying on feedback though, so maybe if a large number of Mavens complained about the change they may consider changing back? That could also explain why they weren't exactly shouting from the rooftops about it- kind of embarassing to announce a huge policy change and then a month later switch back. But that could be extremely wishful thinking on my part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I definitely posted on their FB wall and called them out not only for the policy change, how they announced it (or rather, didn't), and pointed out the fact that their actions violated consumer protection laws. Thinking of emailing and/or calling them to basically repeat that to them and get a quicker response. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I definitely posted on their FB wall and called them out not only for the policy change, how they announced it (or rather, didn't), and pointed out the fact that their actions violated consumer protection laws. Thinking of emailing and/or calling them to basically repeat that to them and get a quicker response. This is ridiculous.
I did the same thing yesterday! They replied asking me to DM them and they have some flexibility on the changes. I'm betting it was my threat to cancel my Maven account that got them to talk to me; those are the ones they reply most consistently to about the changes.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah. I'm having a hard time believing they got enough feedback from mavens in favor of doing away with the skip option. Haha!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the same thing yesterday! They replied asking me to DM them and they have some flexibility on the changes. I'm betting it was my threat to cancel my Maven account that got them to talk to me; those are the ones they reply most consistently to about the changes.
I don't plan on canceling, but I also don't plan on telling them that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I may or may not drop the ever-effective "I'm a law student" bomb on their heads. People tend to listen when they realize that you know your stuff wrt consumer protection laws.)


----------



## JC327 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emily Lopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I normally just follow these posts but decided to chime in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved all of the colors but didn't go with the upgrade because I already have what I fee is a dupe to Diamond Theory.  Specifically Pahlish Chalcopyrite.  I just feel they are too similar.  So I went with Modern Beauty and added on the shader brush, Cameron and Judi.  I think overall they did a great job with this month's selection.

It is awful tho to see that the newer maven's are having the terms of the subscription changed on them.  Especially since they signed up before these changes were announced last week.  That does not seem right at all. I can understand mavens who signed up after the announcement being affected but it is unfair to those who signed up before the official announcement.
Welcome!


----------



## alisong (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the same thing yesterday! They replied asking me to DM them and they have some flexibility on the changes. I'm betting it was my threat to cancel my Maven account that got them to talk to me; those are the ones they reply most consistently to about the changes.
Boy, they are really making things difficult for their customer service team. They are already so busy and back-logged, now they will be inundated with new Mavens trying to get a skip exception every single month.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't plan on canceling, but I also don't plan on telling them that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I may or may not drop the ever-effective "I'm a law student" bomb on their heads. People tend to listen when they realize that you know your stuff wrt consumer protection laws.)
Those four words may be among the most terrifying yet effective phrases in any language!

95% of my purchases before I signed up for the Maven program were mystery boxes and I only signed up for the Maven program to get good collections like this month's sooner/cheaper, so canceling wouldn't be a big deal to me. I'd just save the big purchases for when I have codes, keep getting cheap mystery boxes in the meantime, and hand off my dupes to my friends/roommates.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boy, they are really making things difficult for their customer service team. They are already so busy and back-logged, now they will be inundated with new Mavens trying to get a skip exception every single month.
I do feel pretty bad for the customer service people. They probably had little to nothing to do with the poor announcement of the changes but are getting all the heat from the customers because that's part of their job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do feel pretty bad for the customer service people. They probably had little to nothing to do with the poor announcement of the changes but are getting all the heat from the customers because that's part of their job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeahâ€¦I actually work as a CSR during semester breaks (and worked as one full time for almost a year), so I try to be as nice as possible to other CSRs, because I know the policy change isn't their fault and I hate to berate someone for something they had/have no control over, no matter how crappy a change it might be. I'm going to complain until I am blue in the face, and drop the law student bomb often, but I will never ever be unnecessarily mean to a CSR.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm thinking the Maven "feedback" was more along the lines of "I got my first box for free-ish and have skipped every month but one or two since."  They realized how many people were doing that and decided to try this to see if they could limit skips this way.  What they really do in order to get me to not skip is to have boxes with more interesting finishes and no creams.  If they had all-metallic/foil/duochrome/etc. boxes every month, I would probably get one every month, especially if they were purples, blues, greens, and silvers.  I am *not* a fan of creams.  They are *boring*.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking the Maven "feedback" was more along the lines of "I got my first box for free-ish and have skipped every month but one or two since."  They realized how many people were doing that and decided to try this to see if they could limit skips this way.  What they really do in order to get me to not skip is to have boxes with more interesting finishes and no creams.  If they had all-metallic/foil/duochrome/etc. boxes every month, I would probably get one every month, especially if they were purples, blues, greens, and silvers.  I am *not* a fan of creams.  They are *boring*. 

SAME. I dislike creme finishes for the most part. I have a few I like, but they are few and far between.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking the Maven "feedback" was more along the lines of "I got my first box for free-ish and have skipped every month but one or two since."  They realized how many people were doing that and decided to try this to see if they could limit skips this way.  What they really do in order to get me to not skip is to have boxes with more interesting finishes and no creams.  If they had all-metallic/foil/duochrome/etc. boxes every month, I would probably get one every month, especially if they were purples, blues, greens, and silvers.  I am *not* a fan of creams.  They are *boring*. 

SAME. I dislike creme finishes for the most part. I have a few I like, but they are few and far between.
I'm the opposite to both of you, about 95% of my polishes are creams.  They're mostly all I wear.  I also love the boring neutral colors.  If Julep did a neutral collection I would probably do the full upgrade, and of course hardly anyone else at all would take a box that month


----------



## cari12 (Jan 23, 2014)

I like a variety of finishes and colors, but I am definitely feeling more tapped out on creams and frosts lately. I wish Julep would have at least one box that consistently had just funky/unique finishes. I would've probably considered taking It Girl this month if the green had been in one of the new silk or satin finishes instead of the cream. My latest favorites are holos, multidimensional glitters, the satin finish (or just straight up matte), and anything that has "molten" in the description :-D


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

> I'm thinking the Maven "feedback" was more along the lines of "I got my first box for free-ish and have skipped every month but one or two since."Â  They realized how many people were doing that and decided to try this to see if they could limit skips this way.Â  What they really do in order to get me to not skip is to have boxes with more interesting finishes and no creams.Â  If they had all-metallic/foil/duochrome/etc. boxes every month, I would probably get one every month, especially if they were purples, blues, greens, and silvers.Â  I am *not* a fan of creams.Â  They are *boring*.Â


 Totally this. If the boxes and products are compelling, people won't skip. They should be focusing on that instead of changing the policies. The short lived survey they were sending out was only about makeup, they've never asked for feedback on polish colors/finishes we'd like to see.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2014)

I love creams and micro glitters.  I even like chunky glitters.  I WOULD LOVE to have julep do some mattes, not just a special yearly, but include them as a regular part of their offerings.  They have creams and other finishes, why not mattes?


----------



## lint (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm the opposite to both of you, about 95% of my polishes are creams.  They're mostly all I wear.  I also love the boring neutral colors.  If Julep did a neutral collection I would probably do the full upgrade, and of course hardly anyone else at all would take a box that month 




I think a neutral collection could be very cool if done right. They could use different finishes and twists to keep it interesting...Kind of like how UD does with the Naked palettes. Bring out a dusty rose creme, white with holo, satin finish peach, pearly grey, matte taupe, cocoa brown and gold full coverage glitter, satin finish black, etc. And then name it "Not your grandma's neutrals" or something funny. 

I go through phases and right now I'm into neutrals in a big way, but I love little twists.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think a neutral collection could be very cool if done right. They could use different finishes and twists to keep it interesting...Kind of like how UD does with the Naked palettes. Bring out a dusty rose creme, white with holo, satin finish peach, pearly grey, matte taupe, cocoa brown and gold full coverage glitter, satin finish black, etc. And then name it "Not your grandma's neutrals" or something funny. 

I go through phases and right now I'm into neutrals in a big way, but I love little twists. 
I would so buy that!!

I love neutrals too.   

See, I think they should have done nailpolishes like their eye sheens this month.  I would have picked that up in a heartbeat!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 23, 2014)

last month's collection was pretty close to a completely neutral collection. it also depends on what you mean by neutral - - I prefer the definition that it's the opposite of vibrant colours like neons which case a good majority of my polishes are neutral. it's so interesting to see what everyone likes or doesn't like. I think almost everyone who starts out in polish ends up with a couple of bottles of glitters. whether or not you find its for you is another thing. I do have glitters but for the most part I don't like them or teach for them. I love cremes, for the most part. they systematically have the most shine and gloss after a top coat I went with Boho glam this month even though I'm unsure about Rooney. I like some of the colors but I'm not inspired by any one box, and I do want to try the eye sheen. Rooney Mara is a cutie though so I guess I'll try it. I still have one more day to change my mind. XD


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 23, 2014)

I just want some more adventurous, indie-style glitters. I think that's something they could work on.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 23, 2014)

I was rethinking getting the polish upgrade, but then looked at my collection, and I don't really have colors like any of these. Similar color families, sure, but none like these! /justification


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 23, 2014)

Skipping this month and holding out for a mystery box. Maybe the mystery of it all, but I usually find the mystery boxes more gratifying. I kinda like them throwing a bunch of random products and colors at me because it forces me to try something new. Normally when I pick my box I will switch styles for whatever appeals to me, but their swatches are so wonky that colors I get in mystery boxes that I love I never would have picked based on the swatches online. Hoping for a good, not too product heavy, mystery box for Feb.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it just me or do these eye sheens look like grease and crease city?? I think it would be cool if they sent out a few samples if the beauty products each month to bloggers to review before the windows open each month.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yay! Greta is back in stock as an add-on. 

Switched to Modern Beauty (still with dusty taupe as my eye color choice), and then added on Greta. I was losing interest in Octavia but really wanted Greta so I was just going to keep my CWAT box and get the eyeliner &amp; brush later, but I like this set up better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 23, 2014)

Did anyone else see this article about Julep in Forbes: http://www.forbes.com/sites/caroltice/2014/01/22/girlfriend-power/

Yesterday someone said the recent changes were about making Julep more money.  After reading this, I'd agree 




 

And if they're responding to what we want... they're not listening very well!


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 23, 2014)

It isnâ€™t all happy talk, either. The company doesnâ€™t hide or delete negative commentsâ€“complaints stay on the Facebook page and get responses, giving execs important insights into where products and processes need to be improved. From the article Hahahahaha right!!!


----------



## skyflower (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see this article about Julep in Forbes: http://www.forbes.com/sites/caroltice/2014/01/22/girlfriend-power/

Yesterday someone said the recent changes were about making Julep more money.  After reading this, I'd agree 



 

*And if they're responding to what we want... they're not listening very well!*

agreed!  that julep would potentially violate consumer protection laws to retroactively change terms and conditions on newbies...  though it doesn't directly affect me being "grandmothered" in, it makes me suspicious of the company as a whole.

that being said, i am still on the fence about the dramatic ultimate upgrade (i've never done a full upgrade before and really wish i would've on january's collection!).  how long do julep polishes keep before the formula becomes unwearable?


----------



## cari12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see this article about Julep in Forbes: http://www.forbes.com/sites/caroltice/2014/01/22/girlfriend-power/

Yesterday someone said the recent changes were about making Julep more money.  After reading this, I'd agree 



 

*And if they're responding to what we want... they're not listening very well!*

agreed!  that julep would potentially violate consumer protection laws to retroactively change terms and conditions on newbies...  though it doesn't directly affect me being "grandmothered" in, it makes me suspicious of the company as a whole.

that being said, i am still on the fence about the dramatic ultimate upgrade (i've never done a full upgrade before and really wish i would've on january's collection!).  how long do julep polishes keep before the formula becomes unwearable?

My oldest Julep's are over a year and a half now and still in great condition. If stored correctly and using thinner as needed, I think polish can last quite awhile. I have a bottle of Essie that I bought before I married my husband nearly 6 years ago that I can still use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2014)

The longer Julep leaves the selection window open, the fewer things I get!  I'm dumping my add-ons.  It's entirely possible that I will decide to skip completely by the time the window closes (although -- as Julep is undoubtedly aware -- that extra bonus polish is making me stick around so far!).  I'll go ahead and pay actual money for this month's box if I don't end up skipping instead of using points because that will bring me to an even 4000 points, so I can get two free months.  Okay, I think I can justify getting a box this (OH SO VERY BROKE) month if I look at it that way:  Four polishes for the price of three (I'm sticking with my usual It Girl) now and probably six for free later.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The longer Julep leaves the selection window open, the fewer things I get!  I'm dumping my add-ons.  It's entirely possible that I will decide to skip completely by the time the window closes (although -- as Julep is undoubtedly aware -- that extra bonus polish is making me stick around so far!).  I'll go ahead and pay actual money for this month's box if I don't end up skipping instead of using points because that will bring me to an even 4000 points, so I can get two free months.  Okay, I think I can justify getting a box this (OH SO VERY BROKE) month if I look at it that way:  Four polishes for the price of three (I'm sticking with my usual It Girl) now and probably six for free later.
I just did the same thing!  No more add-ons for me.  I'm taking Classic with a Twist but that's all.


----------



## reepy (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did the same thing!  No more add-ons for me.  I'm taking Classic with a Twist but that's all.
Ha, I was all set to get Boho Glam but then I got 2 polishes in the LMDB box today and I immediately skipped this month's Julep.  I can only rationalize my polish problem so much.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I was all set to get Boho Glam but then I got 2 polishes in the LMDB box today and I immediately skipped this month's Julep.  I can only rationalize my polish problem so much.
You know, I'll be getting those 2 LMDB polishes in a few days... I'm going to skip too.  My bank account thanks you!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I was all set to get Boho Glam but then I got 2 polishes in the LMDB box today and I immediately skipped this month's Julep.  I can only rationalize my polish problem so much.

How do you skip a month!? I messed up and signed up using the code FREEBOX on the 18th to see if I liked it, but was billed 2 days later for the monthly box for $19.99. I don't even know yet if I like Julep, as I haven't received my initial box yet and now have already been billed for a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't see any place on the site to "skip" a month, and in fact when I searched how to cancel it said you had to call customer service. I was really hoping for an easy button to click online and not have to go through the call center process where they try to convince you to stay on.


----------



## reepy (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How do you skip a month!? I messed up and signed up using the code FREEBOX on the 18th to see if I liked it, but was billed 2 days later for the monthly box for $19.99. I don't even know yet if I like Julep, as I haven't received my initial box yet and now have already been billed for a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't see any place on the site to "skip" a month, and in fact when I searched how to cancel it said you had to call customer service. I was really hoping for an easy button to click online and not have to go through the call center process where they try to convince you to stay on.
Well first of all, you will like Julep.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  People who were members before December 18 can skip anytime.  You find that option in the same place where you edit what box you want.  However, they have since switched their terms so that you can skip once every 6 months (I think), but since you're a new member I really don't know if the option still shows up in the same place.  For what it's worth, I've always found their customer service to be nice and helpful and not pushy at all.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! I love nail polish, so that is what drew me to Julep. However, I currently have several beauty subs b/c I went a little sub crazy there for a minute and my pocket book is beginning to regret it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if it's worth $20 a month? But we'll see!

I don't have the skip button. I guess b/c I signed up after December. Ah well..

Thanks again!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the reply! I love nail polish, so that is what drew me to Julep. However, I currently have several beauty subs b/c I went a little sub crazy there for a minute and my pocket book is beginning to regret it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if it's worth $20 a month? But we'll see!

I don't have the skip button. I guess b/c I signed up after December. Ah well..

Thanks again!
As far as cancelling goes...  The most common complaint about dealing with customer service to cancel, is actually getting ahold of a person to do so.  I haven't read too many stories online of people being talked into staying.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

I went with CWaT and the shadow in warm fig. I hope I don't regret my decision of not upgrading.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 24, 2014)

> How do you skip a month!? I messed up and signed up using the code FREEBOX on the 18th to see if I liked it, but was billed 2 days later for the monthly box for $19.99. I don't even know yet if I like Julep, as I haven't received my initial box yet and now have already been billed for a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't see any place on the site to "skip" a month, and in fact when I searched how to cancel it said you had to call customer service. I was really hoping for an easy button to click online and not have to go through the call center process where they try to convince you to stay on.


 Also when I am on my iphone there is no skip button, but when I log on on my laptop the button is there. Just a thought.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went with CWaT and the shadow in warm fig.* I hope I don't regret my decision of not upgrading.*
Me too!  

I went with CWAT for the first time ever this month.  Usually it doesn't interest me, but I love those colors this month.  At least we get 3 colors too!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 24, 2014)

So I'm one of those terrible Mavens that took my first free box and hasn't taken one since...only really using Maven status for free shipping and access to deals. Whoops! I'm a super boring polish fan (prefer reds/pinks and neutrals and work-appropriate finishes), so there just often isn't a box where I know I would use both colors. And honestly, I'm just not that convinced that two (small) polishes + an untested beauty product is worth $20 to me.

I think I'm going to take my first real box this month though! I'd been shopping around for a gel eyeliner, so when I saw it in Modern Beauty I thought hmmm. Plus the brush and pretty dusty taupe shadow, and to me that works out to drugstore prices for makeup, so even if I don't love one it's not a crisis . Love was icing on the cake for me in terms of value--while I'm not a big glitter polish fan, I can either trade it or maybe it will make a cute accent nail for Valentine's! I think I can handle that level of glitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also when I am on my iphone there is no skip button, but when I log on on my laptop the button is there. Just a thought.

I couldn't find the skip button on my phone, laptop, or desktop computer :/ But that's ok, because the more I look at the box I'll be receiving the more excited I'm getting for it! My style profile was Boho Glam but I chose the Classic w/ a Twist box. I like that you can change which box you get to suit your wants. I do wish there was more variety between the boxes, but hey you can't win them all.

I got my welcome box yesterday (that was fast!) and love the polishes!!! I got a deep burgundy color and a navy. I've already painted my nails and this seems like a great quality polish. I also got a cuticle oil which I desperately needed, and a small foil sample of face primer. Considering this was almost completely free-- except for the $3.99 s+h-- I couldn't be happier with it!

For the Julep veterans, around what time of the month do they usually ship the boxes? I know it's not Feb yet but I'm ready!!

:-D


----------



## cari12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also when I am on my iphone there is no skip button, but when I log on on my laptop the button is there. Just a thought.

I couldn't find the skip button on my phone, laptop, or desktop computer :/ But that's ok, because the more I look at the box I'll be receiving the more excited I'm getting for it! My style profile was Boho Glam but I chose the Classic w/ a Twist box. I like that you can change which box you get to suit your wants. I do wish there was more variety between the boxes, but hey you can't win them all.

I got my welcome box yesterday (that was fast!) and love the polishes!!! I got a deep burgundy color and a navy. I've already painted my nails and this seems like a great quality polish. I also got a cuticle oil which I desperately needed, and a small foil sample of face primer. Considering this was almost completely free-- except for the $3.99 s+h-- I couldn't be happier with it!

For the Julep veterans, around what time of the month do they usually ship the boxes? I know it's not Feb yet but I'm ready!!

:-D

The skip button was just a tiny link at the very bottom of the page for me this month. Easy to miss if you don't know where to look for it!

They bill on the 27th and ship shortly after. I usually get my box in the first few days of the following month.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The skip button was just a tiny link at the very bottom of the page for me this month. Easy to miss if you don't know where to look for it!

They bill on the 27th and ship shortly after. I usually get my box in the first few days of the following month.

Oh ok! Thanks, I will look for that next month if needed. I have already been billed for this month (I was billed $19.99 on the 20th) so I'm guessing it's too late but that's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The skip button was just a tiny link at the very bottom of the page for me this month. Easy to miss if you don't know where to look for it!

They bill on the 27th and ship shortly after. I usually get my box in the first few days of the following month.

Oh ok! Thanks, I will look for that next month if needed. I have already been billed for this month (I was billed $19.99 on the 20th) so I'm guessing it's too late but that's ok :

You shouldn't have actually been billed yet. I think they may put like a pending charge when you select a box, but I'm pretty sure you aren't actually billed and money taken from your account until the 27th.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 24, 2014)

FYI - Julep changed their auto-reply and it now says that they aim to respond to emails by the end of the next business day (previously said 3-4 days).  At least that seems to be a major change for the better, assuming they actually do reply more quickly now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh ok! Thanks, I will look for that next month if needed. I have already been billed for this month (I was billed $19.99 on the 20th) so I'm guessing it's too late but that's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You still have all day today to skip. Cari is right, we are billed on the 27th of every month.


----------



## alisong (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI - Julep changed their auto-reply and it now says that they aim to respond to emails by the end of the next business day (previously said 3-4 days).  At least that seems to be a major change for the better, assuming they actually do reply more quickly now.




When I emailed them a few days ago, it took them about a day to get back to me. Definitely faster than usual.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 24, 2014)

I think with the new no skip rule they might start charging on the 20th when the selection opens? Meaning you have to cancel before you see the next month's options? I decided to drop my roc solid add on. It doesn't seem to be terribly popular, so I'll see if I can get it later for a sale price. So just Boho Glam for me this month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I emailed them a few days ago, it took them about a day to get back to me. Definitely faster than usual.
I already got a response! Wow, less than an 1.5 hours!


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am taking he Bombshell with the swatch me stickers add on. I had the Roc solid add on, but just dropped it. I like the color but probably wouldn't wear it till fall. I was planning to cancel after my anniversary in April, but now I  am not sure. I know I would not like not being able to skip. This is my 11th month (counting intro) and I have taken 5 boxes. I have bought 3 mystery boxes and other secret store and warehouse orders. I thought if I cancelled I wouldn't be tempted to order for a while and I could wear the colors I have more than once a year! I am torn now because if I cancel and later decide to resub, I won't be able to skip ( I assume). I guess I will think about it for awhile. I am waiting for my anniversary points to have enough Jules for a free box, so I will stay till then for sure.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 24, 2014)

> FYI - Julep changed their auto-reply and it now says that they aim to respond to emails by the end of the next business day (previously said 3-4 days).Â  At least that seems to be a major change for the better, assuming they actually do reply more quickly now.


 I contacted them about a defective cap yesterday morning and they replied within a few hours. I was pretty impressed they answered so fast. They already shipped my replacement cap &amp; brush.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 24, 2014)

I still can't decide what to get. I wanted to get it girl &amp; add on Greta but it's been sold out since the first day. Tempted to get the polish lovers upgrade but I don't really want to spend $45. I would get CwAT but I don't want the eye sheen. Not really sure what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am going with it girl this month. I initially added on Cameron and Kristen, but I decided that I have something pretty similar to Kristen, so I am trying to remove it. However, when I go to edit my box and remove Kristen, and save my selections, I am getting an error message: "One or more of the add-ons you attempted to purchase appears to be sold out." I assume this is because I have Cameron added on and that is now sold out. But obviously, I selected Cameron before it was sold out, and all I want to do is remove Kristen, but it doesn't seem there is a way to do that without removing all my add-ons (and I really, really want Cameron so I don't want to play around with it too much and then not be able to add it back on). Anyone else ever have this problem or know a way to get around this? I think I will try calling CS to see if they can remove Kristen without changing the rest of my selections...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think with the new no skip rule they might start charging on the 20th when the selection opens? Meaning you have to cancel before you see the next month's options?

I decided to drop my roc solid add on. It doesn't seem to be terribly popular, so I'll see if I can get it later for a sale price. So just Boho Glam for me this month.
I'm not sure how that would work for the Mavens who are "grandmothered" in to the old skip policy, though.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure how that would work for the Mavens who are "grandmothered" in to the old skip policy, though.
I think they's just charge them separately, just as they have kept the skip button separate for 'old' mavens.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 24, 2014)

But then even new mavens can upgrade or add on ... So on second thought it doesn't really make sense for them to charge anyone on the 20th already.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 24, 2014)

> I am going with it girl this month. I initially added on Cameron and Kristen, but I decided that I have something pretty similar to Kristen, so IÂ am trying to remove it. However, when I go to edit my box and remove Kristen, and save my selections, I am getting an error message: "One or more of the add-ons you attempted to purchase appears to be sold out." I assume this is because I have Cameron added on and that is now sold out. But obviously, I selected Cameron before it was sold out, and all I want to do is remove Kristen, but it doesn't seem there is a way to do that without removing all my add-ons (and I really, really want Cameron so I don't want to play around with it too much and then not be able to add it back on). Anyone else ever have this problem or know a way to get around this? I think I will try calling CS to see if they can remove Kristen without changing the rest of my selections...


 I don't know about editing boxes but their website seems to be glitching today. I was not able to edit my billing information, which was why I emailed. I would try emailing (if you haven't called already) because they are responding super fast today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks! I ended up calling them, got through right away, and they fixed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I am going with it girl this month. I initially added on Cameron and Kristen, but I decided that I have something pretty similar to Kristen, so I am trying to remove it. However, when I go to edit my box and remove Kristen, and save my selections, I am getting an error message: "One or more of the add-ons you attempted to purchase appears to be sold out." I assume this is because I have Cameron added on and that is now sold out. But obviously, I selected Cameron before it was sold out, and all I want to do is remove Kristen, but it doesn't seem there is a way to do that without removing all my add-ons (and I really, really want Cameron so I don't want to play around with it too much and then not be able to add it back on). Anyone else ever have this problem or know a way to get around this? I think I will try calling CS to see if they can remove Kristen without changing the rest of my selections...

I just called CS and they fixed it for me right away.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 24, 2014)

I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE ALL OF YOUR LADIES SWATCHES!!!! I am getting the core classics ONLY because I DO NOT need any more polishes right now and most of the boxes had beautiful colors but just not work appropriate enough for me to get enough use out of them. Sooooo, I will have to live vicariously thru you MUT sistas! 

I can justify the Core Classics because I have been wanting to try that face oil cleanser and I could always take another eyeliner. The Love polish I can get away with and it looks Be-U-ti-FUL!!! 






Can't wait for us to get our boxes!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 25, 2014)

I decided to go with the it girl box. Hopefully I can get Greta later on.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 25, 2014)

After initially deciding on the Boho Glam box, then skipping, I ended up going back to unskip and selected the Boho Glam box again. I unskipped about an hour before the selection window closed. Considering I almost skipped, I'm pretty excited for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 26, 2014)

Only a few days til we get to see the new product design: 

http://blog.julep.com/note-from-jane/

"BREAKTHROUGH PRODUCT

Iâ€™m thrilled to give you a heads up on the single most exciting product weâ€™ve ever launched.  We developed this innovative way to make polishing so much easier with the help of an ergonomic expert and Ideo, the worldâ€™s leading product design firm. (A special thank you to the Mavens who gave us feedback throughout the development process â€“ we built over 220 prototypes before we got to an elegant solution we know youâ€™ll love.)

This innovation is going to change the way you think about DIY manis, and help you actually look forward to polishing your nails. *Check back here for more info on 1/28 *when youâ€™ll be able to reserve one for your May Box and invite your friends to pre-order so they donâ€™t miss out. We canâ€™t wait to share it with you!"


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 26, 2014)

I went with It Girl.  I don't care what the colors are named for, I just liked those best...except that green....I am expecting that one to show up in my trade list.  Really hoping Love looks good on me, it's so pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2014)

I seriously couldn't decide and went for the Upgrade....it's so hard to tell with their swatches whether or not I'll love them, but with Valentine's Day coming up I may gift some to some girlfriends!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Only a few days til we get to see the new product design:Â  http://blog.julep.com/note-from-jane/ "BREAKTHROUGH PRODUCT
> 
> Iâ€™m thrilled to give you a heads up on the single most exciting product weâ€™ve ever launched.Â  We developed this innovative way to make polishing so much easierÂ with the help of an ergonomic expert and Ideo, the worldâ€™s leading product design firm.Â (A special thank you to the Mavens who gave us feedback throughout the development process â€“ we built over 220 prototypes before we got toÂ anÂ elegant solution we know youâ€™ll love.)
> 
> This innovation is going to change the way you think about DIY manis, and help you actually look forward to polishing your nails. *Check back here for more info on 1/28* when youâ€™ll be able toÂ reserve one for your May Box and invite your friends to pre-order so they donâ€™t miss out. We canâ€™t wait to share it with you!"


 Jeez May?! That's torture! Maybe one of those polish holders?


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Jeez May?! That's torture! Maybe one of those polish holders?
This was is from the recent Forbes article about Julep:

"Designed by IDEO, the firm behind the Apple mouse, the PliÃ©  wand turns the short, chunky top of any Julep nail polish bottle into a more easily controlled pen-shaped applicator that swivels to any angle needed. To finance PliÃ©â€™s production, Julep will turn to crowdfunding through its e-commerce site, creating an initial manufacturing run just big enough to cover prepaid orders."

Full article: http://www.forbes.com/sites/caroltice/2014/01/22/girlfriend-power/ 

Hmm... this should be interesting!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was is from the recent Forbes article about Julep:

Full article: http://www.forbes.com/sites/caroltice/2014/01/22/girlfriend-power/ 


I think you can get a brief glimpse of it in that article:





And from:  http://www.fastcompany.com/3023331/jane-park-minting-julep

Quote: For an example of how this all works, take Julep's most recent innovation, the PliÃ© Wand. Park had long noticed how hard it was for lay manicurists to paint their own nails, especially with their nondominant hand. Park hired Silicon Valley design firm Ideo to crack the problem, and together they created 230 prototypes in an attempt to replace that hopelessly unergonomic application brush that's come atop bottles of nail polish from time immemorial.

Finally they found a solution that seemed promising, and Park sent out the bat signal to the Idea Lab, inviting nearby Mavens to drop by Ideo's Palo Alto offices for some experimenting. One of them was a fan named Erin Herbison. "When you get to see everything that a company puts into its product and how passionate the people are, it really builds a brand loyalty," says Herbison. "Plus it's fun to brag that you got to meet Jane." Eventually Julep settled on a magnetic, weighted applicator extension that could bend for precision and comfort. The plan is to introduce the product online and at pop-up stores, and if customers like it, the PliÃ© Wand could go into wider production later in 2014.


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 27, 2014)

I just want to point out that Jane has a law degree from Yale. Hahaha. I just find it funny that so many people are questioning laws due to the new skip rule communication yet the founder has a law degree.


----------



## redjill (Jan 27, 2014)

> I just want to point out that Jane has a law degree from Yale. Hahaha. I just find it funny that so many people are questioning laws due to the new skip rule communication yet the founder has a law degree. :sdrop:


 She probably doesn't keep up with new laws now that she's in business rather than a lawyer. Also, because someone has a degree doesn't mean they graduated near the top of their class... Or anywhere near it.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


She probably doesn't keep up with new laws now that she's in business rather than a lawyer. Also, because someone has a degree doesn't mean they graduated near the top of their class... Or anywhere near it.
I mean I have to say in all honesty that a law degree from Yale is a pretty impressive achievement even if you graduated at the bottom of your class.  It is the second hardest law school in the world to get into.  Now granted, I GUESS someone could get in and spend the whole 3 years slacking off totally, but somehow I think Yale is full of type A-s who are not super likely to do that. That she is a type A go-getter I'd argue is evidenced by the fact that she started and runs her own very successful company. 

Whether she keeps up on current laws may be a different question, however, wasn't it confirmed some pages ago that newer mavens (whatever they were 'led to believe') signed a newer version of the terms of service when they joined that had the skips section altered and did NOT in fact sign the old terms that the rest of us did? Now of course, people rarely read the terms, but if you don't read them and make assumptions, that's on you, I'm sorry.

Please note I AM NOT in favor of the new policy, and it REALLY rubs me the wrong way, and I am not defending the policy itself, but I don't think the way it was put into place was quite as unthinking and potentially illegal as some people want to believe.


----------



## alisong (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean I have to say in all honesty that a law degree from Yale is a pretty impressive achievement even if you graduated at the bottom of your class.  It is the second hardest law school in the world to get into.  Now granted, I GUESS someone could get in and spend the whole 3 years slacking off totally, but somehow I think Yale is full of type A-s who are not super likely to do that. That she is a type A go-getter I'd argue is evidenced by the fact that she started and runs her own very successful company. 

Whether she keeps up on current laws may be a different question, however, wasn't it confirmed some pages ago that newer mavens (whatever they were 'led to believe') signed a newer version of the terms of service when they joined that had the skips section altered and did NOT in fact sign the old terms that the rest of us did? Now of course, people rarely read the terms, but if you don't read them and make assumptions, that's on you, I'm sorry.

Please note I AM NOT in favor of the new policy, and it REALLY rubs me the wrong way, and I am not defending the policy itself, but I don't think the way it was put into place was quite as unthinking and potentially illegal as some people want to believe.
I agree with you on all of these points. Whether or not she keeps up with current laws, she has enough legal understanding and critical thinking skills to spot when something could potentially become an issue that could become litigated. I am sure that they have a lawyer/legal team that they can consult with to cover them for these issues.

I can't remember whether it was on FB or here, but I do remember someone saying that they had referred someone, who noted the new skip rules in the TOS and was confused about them, since it hadn't been formally announced yet. Like you said though, very few people pay attention to these kinds of things. So many people sign up for Julep without even realizing it is a subscription, it's just "OMGz! Free Box!!"

I think because you can technically cancel at any time, however difficult that may be, they can probably get away with it legally. This is not a cell phone contract or an apartment lease where you are locked in for a period of time.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't see why it matters what her background is.  Julep is a big enough company that I guarantee they have their own counsel.


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 27, 2014)

To All...

I just thought it was interesting. Didn't mean to start a debate...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 27, 2014)

As far as the legality of the changes, this *is* in the TOS:



> Julep reserves the right to change or modify any of the terms and conditions contained in the Terms of Use, Guidelines and Rules at any time, without notice and in its sole discretion.


 Translation: Julep can change anything they want at any time. Agreeing to the terms if service means you agree to this. It sucks, but it does mean they can yank the skips for everyone at any time without giving anyone the heads-up, and it's not a violation of TOS.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 27, 2014)

I ended up buying far too much this month.

They still had some 3 dollar polishes on the Savvy Deals part of the site. So, I picked up Nan, Monica, Marjorie, and Joanna to go along with my it girl box with Octavia (At least I think what the indigo polish is called) added on (used Jules for her.)


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You shouldn't have actually been billed yet. I think they may put like a pending charge when you select a box, but I'm pretty sure you aren't actually billed and money taken from your account until the 27th.

You were right, just in case anyone was wondering! It showed a charge on my Julep account on the 20th but the money wasn't deducted from my bank account until this morning. Even without the skip feature, it looks like they still are giving newer customers the full time window to cancel or choose a box before the window closes.

I decided to stick with it this month, but we'll see what my budget allows for next month!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got a text code for 50% off Farrah because of Katy Perry's nails at the Grammy's last night. Use code KATYNAILS


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean I have to say in all honesty that a law degree from Yale is a pretty impressive achievement even if you graduated at the bottom of your class.  It is the second hardest law school in the world to get into.  Now granted, I GUESS someone could get in and spend the whole 3 years slacking off totally, but somehow I think Yale is full of type A-s who are not super likely to do that. That she is a type A go-getter I'd argue is evidenced by the fact that she started and runs her own very successful company.

Whether she keeps up on current laws may be a different question, however, wasn't it confirmed some pages ago that newer mavens (whatever they were 'led to believe') signed a newer version of the terms of service when they joined that had the skips section altered and did NOT in fact sign the old terms that the rest of us did? Now of course, people rarely read the terms, but if you don't read them and make assumptions, that's on you, I'm sorry.

Please note I AM NOT in favor of the new policy, and it REALLY rubs me the wrong way, and I am not defending the policy itself, but I don't think the way it was put into place was quite as unthinking and potentially illegal as some people want to believe.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with you on all of these points. Whether or not she keeps up with current laws, she has enough legal understanding and critical thinking skills to spot when something could potentially become an issue that could become litigated. I am sure that they have a lawyer/legal team that they can consult with to cover them for these issues.

I can't remember whether it was on FB or here, but I do remember someone saying that they had referred someone, who noted the new skip rules in the TOS and was confused about them, since it hadn't been formally announced yet. Like you said though, very few people pay attention to these kinds of things. So many people sign up for Julep without even realizing it is a subscription, it's just "OMGz! Free Box!!"

I think because you can technically cancel at any time, however difficult that may be, they can probably get away with it legally. This is not a cell phone contract or an apartment lease where you are locked in for a period of time.

I agree with both of you ladies! No offense to anyone, but to even question the legality of it seems silly to me. Being that she has a law degree (and even if she didn't), and is a successful business owner, I'm sure she covered all her bases before proceeding with the changes. Plus, I read my terms before signing up and fully understood the skip feature as it would pertain to me when I agreed to them. I didn't even know that older members were able to skip every month (rather than every 6, like us noobs) until finding this forum. Several of the other subs I get don't offer any kind of skip feature at all, so I was pretty pleased with this one.

P.S. I'm really excited for this new technology they are buzzing about!!! A wand-like applicator would be fantastic!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 27, 2014)

GIRLS! I'm so excited over this and I know it's silly, but Julep chose my photo for Mani Monday nail of the day on Instagram!!

LOOK!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





And all I keep staring at is that little bit of extra polish on my pinky nail cuticle :/


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 27, 2014)

> GIRLS! I'm so excited over this and I know it's silly, but Julep chose my photo for Mani Monday nail of the day on Instagram!! LOOK!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And all I keep staring at is that little bit of extra polish on my pinky nail cuticle :/


 awesome! Great job! I wish I could do fun nail art but it never turns out the way I want. I love your leopard spots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GIRLS! I'm so excited over this and I know it's silly, but Julep chose my photo for Mani Monday nail of the day on Instagram!!

LOOK!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





And all I keep staring at is that little bit of extra polish on my pinky nail cuticle :/
It's not silly!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's the new technology they've been talking about: http://www.julep.com/idealab/plie-wand


----------



## Hipster (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the new technology they've been talking about:

http://www.julep.com/idealab/plie-wand
Interesting tool!  Not sure if I like that they are changing all the caps to have a magnet, but I guess once you start using the wand, you'll never want to go back polishing without it, so that makes sense I suppose.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 27, 2014)

Just prepaid for May. Why not? I'll end up getting the box anyway, and this way it's already paid for lol.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the new technology they've been talking about:

http://www.julep.com/idealab/plie-wand


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This will be me literally the second I get my paycheck and can prepay.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


awesome! Great job! I wish I could do fun nail art but it never turns out the way I want. I love your leopard spots







Thanks! That was the first time I ever did that... I kept studying other nails with leopard spots and finally pulled out my cheap old paintbrush set and gave it a go. I only did the one nail cause it was kind of a hassle haha


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2014)

I was hoping that this fancy new tool would work on all my polishes, but I see that isn't the case. :/ I still preordered it though.


----------



## magictodo (Jan 28, 2014)

Honestly, the new product is of no interest to me. I have no problem painting my nails with either hand, and the magnetic top means no more swatch stickers for easy sorting.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, the new product is of no interest to me. I have no problem painting my nails with either hand, and the magnetic top means no more swatch stickers for easy sorting.
I had the same thoughts. The dotting and striping tools can be purchased at any beauty supply store for cheap. It's a cool idea but not for me.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same thoughts. The dotting and striping tools can be purchased at any beauty supply store for cheap. It's a cool idea but not for me. 
Yeah I am zero interested in the dotting tools and striping tape. I am slightly interested in the product itself but not enough to reserve it for sure.  I also have little difficulty painting nails on both hands for a normal mani at this point, thousands of manicures in (nail art can be a small struggle sometimes but this doesn't look like it'll help any with that).I feel like this is more for beginners to painting their own nails... by now I am used to it (no offense to anyone who  has also done thousands of their own manis and does think this would be useful... I just don't really).


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

I decided to go ahead and reserve it.  Since I blog, it would be a good thing to do a review on and I'm interested to see how it all works.  If I don't dig it, I'm not out any more money than I would have already been anyway.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm really not interested in it, or at least not enough to reserve one.If it was something that would work with all my polishes then I'd be interested, but it seems like it and the dotting and stripping tool are really only for Julep polishes. Plus since I don't always get a box, I'd hate to prepay and then not like the colors.


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm really not interested in it, or at least not enough to reserve one.If it was something that would work with all my polishes then I'd be interested, but it seems like it and the dotting and stripping tool are really only for Julep polishes. Plus since I don't always get a box, I'd hate toÂ prepay and then not like the colors.


 Agreed. I'm wondering if ALL Julep polishes will be coming with the new caps after May. I don't plan on getting the wand since it seems like it can't be used with other polishes, and i have no intention of going back and converting all of my current Juleps. I like the ability to put swatch me stickers on top, too. Although at least the magnetic top would open up some more storage options...


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's the one issue I see with it.  The extra plie caps all have a brush attached, right?.  I don't know why they don't just create an attachment for the small round portion of the tops that you can slide on and use with any of the colors.  (I know, I know...  profits...) but it is just SO much waste and effort to have to clean the brushes attached to the caps every time you want to change colors.  For people with upwards of a hundred bottles of julep (heck, even just more than 20!), buying new tops for ALL of their bottles is not really a financially feasible approach.


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Are your polish caps changing?

We'll start transitioning to our new PliÃ©-compatible caps in May. You can also purchase new caps to use with your existing Julep nail polishes.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 28, 2014)

*sigh* marketing ploys like this are meant for the suckers like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Lol.  Oh well, at least I'm aware of it.  Of course I preordered... just as I will undoubtedly buy all 12 birthstone poilishes they come out with this year





I agree with what some of you are saying as far as the "Swatch Me" stickers.. but it also looks like you can buy the plie caps themselves... if that's the case, then maybe they won't be changing the caps of all Julep polishes.  Who knows.  I use the stickers religiously though, so I'm hoping they don't disregard that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what to think about the wand.  I feel like I have equal skill painting each hand and I can see it being fun to try and then thrown in a drawer never to be seen again after May lol.  I guess I like that the bottle toppers are switching to round, since it bugs me they never line back up straight when you screw on the tops. But on the other hand, I think the corners of the square shape make it easier to grip on to.  I guess I'm probably indifferent to the new changes.

It seems like if you reserve early you can only get a polish/product box (and not Modern Beauty or It Girl) so I don't know if I want to lose my options this far in advance for something I am unsure I will use.


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hm, I just got my box shipping notification, and it says it's going DHL. I haven't gotten a monthly box before, but I thought they were supposed to use only USPS for the monthly boxes?


----------



## tulosai (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hm, I just got my box shipping notification, and it says it's going DHL. I haven't gotten a monthly box before, but I thought they were supposed to use only USPS for the monthly boxes?
in a word, nope.


----------



## magictodo (Jan 28, 2014)

This is bad news from Julep -- definitely not user friendly.

From the Facebook page (


): 
Quote:  Unfortunately due to the design of the new caps the swatch me stickers will longer be available.

The swatch me stickers are way more useful than the wand, IMO.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 28, 2014)

Now that they announced it, I think I'm safe to talk about the plie wand?  I had a chance to try it out at the Seattle Julep Parlor.  It was pretty nifty, especially if you need a steady hand.  The wand can be twisted around to either side to lay in a position most comfortable to you.  For example, I paint my right hand differently than my left (as in I hold the cap differently), so I could adjust how I preferred to use the plie wand for either side.  But it was more useful for painting my left hand than my right oddly. The extra length did allow for better balance and control, but I feel fairly proficient at painting both hands, so I'm not sure this would be a huge boon for me.  I did think it was innovative.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *sigh* marketing ploys like this are meant for the suckers like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Lol.  Oh well, at least I'm aware of it.  Of course I preordered... just as I will undoubtedly buy all 12 birthstone poilishes they come out with this year






I agree with what some of you are saying as far as the "Swatch Me" stickers.. but it also looks like you can buy the plie caps themselves... if that's the case, then maybe they won't be changing the caps of all Julep polishes.  Who knows.  I use the stickers religiously though, so I'm hoping they don't disregard that.


The way I'm reading the storm on FB is they're changing all the caps to match the new design, the swatch me stickers are going away and the new caps look like they're shorter than the current caps, so they're "nudging" you to buy the wand. I'm disappointed that the wand is not compatible with the old style caps, and I'm unhappy with their response of "we'll offer special promotions on the caps", meaning if I want to use their system on my over 100 existing Julep polishes, I have to buy over 100 new caps. Thanks, but no thanks. Figuring they sell each cap for $1-$2, I'm out $100-$200 dollars for something I had no control over.

I like the idea of the wand, but I dislike the exclusivity of it and how its being presented and Julep's comments regarding the concerns being brought up. This is the thing that will push me into perma skip mode, if not, outright cancelling Julep.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is bad news from Julep -- definitely not user friendly.

Â 

From the Facebook page (



):Â 

Â 

The swatch me stickers are way more useful than the wand, IMO.




I found the swatch me stickers confusing :S How did you get the nail polish on the sticker? I might sound stupid but, with the exception of sticking my finger into the nail polish, and then dabbing it on the sticker, I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## magictodo (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is bad news from Julep -- definitely not user friendly.

From the Facebook page (



): 

The swatch me stickers are way more useful than the wand, IMO.




I found the swatch me stickers confusing :S How did you get the nail polish on the sticker? I might sound stupid but, with the exception of sticking my finger into the nail polish, and then dabbing it on the sticker, I couldn't figure it out. 
The tops come off of the brush -- you pull it off, paint the sticker and pop the top back on.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

The way I'm reading the storm on FB is they're changing all the caps to match the new design, the swatch me stickers are going away and* the new caps look like they're shorter than the current caps*, so they're "nudging" you to buy the wand. I'm disappointed that the wand is not compatible with the old style caps, and I'm unhappy with their response of "we'll offer special promotions on the caps", meaning if I want to use their system on my over 100 existing Julep polishes, I have to buy over 100 new caps. Thanks, but no thanks. Figuring they sell each cap for $1-$2, I'm out $100-$200 dollars for something I had no control over.

I like the idea of the wand, but I dislike the exclusivity of it and how its being presented and Julep's comments regarding the concerns being brought up. This is the thing that will push me into perma skip mode, if not, outright cancelling Julep.



  I also think it would've made more sense if it fit over the current caps, and most standard bottles.  That way we'd have a Julep branded extension piece on any brand we used (I get that they just want us to use Julep only, but that's not realistic for most polish lovers). I also noticed that the new caps were much shorter - Jane admits that short caps are not ergonomically correct so this just seems mean lol.  "Buy the new wand or we'll hurt your wrist!" hahaha


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm glad I just used up most of my Jules this month because I might be done with Julep.  This new pile wand and new caps seems like a lot of trouble when I'm fine with the old caps and painting my my nails with either hand.

The thing is, if I cancel now, and I want to rejoin in the future I won't have the "grandmothered in skip choice".   Hmm... I'm thinking this was well considered by Julep too.


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is bad news from Julep -- definitely not user friendly.

From the Facebook page (



): 

The swatch me stickers are way more useful than the wand, IMO.




I found the swatch me stickers confusing :S How did you get the nail polish on the sticker? I might sound stupid but, with the exception of sticking my finger into the nail polish, and then dabbing it on the sticker, I couldn't figure it out. 

You can pull the tall square top off to reveal a small round top.  

ETA: Lucky Moon beat me to it!

Also, someone made a good point on that facebook link... the round tops with the square bottles?  That really is going to look weird.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2014)

> You can pull the tall square top off to reveal a small round top. Â


 And this is how I get the caps to align squarely: Once I use the polish for the first time and replace the cap, if I take the overcap off and put it back on nicely aligned, it stays that way after future uses. I'm annoyed by this whole redesign because I can do my nails perfectly fine without having to mess with an additional accessory that is destined to become a cat toy lost under the fridge even before I get the chance to try it, but I used to use Urban Decay back when the bottle caps were literally about a quarter inch thick, and I liked the colors enough to deal with that horrible design. Either Julep will make bottles that I can use without that stupid wand or I'll be joining the permaskippers.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad I just used up most of my Jules this month because I might be done with Julep.  This new pile wand and new caps seems like a lot of trouble when I'm fine with the old caps and painting my my nails with either hand.

The thing is, if I cancel now, and I want to rejoin in the future I won't have the "grandmothered in skip choice".   Hmm... I'm thinking this was well considered by Julep too. 

Hence the perma-skip mode until they decide to cancel me for me.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And this is how I get the caps to align squarely: Once I use the polish for the first time and replace the cap, if I take the overcap off and put it back on nicely aligned, it stays that way after future uses.

I'm annoyed by this whole redesign because I can do my nails perfectly fine without having to mess with an additional accessory that is destined to become a cat toy lost under the fridge even before I get the chance to try it, but I used to use Urban Decay back when the bottle caps were literally about a quarter inch thick, and I liked the colors enough to deal with that horrible design. Either Julep will make bottles that I can use without that stupid wand or I'll be joining the permaskippers.
I guess I am confused now? Do you have to use the wand with the 'new' bottles that are coming or can you use them without the wand? Clearly you will be able to use your old bottles without the wand so that whole line of the argument doesn't bother me... I don't anticipate that I am going to be so blown away by this thing that I will feel the sudden NEED to have it on all my old bottles.  If you HAVE to use it on the new bottles, do you have to buy it separately? I am confused. Like this wand won't come with the polish??

Hopefully someone will understand this question, i am not sure I would.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I am confused now? Do you have to use the wand with the 'new' bottles that are coming or can you use them without the wand? Clearly you will be able to use your old bottles without the wand so that whole line of the argument doesn't bother me... I don't anticipate that I am going to be so blown away by this thing that I will feel the sudden NEED to have it on all my old bottles.  If you HAVE to use it on the new bottles, do you have to buy it separately? I am confused. Like this wand won't come with the polish??

Hopefully someone will understand this question, i am not sure I would.

I'm guessing you don't need the wand on the new bottles, but if the cap is short enough to make it difficult to hold without the use of the wand, then you might have to use the wand to use the new bottles. You pay for the wand separately, same with caps to replace the old style caps (if you choose to buy them).


----------



## tulosai (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm guessing you don't need the wand on the new bottles, but if the cap is short enough to make it difficult to hold without the use of the wand, then you might have to use the wand to use the new bottles. You pay for the wand separately, same with caps to replace the old style caps (if you choose to buy them).
Ooooohkay, gotcha.

Count me among the people who are sort of miffed about this whole thing then. We will see.


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

I basically just guaranteed my box because, as a nail blogger, this would be a good item to review.  However, I don't plan on sugar coating it if I don't like it or the cap redesign.  And I'm really not pleased about the amount of waste this redesign creates.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The tops come off of the brush -- you pull it off, paint the sticker and pop the top back on.


Quote:Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Â 

You can pull the tall square top off to reveal a small round top. Â 

Â 

ETA: Lucky MoonÂ beat me to it!

Â 

Also, someone made a good point on that facebook link... the round tops with the square bottles? Â That really is going to look weird.


Ohhh WOW my mind has been blown. Haha I had no idea!


----------



## Imberis (Jan 28, 2014)

So if we pay for the May box now, we don't even get the dotting tool and the striping brush? It's $40 to get all of the tools. Hrm... The May box would be the new brush, an extra cap, and two colors.

I don't know how I feel about this whole thing, really. If they make all of the caps from here on out so short that you _have_ to get the plie brush, then I think I'm done with them.


----------



## sylarana (Jan 28, 2014)

To me it sounds like the extra item in the may box will be the plie wand. And by paying for the box now, we're just making sure that it won't sell out?

It doesn't bother me all that much tbh. It looks intriguing and I will use it with any polishes that fit to it (I'm not using the swatch mes anyways so far) .. and unless it's so brilliant that I can't live without it, I'll just keep on using the old ones the way I did so far. And if it's really so much better .. well then it's probably worth replacing some caps? I'd rather have something like this as an extra item in my box than more eye shadow, lip gloss etc. And I'm hoping the dotting/striping tool won't be too expensive as add-ons as I'd love to try those.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm feeling a great clearance sale coming on of the old polishes. Maybe there will be a good secret store this month.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To me it sounds like the extra item in the may box will be the plie wand. And by paying for the box now, we're just making sure that it won't sell out?

It doesn't bother me all that much tbh. It looks intriguing and I will use it with any polishes that fit to it (I'm not using the swatch mes anyways so far) .. and unless it's so brilliant that I can't live without it, I'll just keep on using the old ones the way I did so far. And if it's really so much better .. well then it's probably worth replacing some caps? I'd rather have something like this as an extra item in my box than more eye shadow, lip gloss etc. And I'm hoping the dotting/striping tool won't be too expensive as add-ons as I'd love to try those.


I think I'm kind of with you here. I think it sounds like a neat thing, I'm not at all peeved about it. I mean the bottles I already have will work just the same as before and if I want to switch to this wand thingy then I will. I didn't secure a box in may b/c I honestly don't know if I'll be sticking around that long, but if the time comes and I want one I'll wait patiently for it. I am sure you can continue to buy and receive Julep polish in the regular bottles, right? It seems like people are worried that they'll be forced to use this new technology against their will.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So if we pay for the May box now, we don't even get the dotting tool and the striping brush? It's $40 to get all of the tools. Hrm... The May box would be the new brush, an extra cap, and two colors.

I don't know how I feel about this whole thing, really. If they make all of the caps from here on out so short that you _have_ to get the plie brush, then I think I'm done with them.
correct - but they did state they'd be available as add-ons for the May box!


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I think it sounds like a neat thing, I'm not at all peeved about it. I mean the bottles I already have will work just the same as before and if I want to switch to this wand thingy then I will. I didn't secure a box in may b/c I honestly don't know if I'll be sticking around that long, but if the time comes and I want one I'll wait patiently for it. I am sure you can continue to buy and receive Julep polish in the regular bottles, right? It seems like people are worried that they'll be forced to use this new technology against their will.

My guess is that starting with May boxes, all new colors will come with the new caps, and that as they restock old colors, they will switch the caps on those as well.  Given that, I did pre-order the Plie.  I'd rather get it ASAP and decide whether I like it or not, and whether I can use the new caps without the wand.  Not much point in sticking around after May if I don't like it and find the new caps too difficult to use.

ETA: Given that the Maven boxes will come with a separate new cap, I wonder if someone will figure out a way to turn it into an adaptor that slides over the current brush cap, so you don't have to replace all of your brushes..  Might be an interesting DIY project ...


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 28, 2014)

The wand doesn't interest me at all.  It might if it was universal but not if it is only going to be a Julep thing.  I don't have that much of a problem painting my nails.  Although the video with Jane messing up her nails because she didn't have it made me laugh.  If some of you guys get it and it becomes "the best thing ever." I might pick it up later.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 28, 2014)

The Plie Wand reminds me of some kind of late night infomercial gimmick. Julep has succeeded in making the polish secondary to a stupid tool.

"Introducing a new, revolutionary way to polish your nails: The Julep Plie Wand! For just one payment of $34.95 + $5.95 shipping and handling we will send you the amazing Julep Plie Wand, the Plie compatible dotting tool and the Plie compatible striping brush. If you act now we'll include 2 exclusive Julep polish colors: Arabesque and Pirouette! Don't wait! This offer only available for a limited time! First 500 callers will also receive a THIRD Julep Polish, Grand Jete!"**

** Extra Julep polishes are available to use with the amazing and innovative Plie Wand for the bargain price of $14 + shipping &amp; Handling


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 28, 2014)

Received shipping notification with ETA delivery 1/30/2014


----------



## unicorn (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got my shipping confirmation for my maven box... feb 7-9 delivery date? ugh. they really need to ditch dhl.


----------



## acostakk (Jan 28, 2014)

I kind of suspect someone out there is going to come out with a knock-off that will potentially be compatible with most, if not all cap styles. I'm not that bad at painting my own nails, nor am I experiencing neck and shoulder pain from my at home manis. I think I'll wait and see what the competition comes up with.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my shipping confirmation for my maven box... feb 7-9 delivery date? ugh. they really need to ditch dhl.
I agree. I usually get mine thru DHL but it is thru USPS this time and super fast estimated delivery. I wonder why it changed this time around. Not complaining though.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 28, 2014)

wait why do they have to get rid of the swatch stickers?

I thought they would only be changing the inside cap and leaving the "vanity cap" the same...


----------



## acostakk (Jan 28, 2014)

> I agree. I usually get mine thru DHL but it is thru USPS this time and super fast estimated delivery. I wonder why it changed this time around. Not complaining though.Â


 Mine is coming up USPS too, and supposed to be here Thursday!


----------



## acostakk (Jan 28, 2014)

> wait why do they have to get rid of the swatch stickers? I thought they would only be changing the inside cap and leaving the "vanity cap" the same...


 That would make a lot more sense


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2014)

I honestly thought/hoped that this innovative new product was going to be a stand to securely hold their ridiculously tippy bottles. That would be an insta-order for me. And if they tossed in a magical DAMN IT, CAT, I'M DOING MY NAILS! GO AWAY! forcefield, I would get two. Those are really my two biggest issues when doing my nails.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wait why do they have to get rid of the swatch stickers?

I thought they would only be changing the inside cap and leaving the "vanity cap" the same...





The squared vanity caps are going away. The new caps are one-piece.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jan 28, 2014)

I live almost as far away from Seattle as possible (SW Florida), so my polish upgrade box won't be here until almost mid-February! Tracking said Feb. 7th-10th, but it's more like Feb. 7th or Feb. 10th, depending on how quickly our mail room can get it and sort it. At least that means I'll get to wear the themed nails I'm planning on for a college basketball game for the week I usually wear any nail color.

I preordered the May box/wand because I'm going to be stuck with it anyway as one of the post-Dec. 18th Mavens, but I'm not looking forward to them getting rid of the caps and replacing them with the new ones at all. I'm at about 50 polishes now (small collection compared to some, but a pretty large one for me) and no way am I paying for 50 new caps that will work with the wand.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

> Mine is coming up USPS too, and supposed to be here Thursday!


 I have two boxes coming to the same address, with different tracking, and one is estimated delivery Thurs or Fri, and the other is estimated delivery of Mon or Tues of the next week?? Both shipped today and are coming to the same place :/ Ah well at least I know they're on the way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my shipping email! USPS, should be here Fridayâ€¦just in time for my fill-in for my acrylics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll be honest, I dont see the big deal about the changes. For polishes I use frequently, I'll grab a spare cap for those.. otherwise, I'll just keep the extra Plie cap and clean it between uses on old bottles rather than reserving it for a single bottle.

People on Facebook are losing their damn minds over this. If the polish applies fine now, whats the big deal? Sheesh. The Julep FB wall is NASTY today.. between this and the people on the latest post claiming nail art is for people who dont work and just sit around doing their nails 5 hours a day.. good lord.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 28, 2014)

Between then yanking the skips away and not making the new system compatible with old Julep polishes, I feel that this picture sums up how I feel about Julep right about now:

http://31.media.tumblr.com/d70ef13a9e98318844e8d4af9ce97a7e/tumblr_mloph90lIV1qg5nmmo1_500.jpg


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'l be honest, I dont see the big deal about the changes. For polishes I use frequently, I'll grab a spare cap for those.. otherwise, I'll just keep the extra Plie cap and clean it between uses on old bottles rather than reserving it for a single bottle. People on Facebook are losing their damn minds over this. If the polish applies fine now, whats the big deal? Sheesh. The Julep FB wall is NASTY today.. between this and the people on the latest post claiming nail art is for people who dont work and just sit around doing their nails 5 hours a day.. good lord. :icon_eek:


 You said my thoughts exactly. I just don't see why everyone's panties are in a twist.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 28, 2014)

> You said my thoughts exactly. I just don't see why everyone's panties are in a twist.


 Because it is facebook and people don't like changes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the short caps should be okay still. I'd need to see more pictures, but BL's caps are also pretty short and thin. they do have ridges though so I think that might help with the grip. I'm not sure how Julep thought this would be working. Would every box after may be pliÃ© caps only ? That seems unfair to anyone not interested in the system, but then again Julep isn't interested in people who won't do things their way. however they do sell at Sephora at well so wouldn't that limit their sales there to force people to use their system? maybe Sephora will do a clearance of Julep polishes then.... but it still won't be as cheap as at Julep


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2014)

I also hatehate*hate* the round-cap-on-square-bottle thing.  The bottles and caps were very specifically originally designed with all right angles.  This new round cap on the still-square bottle is *not* a nice, sleek, high-end-feeling look.  This was a very poorly-thought-out design.  I don't care how many Mavens in the Idea Lab said it was a good idea.  In the real world, it is ugly, mismatched, and completely not in line with any sort of cohesive style. The cap looks like they decided on a bottle shape and then had to pick from a bunch of leftovers that did *not* match the bottles for the caps with no option to go back and rethink the bottle shape.  It's a combination I would expect to see at Forever 21 in the clearance bin or City Liquidators (that whole place is a clearance bin).  The aesthetics do *not* work for me.  The new round cap on the old square bottle actually makes me angry.  I don't know why, but there you go.  And now we sing along with the chorus from the opening track from Fishbone's 1985 eponymous EP, stolen from smack-talking schoolyard chants from generations past!  Ugh, ugly ugly!

ETA:  If not a clearance-shelf bottle-and-cap combination, a prototype.  It just doesn't seem like a finished design.  It's still ugh, ugly ugly!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 28, 2014)

I made a dedicated thread for Plie talk here

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140609/julep-pli-wands-thoughts-rants-raves-confusion-and-hopefully-not-too-much-panic-or-expense


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 28, 2014)

one more note, I'm still in China so I just opened the email for the advert for the plie system and in the description it calls diy manicures a "frustrating, time-consuming experience" and that the plie will turn it into one we'll actually enjoy. really? a lot of this is really poorly thought out. like who is going to subscribe to a service to get nail polish delivered once a month other than people who know how to and like doing their Nails? I'm not saying the system won't be great, but painting my nails is fun and stress relief, it's the top coat that gets me, sometimes the formula or the physical brush, but actual nail painting that's annoying. I really hate this kind of hyperbolic language Julep uses. they did this bs too with then freedom tc to and how regular top coats would smear something ridiculous and freedom tc would be amazzzingg. I freaking hate freedom tc and with the way they talk about plie, I wouldn't be surprised if it hated it too


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the notion that I should have to clean the polish brush between uses, or buy new brushes simply in order to use a manicure tool is ridiculous.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the notion that I should have to clean the polish brush between uses, or buy new brushes simply in order to use a manicure tool is ridiculous.
I agree with this.  I also feel that having to clean the brush would waste lots of polish and Julep bottles are small enough already so I'd rather not waste polish that way.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't really care too much about this plie' wand.  I'm on the fence about reserving my May box since I sometimes skip boxes because I am pretty picky and conservative with my polish choices.  I'm slightly concerned that the May box might not have a great selection of colors since Julep knows they don't need to entice people in to getting it since they have already paid.  But at the same time I think it's just the regular $20 and it would be nice to try the new tool.

The round caps with square bottles doesn't bother me too much, kinda like Essie has round tops with square bottles, BUT that will just throw off the whole look of my Julep collection.  I suppose that doesn't really matter though.

On a happy note I received tracking for my February box.  It should be here on Friday, January 31st coming USPS!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 28, 2014)

I received tracking for my box and the estimated delivery is Feb 6 - 7. I'm sorry, but that is a ridiculously long time for a box to reach me. That is a week and a half. Boxes from Korea get to me in less time than that.


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my tracking email and t said I should be receiving my box tomorrow or Thursday. That is seriously that fastest it's ever processed for me. I'm not going to stress about the pliÃ© thing anymore until May. If at that time I find it to be a nuisance, I'll just be done with my maven box. The polish is so expensive for the amount of polish you get that if the application process is diminished, it's not going to hold a lot of value to me. I'd rather focus on indie polishes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the notion that I should have to clean the polish brush between uses, or buy new brushes simply in order to use a manicure tool is ridiculous.
Doesn't the plie wand just attach to the cap? I was under the impression each bottle would still have it's own brush &amp; then you just attach the wand to whichever color you're using. 




 

ETA Nevermind. Just figured out you meant the current caps!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, completely forgot I ordered a box until I got my shipping notice a few hours ago. It's been SO LONG since I didn't skip Julep!

My estimated delivery also shows February 7th-10th, which is kind of ridiculous considering my location, but whatever. I'll cut them a little slack only because I work in transportation &amp; I know how crazy backed up everything is because of the weather.


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've subscribed to the maven box for a few months now and I just LOVE how fast shipping is in comparison to other sub boxes. I'm excited to be getting this box by the end of the week!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't really care too much about this plie' wand.  I'm on the fence about reserving my May box since I sometimes skip boxes because I am pretty picky and conservative with my polish choices.  I'm slightly concerned that the May box might not have a great selection of colors since Julep knows they don't need to entice people in to getting it since they have already paid.  But at the same time I think it's just the regular $20 and it would be nice to try the new tool.

The round caps with square bottles doesn't bother me too much, kinda like Essie has round tops with square bottles, BUT that will just throw off the whole look of my Julep collection.  I suppose that doesn't really matter though.

On a happy note I received tracking for my February box.  It should be here on Friday, January 31st coming USPS!  



 


I like your attitude toward the whole thing! Maybe I just don't take polish as seriously as others? I LOVE nail polish, painting my nails is my happy place... But all my polishes are stored in a giant bin that has a handle on it so I can pull it in and out from under the bed easily. They are not nicely stacked or displayed, and I have to dig through to find the color I'm searching for, but that is okay with me. I use a variety of polish brands so all my bottles are mismatched anyways. Some of you MUT girls are probably cringing right now reading this haha I'm sorry!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Doesn't the plie wand just attach to the cap? I was under the impression each bottle would still have it's own brush &amp; then you just attach the wand to whichever color you're using.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  ETA Nevermind. Just figured out you meant the current caps!Â


 Yeah, there's no issue for the 2 colors we'll receive in May and any thereafter, but the rest won't be compatible....unless you clean brushes or buy more caps. I definitely am not willing to do either of those things so that's I'm thinking I should just skip the wand. Someone on FB had a good point about the birthstone collection having 2 different caps :-/


----------



## AshY (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know if this tool will be all that great, the pliÃ© wand.  It would be  a pain even if I did like it because the brush needs to be cleaned.  With these new caps I wonder if Julep will raise prices on individual polishes and/or the maven box?  I am glad I will be able to skip for now.  I don't want to jump the gun on the May box b/c I am more interested in the colors I will receive not the wand.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, there's no issue for the 2 colors we'll receive in May and any thereafter, but the rest won't be compatible....unless you clean brushes or buy more caps. I definitely am not willing to do either of those things so that's I'm thinking I should just skip the wand.

Someone on FB had a good point about the birthstone collection having 2 different caps :-/


I'm thinking you're going to eventually get the wand whether you want it or not :/ The bottles are pretty small and I imagine run out fairly quickly depending how often you paint your nails... so eventually they'll run out and you'll no longer have old bottles and then the plie system will bein full affect. Until then, you'll still just use your old bottles of Julep the way you used to, and be able to use the wand with the new bottles if you want to. You can buy extra caps if you want to convert your old bottles, or just one cap and clean it each time. Or not convert at all and not use the wand... Right? At least that's how I'm thinking this will work?


----------



## autopilot (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this tool will be all that great, the pliÃ© wand.  It would be  a pain even if I did like it because the brush needs to be cleaned.  With these new caps I wonder if Julep will raise prices on individual polishes and/or the maven box?  I am glad I will be able to skip for now.  I don't want to jump the gun on the May box b/c I am more interested in the colors I will receive not the wand.
The brush is from the cap on the polish, not the wand itself. The wand attaches magnetically to the cap with the brush that stays on the polish.

All the talk about cleaning is if people buy a spare magnetic cap/brush for older polishes and plan to clean and reuse it for all of them, rather than buy new caps for each polish.


----------



## AshY (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The brush is from the cap on the polish, not the wand itself. The wand attaches magnetically to the cap with the brush that stays on the polish.

All the talk about cleaning is if people buy a spare magnetic cap/brush for older polishes and plan to clean and reuse it for all of them, rather than buy new caps for each polish.
good to know!

If I like the system (if I try it),  I probably will just continue to use the old caps.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The tops come off of the brush -- you pull it off, paint the sticker and pop the top back on.

I am so blonde.  I got a fuzzless Q-tip and lightly touched each "wand", then dotted the swatch with the Q-tip.  I never even tried to take the square cap off.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2014)

I got my box today! I love the color of the boxes...I hope it's a permanent change. Such a pretty pink color. As usual, the colors are so much prettier in person than Julep's swatches. LOVE is just gorgeous! The eye sheen is much liquidier than I imagined and the container is tiny! I'll be interested in trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 29, 2014)

On Facebook, Julep said they had a plan for FREE PliÃ© caps for Mavens who already have Julep collections. They'll announce details closer to the launch. So...that sounds good, right?


----------



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, completely forgot I ordered a box until I got my shipping notice a few hours ago. It's been SO LONG since I didn't skip Julep!

My estimated delivery also shows February 7th-10th, which is kind of ridiculous considering my location, but whatever. I'll cut them a little slack only because I work in transportation &amp; I know how crazy backed up everything is because of the weather.
Same here, I was surprised to see a shipping email  it has a while since I got a box.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today! I love the color of the boxes...I hope it's a permanent change. Such a pretty pink color. As usual, the colors are so much prettier in person than Julep's swatches. LOVE is just gorgeous! The eye sheen is much liquidier than I imagined and the container is tiny! I'll be interested in trying it out tomorrow.
Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Facebook, Julep said they had a plan for FREE PliÃ© caps for Mavens who already have Julep collections. They'll announce details closer to the launch. So...that sounds good, right? 





Im curious to see what the plan is.


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 30, 2014)

I just received my tracking but I'm not expected to get my box for another 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my tracking but I'm not expected to get my box for another 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whaaat that's so long!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 30, 2014)

> I just received my tracking but I'm not expected to get my box for another 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine originally said 2 weeks but now it says the 6th! So hopefully yours will change too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine might be waiting for me when I get home tonight! It's going to be a loooong day at work between this and the fact that my incoming workload is almost nonexistent today due to the snow in Atlanta. I'm not there, but the place that sends my work to me is.


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whaaat that's so long!
Joys of living in one of the forgotten provinces of Canada. Our mail takes FOREVER.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

one more note, I'm still in China so I just opened the email for the advert for the plie system and in the description it calls diy manicures a "frustrating, time-consuming experience" and that the plie will turn it into one we'll actually enjoy.

really? a lot of this is really poorly thought out. like who is going to subscribe to a service to get nail polish delivered once a month other than people who know how to and like doing their Nails? I'm not saying the system won't be great, but painting my nails is fun and stress relief, it's the top coat that gets me, sometimes the formula or the physical brush, but actual nail painting that's annoying. I really hate this kind of hyperbolic language Julep uses. they did this bs too with then freedom tc to and how regular top coats would smear something ridiculous and freedom tc would be amazzzingg. I freaking hate freedom tc and with the way they talk about plie, I wouldn't be surprised if it hated it too
I hate freedom topcoat too!  I like my butter london hardwear!


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my tracking but I'm not expected to get my box for another 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else wondering why half of us got screwed with DHL shipping and the others got USPS?  Mine was shipped DHL, but thankfully it is ready for hand off to USPS because it is already at the hub in my state.  I guess that is one slight perk to living in Maryland when they ship monthly boxes from New Jersey.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, wasn't DHL supposed to be for regular orders only, and Maven monthly boxes would continue to be USPS?

It doesn't affect me personally as being in Canada all my orders come via USPS/Canada Post, but that sucks.

I'm thinking I'm going to cancel after March (my birthday month). I'll redeem my points and then get out before the Plie wand crap. I need to get my sh*t together and start saving for a house. The $20/month on nail polish is starting to feel very frivolous.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 30, 2014)

My tracking just updated and it's coming USPS from NJ, should be here tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone else wondering why half of us got screwed with DHL shipping and the others got USPS?  Mine was shipped DHL, but thankfully it is ready for hand off to USPS because it is already at the hub in my state.  I guess that is one slight perk to living in Maryland when they ship monthly boxes from New Jersey.
I'm wondering that as well. Mine comes out of the MD hub, too (northern VA), so fortunately it's already been passed off to my local post office! In all, DHL doesn't seem like it was too terrible this month for me, but it helps that it only had to go through MD.

I wonder if everyone that got their boxes shipped via DHL are served straight out of the origin DHL hub... For example, anyone whose box gets passed off to the local post office from the Marlyand DHL hub (or the Seattle area equivalent for those boxes being shipped from the west coast) got DHL shipping, and anyone who whose box would have gone through multiple DHL hubs got USPS instead?


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hate this kind of hyperbolic language Julep uses. they did this bs too with then freedom tc to and how regular top coats would smear something ridiculous and freedom tc would be amazzzingg. I freaking hate freedom tc and with the way they talk about plie, I wouldn't be surprised if it hated it too

I know, right? The way they hyped up Freedom led me to believe it was better than Seche and the Holy Grail of Topcoats. In reality, Freedom took forever to dry. I'd go to bed and wake up with sheet marks on my nails after having applied it a couple hours before bedtime. If I actually bought it versus receiving it in a box, I'd have returned it in a heartbeat. Ironically, I found my "better than Seche" dream topcoats in a couple of indie lines.

The idea of the Plie is a good one, but the implementation is all wrong. I'm amused that now they've added that paragraph that now mentions free caps for Mavens after getting blasted about having to buy caps. Having said all of that, I'm still not sold on the idea.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know, right? The way they hyped up Freedom led me to believe it was better than Seche and the Holy Grail of Topcoats. In reality, Freedom took forever to dry. I'd go to bed and wake up with sheet marks on my nails after having applied it a couple hours before bedtime. If I actually bought it versus receiving it in a box, I'd have returned it in a heartbeat. Ironically, I found my "better than Seche" dream topcoats in a couple of indie lines.

The idea of the Plie is a good one, but the implementation is all wrong. I'm amused that now they've added that paragraph that now mentions free caps for Mavens after getting blasted about having to buy caps. Having said all of that, I'm still not sold on the idea.
better than seche?  do tell...


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone else wondering why half of us got screwed with DHL shipping and the others got USPS?  Mine was shipped DHL, but thankfully it is ready for hand off to USPS because it is already at the hub in my state. * I guess that is one slight perk to living in Maryland when they ship monthly boxes from New Jersey.*
I'm wondering that as well. Mine comes out of the MD hub, too (northern VA), so fortunately it's already been passed off to my local post office! In all, DHL doesn't seem like it was too terrible this month for me, but it helps that it only had to go through MD.

*I wonder if everyone that got their boxes shipped via DHL are served straight out of the origin DHL hub*... For example, anyone whose box gets passed off to the local post office from the Marlyand DHL hub (or the Seattle area equivalent for those boxes being shipped from the west coast) got DHL shipping, and anyone who whose box would have gone through multiple DHL hubs got USPS instead?


What's kind of weird is that I live in NJ and my box (the polish upgrade) shipped from Elkridge MD.   I'm wondering if the heavier boxes go DHL and the lighter ones USPS?


----------



## unicorn (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering that as well. Mine comes out of the MD hub, too (northern VA), so fortunately it's already been passed off to my local post office! In all, DHL doesn't seem like it was too terrible this month for me, but it helps that it only had to go through MD.

I wonder if everyone that got their boxes shipped via DHL are served straight out of the origin DHL hub... For example, anyone whose box gets passed off to the local post office from the Marlyand DHL hub (or the Seattle area equivalent for those boxes being shipped from the west coast) got DHL shipping, and anyone who whose box would have gone through multiple DHL hubs got USPS instead?
hmm, I think there might be something to this. Mine was sent straight from NJ to the Elkridge, MD DHL hub, then sent off to USPS. I got 2 polish addons -- so its nothing super heavy.

On an unrelated note, looks like they're still sending out the free polish codes -- I got mine the other day for taking my 3rd consecutive box.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmm, I think there might be something to this. Mine was sent straight from NJ to the Elkridge, MD DHL hub, then sent off to USPS. I got 2 polish addons -- so its nothing super heavy.

On an unrelated note, looks like they're still sending out the free polish codes -- I got mine the other day for taking my 3rd consecutive box.
I didn't get my free polish code.  Do you still get one if you use Jules for a box?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine was sent DHL and has been handed off to the post office from Elkridge.  It will still be a few days before I receive my box, because I am not a one or two day delivery from Elkridge to my town.  The thing is,  if my family in NJ mails me a package via USPS I receive it in two to three days.  Julep mails my package from NJ via DHL/USPS and it takes a week and a half.  I think that when packages are handed off to the USPS from DHL or Fed Ex or UPS they take longer, like they are a lower priority and can sit around for a couple days while higher priority mail is processed.  I'm thinking I will be skipping a whole lot once I take another free box with the Jules I have.  I was not too excited about the eye shadows this month because I don't like the last eye shadows they sent out.  I'm not excited about the Plie wand, I think it is gimmicky and and I hate the "crowd source funding" spin they are putting on it on Twitter.  Excuse me, you have investors who invested millions in your company, you don't really need anything crowd funded.  They are becoming too much about the money and not enough about the polish.


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was sent DHL and has been handed off to the post office from Elkridge.  It will still be a few days before I receive my box, because I am not a one or two day delivery from Elkridge to my town.  The thing is,  if my family in NJ mails me a package via USPS I receive it in two to three days.  Julep mails my package from NJ via DHL/USPS and it takes a week and a half.  I think that when packages are handed off to the USPS from DHL or Fed Ex or UPS they take longer,* like they are a lower priority and can sit around for a couple days while higher priority mail is processed.*  I'm thinking I will be skipping a whole lot once I take another free box with the Jules I have.  I was not too excited about the eye shadows this month because I don't like the last eye shadows they sent out.  I'm not excited about the Plie wand, I think it is gimmicky and and I hate the "crowd source funding" spin they are putting on it on Twitter.  Excuse me, you have investors who invested millions in your company, you don't really need anything crowd funded.  They are becoming too much about the money and not enough about the polish.

That is exactly what someone at USPS told me when I asked why packages were being "processed" through the Black Hole of Kearny two or three times before they'd actually show up at my local PO.  Tracking would say "Processed through Sort Center" then "Departed Sort Center" but not show up at my local PO.  A day or two later, they'd go through the same cycle at the same sort center.  So inefficient!

The only USPS service with a guaranteed delivery time is Express Mail.  Next is priority is USPS-origin priority mail, USPS 1st class, then anything that comes from discount services (e.g., Stamps.com) or the "partners" like DHL, UPS Mail Innovations and FedEx SmartPost.  I have to wonder how the extra calls, emails, etc. to Customer Service because of slow shipping impacts the bottom line of these companies?  Maybe they don't care because they figure that their CSRs will just respond when they get around to it, but there's a lot of ill-will building up about them that will eventually have to be reckoned with.


----------



## ftloosenfanzfre (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The silk finish is nice also. I haven't tried it, but I like the pictures people are posting. Some sparkly sea salts would be nice, but I guess that's more for summer.

I am a longtime lurker on this site and I just had to make an account so I could acknowledge this comment!  I was just going through this thread from the beginning and I thought it was crazy that you accidentally predicted the Stardust polishes.  "Sparkly sea salts" would have seemed like such a random wish to me if I'd seen this thread before the window was revealed, and yet that is exactly what they are pushing in this box!  
 
Also, the silk finishes from last month are my absolute favorite finish of any polish ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 30, 2014)

So are we not getting a mystery box this month?


----------



## ftloosenfanzfre (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw someone asked that on their Facebook page and they said they have one planned for very soon.  Hopefully in time for Valentine's day!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get my free polish code.  Do you still get one if you use Jules for a box?
 I don't think so, I think it only applies if you pay the full price for it.


----------



## ftloosenfanzfre (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I don't think so, I think it only applies if you pay the full price for it.

I used Jules on my last two boxes (not completely, but paid for some of it that way) and still got my code!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 30, 2014)

I should be getting my box today!!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 30, 2014)

My box came today. And, let me just say. I love it!

I got it girl this month as normal and all three of the polishes are gorgeous. Octavia, the one I added on with Jules is also amazing. It's my dream 'blurple' color. Also, the free gift color Love is probably the prettiest polish I've seen in a while. I've already stuck it on top of the polish I put on last night (China Glaze's Charmed, I'm Sure) and it looks great over it because CIS is a dark purple. Try Love with a dark base and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ftloosenfanzfre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The silk finish is nice also. I haven't tried it, but I like the pictures people are posting. Some sparkly sea salts would be nice, but I guess that's more for summer.

I am a longtime lurker on this site and I just had to make an account so I could acknowledge this comment!  I was just going through this thread from the beginning and I thought it was crazy that you accidentally predicted the Stardust polishes.  "Sparkly sea salts" would have seemed like such a random wish to me if I'd seen this thread before the window was revealed, and yet that is exactly what they are pushing in this box!
 
Also, the silk finishes from last month are my absolute favorite finish of any polish ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Welcome!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, got my box! I had Boho Glam &amp; went with the warm fig eyeshadow. I'm just going to put pics of the eyeshadow for y'all. When I first opened the eyeshadow box, I was surprised at how TINY it was. I thought it'd be a bit bigger. Also, this baby smellllls. Kinda like how their DD cream smells. It's also very glittery, not ~sheen~. Anyway, here's some pics. I do like the color, but wasn't expecting that much sparkle! Also, this was just done with my finger, no primer.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, got my box! I had Boho Glam &amp; went with the warm fig eyeshadow. I'm just going to put pics of the eyeshadow for y'all. When I first opened the eyeshadow box, I was surprised at how TINY it was. I thought it'd be a bit bigger. Also, this baby smellllls. Kinda like how their DD cream smells. It's also very glittery, not ~sheen~. Anyway, here's some pics. I do like the color, but wasn't expecting that much sparkle! Also, this was just done with my finger, no primer. 
















I got the same box as you - I also was shocked at how TINY the eye shadow was.  I didn't notice a lot of glitter in the warm fig and I do love it.  BUT it is SO TINY

I love the nailpolish colors - they all work well together too!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, got my box! I had Boho Glam &amp; went with the warm fig eyeshadow. I'm just going to put pics of the eyeshadow for y'all. When I first opened the eyeshadow box, I was surprised at how TINY it was. I thought it'd be a bit bigger. Also, this baby smellllls. Kinda like how their DD cream smells. It's also very glittery, not ~sheen~. Anyway, here's some pics. I do like the color, but wasn't expecting that much sparkle! Also, this was just done with my finger, no primer.
















I picked that same shadow with my CWaT box. The color is pretty im just surprised at how tiny it is, I definitely would not have paid add-on price for it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked that same shadow with my CWaT box. The color is pretty im just surprised at how tiny it is, I definitely would not have paid add-on price for it.
I am glad I didn't purchase the other colors now.  I mean, it is beautiful, but it is so tiny.  This is an eye color, not an eye liner, so I will probably use this up quickly.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked that same shadow with my CWaT box. The color is pretty im just surprised at how tiny it is, I definitely would not have paid add-on price for it.
I am glad I didn't purchase the other colors now.  I mean, it is beautiful, but it is so tiny.  This is an eye color, not an eye liner, so I will probably use this up quickly.

Feels like the lipsticks from May, they were so tiny!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked that same shadow with my CWaT box. The color is pretty im just surprised at how tiny it is, I definitely would not have paid add-on price for it.
Right?! I feel bad for anyone that paid add-on prices for these. They may be pretty, but are like 1/2 the size of regular potted eyeshadows...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

Awww, I just saw the size of the shadow on the insert card (I didn't get a shadow, but now I can see the size on the card).  I have some similar shadows from essence that are 4g.  They're *adorable*, and now I'm kind of regretting *not* getting one.  They may be tiny, but I don't go through this sort of thing quickly due to the fact that I flit from one color to another and barely make a dent in even teensy products like these.  I have a feeling they're going to end up on swap lists soon or in the Secret Store before the summer, though, so I'm just going to sit tight and wait for one of those things to happen rather than buy any now.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came today. And, let me just say. I love it!

I got it girl this month as normal and all three of the polishes are gorgeous. Octavia, the one I added on with Jules is also amazing. It's my dream 'blurple' color. Also, the free gift color Love is probably the prettiest polish I've seen in a while. I've already stuck it on top of the polish I put on last night (China Glaze's Charmed, I'm Sure) and it looks great over it because CIS is a dark purple. Try Love with a dark base and you'll see what I'm talking about.
i got the same box but with Cameron as the add on - I LOVE these stardust finishes!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Tracking says my box is siting in my mail box right now, but my hubby is still at work with the key.  Torture!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, got my box! I had Boho Glam &amp; went with the warm fig eyeshadow. I'm just going to put pics of the eyeshadow for y'all. When I first opened the eyeshadow box, I was surprised at how TINY it was. I thought it'd be a bit bigger. Also, this baby smellllls. Kinda like how their DD cream smells. It's also very glittery, not ~sheen~. Anyway, here's some pics. I do like the color, but wasn't expecting that much sparkle! Also, this was just done with my finger, no primer. 
















Those are way different than I was expecting -- I was thinking something along the lines of MAC paintpots.. this looks almost liquid?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2014)

> Those are way different than I was expecting -- I was thinking something along the lines of MAC paintpots.. this looks almost liquid?


 They are rather liquidy.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

I got my Feb box today. I was also surprised how small the shadow is but a little does seem to go a Loooong way. But all the same I'm glad I didn't order extras. I also got warm fig and love it. My extra polish order arrived yesterday and I'm still having warm fuzzy feelings about getting 8 polishes for $19, plus the free mask set. I also adore the satin finishes. The navy satin is seriously fabulous and one of my new HG colors!


----------



## kira685 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get my free polish code.  Do you still get one if you use Jules for a box?
 I don't think so, I think it only applies if you pay the full price for it.

I used jules on the feb box, which was my 3rd box, and have received my code


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 31, 2014)

Somewhat OT but not...

I needed new swatch stickers tonight, but I keep reading that a lot of the stickers ordered as add-ons last month haven't arrived yet.  I also didn't really want to sink $$ into something that might be obsolete soon with the new PliÃ©-compatible caps.  So I made my own.





I put the file up on Imgur (link below) if anyone wants to download it - it's a .jpg file and 8.5 x 11" (2550 x 3300 pixels).  You can buy Avery sticker sheets at Amazon (or Staples, Office Depot, etc.) to print on.  I sliced them into strips with a paper cutter after they printed and then cut them out as needed.  Each sheet has 35 swatch stickers.

The file link is here - just right-click, "Save As":  *http://i.imgur.com/zA8lMC6.jpg*

Let me know if you have any problems with it!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 31, 2014)

My Boho Glam box is here. All that time I waited for my hubby to come home with the mail key and it was on the doorstep all along! LOL. I just didn't see it when I came home since I entered through the garage. Anyway I love it, it may be one of my fave boxes yet. I even like the shade Love which I didn't think would be my thing:




I got the eye sheen in Dusty Taupe Shimmer. It is smaller than expected but filled all the way to the top with product. I'm actually slightly nervous that it may be so liquidy and filled so high that it might be hard to contain in the pot once it warms up. Look...



Here's a swatch:



Love it all!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

​ What the Eye Sheens look like in Julep's picture....​  ​ And what mine look like:​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​  ​ Pale Nude Shimmer and Deep Bronze Shimmer leaked all over the threads and got everywhere, Dusty Taupe and Warm Fig are a bit better. I was expecting these to be more on the thick creamy side based on Julep's photo not a liquidy mess! I've emailed them the raw photos, these have been reduced in size by 75%.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

​ What the Eye Sheens look like in Julep's picture....​  ​ And what mine look like:​ 

​  ​ Pale Nude Shimmer and Deep Bronze Shimmer leaked all over the threads and got everywhere, Dusty Taupe and Warm Fig are a bit better. I was expecting these to be more on the thick creamy side based on Julep's photo not a liquidy mess! I've emailed them the raw photos, these have been reduced in size by 75%.

Wow, they definitely don't look like the stock photo at all! For people who live in hot climates or during the summer I can see the consistency of these being even more problematic. Hopefully Julep replies to your e-mail quickly.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

For those wondering how small these are.... Keep in mind these are retailing for $18 ($14.40 Maven).





This photo was taken before I opened the jar. Wish I knew not to tip it upside down while the product is not firm.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those wondering how small these are.... Keep in mind these are retailing for $18 ($14.40 Maven).





This photo was taken before I opened the jar. Wish I knew not to tip it upside down while the product is not firm.
I wish they were the consistency of the Julep pics. Also I wouldn't pay what they are charging for them, to me they seem more like a sample size.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

​ What the Eye Sheens look like in Julep's picture....​  ​ And what mine look like:​ 

​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ Pale Nude Shimmer and Deep Bronze Shimmer leaked all over the threads and got everywhere, Dusty Taupe and Warm Fig are a bit better. I was expecting these to be more on the thick creamy side based on Julep's photo not a liquidy mess! I've emailed them the raw photos, these have been reduced in size by 75%.

Wow...I'm really glad I decided not to get these this month. I always have such a bad feeling about Julep's beauty products, ever since the whole DD cream fiasco.  I can't believe they're charging $18 for those!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

That is why I thought they could be used as an eyeliner because the pics looked like it was a firm texture - like starlooks eye pots....

the fig is a very mousse like texture, which is why I cannot use it as an eyeliner


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. I added on Greta &amp; I'm pretty disappointed it's really dark. It's a beautiful color but definitely not the pink I was expecting.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



​ What the Eye Sheens look like in Julep's picture....​  ​ And what mine look like:​ 

​ Pale Nude Shimmer and Deep Bronze Shimmer leaked all over the threads and got everywhere, Dusty Taupe and Warm Fig are a bit better. I was expecting these to be more on the thick creamy side based on Julep's photo not a liquidy mess! I've emailed them the raw photos, these have been reduced in size by 75%.


Oh my goodness! I would've been so shocked to open mine and find this. I haven't gotten my box yet, but I appreciate the warning. I definitely expected them to be thicker like the photo and like most other creamy eyeshadows. I guess that is my mistake b/c when I look at the description it says "liquid" eyeshadow, not creamy. I'll hold off judgement until I get mine... Hopefully being that it's freezing at my house, mine will be more solid!? Here's hoping! I'm sorry yours arrived this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ftloosenfanzfre (Jan 31, 2014)

They did clearly refer to them as "liquid eyeshadow," and likened using them to painting with watercolors.  So why is everyone surprised that they are liquid?  And of course they don't look like the picture because the picture wasn't shipped anywhere!  It does seem like they probably should have had some kind of seal inside them though that you take off after shipping, to keep the product from getting all over the lid.

And in terms of size, I think they are comparable to other potted eyshadows.  Tarte's cream shadow is only .1 oz vs the .15 here, and they retail for $19.

http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?keyword=TARTE%20Amazonian%20Clay%20Waterproof%20Cream%20Eyeshadow%20P310015&amp;skuId=1404664&amp;productId=P310015&amp;_requestid=20976


----------



## magictodo (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't figure out how these eye sheens (what a gross name!) are supposed to do when applied. When I apply them, they seem to stay wet for a long time and don't dry quickly, which means they stick to my lids in the crease. So I have uneven application after opening my eyes. It feels really gross to have wet shadows for about five minutes, which is how long I timed drying. Applied a light layer too, not heavy. Anyone else have this or is it just my skin chemistry?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess I looked at the pic.  Liquid eyeshadow should come in an eyeliner type of container, at least that is what I think.   I would never think a runny eyeshadow would be in A POT.  Plus the brush that they had as an add on - that looked to be an eyeliner type of brush.  Painting with watercolors - I took that to mean that it starts out sheer and you can build up on it.  Not the texture of the eye shadow!

I don't think they are very "liquid" - at least the fig is not.  It is a mousse like texture, not liquid.  So, I think that Julep doesn't know how to describe their eyeshadows!!

as far as the pricing - tarte HAS A CREAM eyeshadow - which is not runny or hard to use.  Tarte is a major brand name, julep is not.  Julep is not known for their makeup, so I would not even compare the two (not only with brand name, but the two eyeshadows are totally different - one is a solid cream and the other varies from a runny liquid to a mousse texture)

just like their eyeshadow palette a couple of months ago - they retailed that at 24.00 - for the sizes and the colors, even though it is nice and I use them, I would say that is more around 12.00 - 15.00


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't figure out how these eye sheens (what a gross name!) are supposed to do when applied. When I apply them, they seem to stay wet for a long time and don't dry quickly, which means they stick to my lids in the crease. So I have uneven application after opening my eyes. It feels really gross to have wet shadows for about five minutes, which is how long I timed drying. Applied a light layer too, not heavy. Anyone else have this or is it just my skin chemistry?
I have the fig and it didn't take forever to dry, but more time that I would like.  I just came here and posted until my eyeshadow was dry. 

I used a primer and I also applied a light powder all over lid color before applying the sheen.  I don't have creasing or unevenness.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ftloosenfanzfre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They did clearly refer to them as "liquid eyeshadow," and likened using them to painting with watercolors.  So why is everyone surprised that they are liquid?  And of course they don't look like the picture because the picture wasn't shipped anywhere!  It does seem like they probably should have had some kind of seal inside them though that you take off after shipping, to keep the product from getting all over the lid.

And in terms of size, I think they are comparable to other potted eyshadows.  Tarte's cream shadow is only .1 oz vs the .15 here, and they retail for $19.

http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?keyword=TARTE%20Amazonian%20Clay%20Waterproof%20Cream%20Eyeshadow%20P310015&amp;skuId=1404664&amp;productId=P310015&amp;_requestid=20976

I think the photos are what have people confused -- they definitely appeared to be a firmer, creamy consistency, akin to MAC paint pots or bobbi brown cream shadows. The colors also seemed misleading -- they're way more vibrant in the photos, and were marketed as 'sheens'. The actual product is less sheen, and more straight up shimmer/glitter -- and the colors seem way, way more brown vs. rose tones.

Also, you can't really compare cream shadow prices vs. liquid. Cream shadow lasts considerably longer than a liquid product and is much easier to use only a small amount of.

The packaging is a strange choice -- for something so liquidy, a tube with a doefoot applicator would have made more sense.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Boho Glam box is here. All that time I waited for my hubby to come home with the mail key and it was on the doorstep all along! LOL. I just didn't see it when I came home since I entered through the garage.
Anyway I love it, it may be one of my fave boxes yet. I even like the shade Love which I didn't think would be my thing:




I got the eye sheen in Dusty Taupe Shimmer. It is smaller than expected but filled all the way to the top with product. I'm actually slightly nervous that it may be so liquidy and filled so high that it might be hard to contain in the pot once it warms up. Look...




Here's a swatch:




Love it all!


I'm glad to see you didn't have the same issues as Zadidoll.. That gives me some hope. Maybe her delivery person was just a little rough with the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On your arm it looks like how I would expect a "sheen" to look so I'm pleased to see that as well!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ftloosenfanzfre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They did clearly refer to them as "liquid eyeshadow," and likened using them to painting with watercolors.  So why is everyone surprised that they are liquid?  And of course they don't look like the picture because the picture wasn't shipped anywhere!  It does seem like they probably should have had some kind of seal inside them though that you take off after shipping, to keep the product from getting all over the lid.

And in terms of size, I think they are comparable to other potted eyshadows.  Tarte's cream shadow is only .1 oz vs the .15 here, and they retail for $19.

http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?keyword=TARTE%20Amazonian%20Clay%20Waterproof%20Cream%20Eyeshadow%20P310015&amp;skuId=1404664&amp;productId=P310015&amp;_requestid=20976

The thing is they likened the items to watercolors in a blog post NOT in the actual description on during selection. In fact, the description of the products really don't mention how much of a liquid these are other than "Eye Sheen Liquid Eyeshadow" yet the photos all looking like cream products. Here's what the description of the box I ordered read as:

Quote: *The Dramatic Ultimate Upgrade* (+$55)
For leading ladies: nine new nail colors, plus all four Eye Sheens, Shader Brush, Ink Gel Eyeliner, Angled Liner Brush, and bonus gift Love. ($270 value)
Set includes: Rooney, Cameron, Kristen, Judi, Octavia, Greta, Diamond Theory, Glam Roc, Roc Solid, Eye Sheen - Deep Bronze Shimmer, Eye Sheen - Pale Nude Shimmer, Eye Sheen - Warm Fig Shimmer, Eye Sheen - Dusty Taupe Shimmer, Ink Gel Eyeliner, Angled Liner Brush, Shader Brush, and Love
Jules earned: 1200

This is what the Eye Sheen page states:



​ 
As you can see the items are called Julep Eye Sheen on the site, the photos look like a cream and the only thing that says anything about it being a liquid is in the description.

I have to agree, there should have been some kind of seal, I think like an aluminum seal or plastic seal you have to pull off like this product from Miss Jessie. The product is a thin cream and all of their products has a safety seal inside that has to be peeled off.





Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad to see you didn't have the same issues as Zadidoll.. That gives me some hope. Maybe her delivery person was just a little rough with the package





On your arm it looks like how I would expect a "sheen" to look so I'm pleased to see that as well!

I don't think Bill was rough with my package at all but my package does have to travel cross country if it came from New Jersey. I never did get a shipping notification, it just showed up. lol


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 31, 2014)

Seeing the "real-life" photos, I'm very relieved that I picked the all-polish box.  I don't think I'm expert enough at liquid / cream application to make that look like anything other than my 5-year old self playing dress-up, and it's certainly not the texture I've come to expect after seeing product samples from other brands like BB and Tarte.  The stock photos almost look like potted lipglosses - I realize that wouldn't be the actual texture of an eye shadow, but I would expect that sort of viscosity based on the packaging.

I think *biancardi* is spot-on saying they tend to over-value / over-price their 'brand' with their cosmetic items.  The quality of their eyeshadow and lipgloss did not match the pricepoints of what I've come to expect from brands with similar price structures.  The discounted "add-on" and "secret store" prices seem to be more appropriate (vs. their actual list prices and standard Maven discount pricing).


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 31, 2014)

@zadidoll what do you think of the ink gel eyeliner and liner brush?  Those are coming in my box, but who knows when.  Still no shipping email for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

@Lolo22 - tiny! I haven't used it yet but the jar is roughly the size of a quarter. When Urban Decay releases their product at a similar price point it'll be interesting to see if UD's liner will be bigger.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seeing the "real-life" photos, I'm very relieved that I picked the all-polish box.  I don't think I'm expert enough at liquid / cream application to make that look like anything other than my 5-year old self playing dress-up, and it's certainly not the texture I've come to expect after seeing product samples from other brands like BB and Tarte.  The stock photos almost look like potted lipglosses - I realize that wouldn't be the actual texture of an eye shadow, but I would expect that sort of viscosity based on the packaging.

I think *biancardi* is spot-on saying they tend to over-value / over-price their 'brand' with their cosmetic items.  The quality of their eyeshadow and lipgloss did not match the pricepoints of what I've come to expect from brands with similar price structures.  The discounted "add-on" and "secret store" prices seem to be more appropriate (vs. their actual list prices and standard Maven discount pricing).

They overprice their polishes as well. Considering the volume they purchase via their PLM my guess is that they have roughly around a 1500% markup on the polishes which is why they can offer it at $2 or $3 a bottle when on sale. Even at $2 to $3 a bottle they're not really losing any money if they are able to purchase the bottles at under a $1 each.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay, got my Boho Glam just now and had to take a few mins from work to post (hence calculator and calendar




)!  I added on Roc Solid, Greta and Octavia and I'm SO happy I did!  And I'm also so in love with LOVE!  Based on the pictures I was kinda ehhh since it looked like it was really gold/beige toned - but in person I see a pink to it and I'm hooked.  Can't wait to try it!  As for the eye gel, I have no experience with any eyeshadow gels/creams whatsoever, do I am really curious about it and exctied to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Oh yea - and I also like the BOGO coupon code, call me selfish but I'll be getting 2 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my Boho Glam yesterday and already put on Cameron which is so gorgeous. And Rooney does look nicer than I thought .. I'm thinking of pairing it with Love maybe. Anyways, I'm very happy this month.

My (pale nude) eye sheen also stuck to the top upon receiving it, but overnight it settled down nicely and looks almost like Julep's pictures now. It's just not a good idea to open them right after shipping/being tossed around. And the consistency is just like I expected .. a sheer creme. I tried it and found it a bit too sticky for my taste as a complete eye shadow .. so I'm glad I chose the light color which works wonderfully as a highlight.

And Greta looks amazing .. I wish I had added it as an addon !!!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> Yay, got my Boho Glam just now and had to take a few mins from work to post (hence calculator and calendar  )!Â  I added on Roc Solid, Greta and Octavia and I'm SO happy I did!Â  And I'm also so in love with LOVE!Â  Based on the pictures I was kinda ehhh since it looked like it was really gold/beige toned - but in person I see a pink to it and I'm hooked.Â  Can't wait to try it!Â  As for the eye gel, I have no experience with any eyeshadow gels/creams whatsoever, do I am really curious about it and exctied to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh yea - and I also like the BOGO coupon code, call me selfish but I'll be getting 2 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> That is why I thought they could be used as an eyeliner because the pics looked like it was a firm texture - like starlooks eye pots.... the fig is a very mousse like texture, which is why I cannot use it as an eyeliner [/quote Love has tiny red flecks in it and is so pretty on! Judi is my new HG burgundy-wine for sure. Octavia is a true royal purple and will be fun for spring and summer. Greta is more sheer and lighter than I expected, more rose, but I like it. Cameron is fabulous-I love the stardust finish. It's not like a glitter coat but more like a sea salt finish. Rooney is a great brown/beige. I see me wearing it a lot. And I am so glad I chose the warm fig shadow. It is very creamy, not like the solid pictured, and small. But as I said, a little really does go a long way thanks to the consistency.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 31, 2014)

I just got my box today.  I went with Bombshell (Judi and Kristen) and added Roc Solid.  I don't have any similar colors to these in my collection so I am very happy!  I wanted to add Octavia too but they were sold out when I finalized my selections, so I'll have to get it another time.  Love is very pretty and I think it'll be great over a red or pink cream polish.

Does anyone know if the Stardust finishes are anything like the Zoya Pixiedust finishes?  I am thinking of getting Glam Roc eventually, but I just bought 5 Zoya Pixiedusts so didn't want to get so many of a similar finish at once.  If anyone got it and would post a swatch pic that would be great!

I have the Eye Sheen on right now (dusty taupe) and I'm not sure I like it.  It feels really sticky on my lids - I can tell I have something on, whereas with regular eyeshadow I can't.  Not sure how much I'll use it.  Mine was runny and all over the top of the lid too.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't know if you ladies want to try this, but I used

a primer

then a light colored based powder shadow

then put the "liquid" sheen on

no creasing, no stickiness or anything like that.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

All retailers overvalue their products. I guess I just expect it. But Julep polishes are still a much better value than say OPI in terms of what you get for your dollar IMO. I'm snagging another Love for my friend who is visiting over valentines on her mid deployment leave. She can enjoy a little pretty for a few weeks at least. I'm going to get her a nice neutral also that she can wear when she's back in uniform. From my own deployment experiences, I know it's the little things that keep your spirits up when you're stuck in uniform 24/7.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> I just got my box today. Â I went with Bombshell (Judi and Kristen) and added Roc Solid. Â I don't have any similar colors to these in my collection so I am very happy! Â I wanted to add Octavia too but they were sold out when I finalized my selections, so I'll have to get it another time. Â Love is very pretty and I think it'll be great over a red or pink cream polish. Does anyone know if the Stardust finishes are anything like the Zoya Pixiedust finishes? Â I am thinking of getting Glam Roc eventually, but I just bought 5Â Zoya Pixiedusts so didn't want to get so many of a similar finish at once. Â If anyone gotÂ it and would post a swatch pic that would be great! I have the Eye Sheen on right now (dusty taupe) and I'm not sure I like it. Â It feels really sticky on my lids - I can tell I have something on, whereas with regular eyeshadow I can't. Â Not sure how much I'll use it. Â Mine wasÂ runny and all over the top of the lid too.


 I have a pic of it I'm trying to upload now but I don't think I'm allowed to do that yet. I'm like a little kid at christmas when my new polishes get here. I swatch each one of a different nail. No big deal, unless you forget you have rainbow Brite nails and go to work like that. In a law firm. Definitely got some comments on that.


----------



## disconik (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

​ What the Eye Sheens look like in Julep's picture....​  ​ And what mine look like:​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​ Pale Nude Shimmer and Deep Bronze Shimmer leaked all over the threads and got everywhere, Dusty Taupe and Warm Fig are a bit better. I was expecting these to be more on the thick creamy side based on Julep's photo not a liquidy mess! I've emailed them the raw photos, these have been reduced in size by 75%.


Wow.  I have a feeling these are going to end up being a customer service nightmare for Julep.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if you ladies want to try this, but I used

a primer

then a light colored based powder shadow

then put the "liquid" sheen on

no creasing, no stickiness or anything like that.
Hmmm, maybe we have different body chemistry.  I did the same thing - UD Primer, UD light eyeshadow, and then the liquid sheen.  I've had it on for about 20 minutes and it still feels sticky and heavy!  I want to wash it off and try applying it as a base with a similar colored eyeshadow over it and see if that helps.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a pic of it I'm trying to upload now but I don't think I'm allowed to do that yet. I'm like a little kid at christmas when my new polishes get here. I swatch each one of a different nail. No big deal, unless you forget you have rainbow Brite nails and go to work like that. In a law firm. Definitely got some comments on that.
Thank you!  I am the same way.  This might sound weird but I actually bought one of those sets of 100+ fake toe nails and I swatch my polishes on those as soon as I get them.  It works really well and they were cheap to buy.  Then when I can't decide what polish to wear I can hold the fake nail up to my hand to see how it would look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, maybe we have different body chemistry.  I did the same thing - UD Primer, UD light eyeshadow, and then the liquid sheen.  I've had it on for about 20 minutes and it still feels sticky and heavy!  I want to wash it off and try applying it as a base with a similar colored eyeshadow over it and see if that helps.
I used UD primer, but my base was an organic mineral (loose) eyeshadow


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All retailers overvalue their products. I guess I just expect it. *But Julep polishes are still a much better value than say OPI in terms of what you get for your dollar IMO.* I'm snagging another Love for my friend who is visiting over valentines on her mid deployment leave. She can enjoy a little pretty for a few weeks at least. I'm going to get her a nice neutral also that she can wear when she's back in uniform. From my own deployment experiences, I know it's the little things that keep your spirits up when you're stuck in uniform 24/7.

I'm not sure I'm following. You get almost twice as much polish in a bottle of OPI (15mL vs Julep's 8 mL), for less money ($8 - 9 vs $11 - 14). How is Julep a better value?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> I'm not sure I'm following. You get almost twice as much polish in a bottle of OPIÂ (15mL vs Julep's 8 mL),Â for less money ($8 - 9 vs $11 - 14). How is Julep a better value?


 I used the term value instead of price since to me it's not a dollar for dollar comparison. It also Depends where you're buying, since I can snag Julep polish for as low as 2.50 but the cheapest OPI I've ever bought was at least $5. Average OPI price where I am is $10-12/bottle, before our craptastic almost 10% sales tax. Sales on new colors for OPI are also rare within the same season, and they're not 5-free where Julep often puts newer shades on sale quickly and they are 5-free. To some that is a deal breaker/big draw for Julep over OPI. Less Julep covers more than the same amount of most OPI shades I use, so the volume/dollar correlation isn't relevant to me. And to me, again my opinion, the quality is very different. I find Julep a lot easier to apply than my OPIs and it requires fewer coats. I was an exclusive OPI girl until I found Julep but I'm a convert now, lol. I mean, I could go buy cheap store brand quality for $1 or less, but that doesn't make it a good total value, not restricting the word value to the monetary definition only. My point is, it's not a dollar-size correlation only that equals value for me.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I used the term value instead of price since to me it's not a dollar for dollar comparison. It also Depends where you're buying, since I can snag Julep polish for as low as 2.50 but the cheapest OPI I've ever bought was at least $5. Average OPI price where I am is $10-12/bottle, before our craptastic almost 10% sales tax. Sales on new colors for OPI are also rare within the same season, and they're not 5-free where Julep often puts newer shades on sale quickly and they are 5-free. To some that is a deal breaker/big draw for Julep over OPI. Less Julep covers more than the same amount of most OPI shades I use, so the volume/dollar correlation isn't relevant to me. And to me, again my opinion, the quality is very different. I find Julep a lot easier to apply than my OPIs and it requires fewer coats. I was an exclusive OPI girl until I found Julep but I'm a convert now, lol. I mean, I could go buy cheap store brand quality for $1 or less, but that doesn't make it a good total value, not restricting the word value to the monetary definition only. My point is, it's not a dollar-size correlation only that equals value for me.


 10dollarmall.com has OPI on sale for 4.99 right now. Also, if you leave items in your cat for a few hours they will send you a code for 10% off your purchase.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All retailers overvalue their products. I guess I just expect it. *But Julep polishes are still a much better value than say OPI in terms of what you get for your dollar IMO.* I'm snagging another Love for my friend who is visiting over valentines on her mid deployment leave. She can enjoy a little pretty for a few weeks at least. I'm going to get her a nice neutral also that she can wear when she's back in uniform. From my own deployment experiences, I know it's the little things that keep your spirits up when you're stuck in uniform 24/7.

I'm not sure I'm following. You get almost twice as much polish in a bottle of OPI (15mL vs Julep's 8 mL), for less money ($8 - 9 vs $11 - 14). How is Julep a better value? 


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used the term value instead of price since to me it's not a dollar for dollar comparison. It also Depends where you're buying, since I can snag Julep polish for as low as 2.50 but the cheapest OPI I've ever bought was at least $5. Average OPI price where I am is $10-12/bottle, before our craptastic almost 10% sales tax. Sales on new colors for OPI are also rare within the same season, and they're not 5-free where Julep often puts newer shades on sale quickly and they are 5-free. To some that is a deal breaker/big draw for Julep over OPI. Less Julep covers more than the same amount of most OPI shades I use, so the volume/dollar correlation isn't relevant to me. And to me, again my opinion, the quality is very different. I find Julep a lot easier to apply than my OPIs and it requires fewer coats. I was an exclusive OPI girl until I found Julep but I'm a convert now, lol. I mean, I could go buy cheap store brand quality for $1 or less, but that doesn't make it a good total value, not restricting the word value to the monetary definition only. My point is, it's not a dollar-size correlation only that equals value for me.

OPI is still the better deal. OPI's average retail is $8 while pro price is $4.50 per bottle. Size: 0.50 oz. Julep's average retail is $14 while Maven's price typically is $11.20. Size: 0.24 oz which is less than 1/2 that of OPI. What you pay and tax is irrelevant since the only true way to base it on value is by comparing the average retail to each other and OPI beats Julep price per ounce - retail.

Did you know there are only three nail polish manufacturers _in_ the US? Most companies use one of these three manufacturers to produce their lines including Julep and OPI. While I know who makes Julep I'm not 100% sure which of the manufacturers makes OPI though I suspect it's one of the other two nail polish manufacturers in the US.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> OPI is still the better deal. OPI's average retail is $8 while pro price is $4.50 per bottle. Size: 0.50 oz. Julep's average retail is $14 while Maven's price typically is $11.20. Size: 0.24 oz which is less than 1/2 that of OPI. What you pay and tax is irrelevant since the only true way to base it on value is by comparing the average retail to each other and OPI beats Julep price per ounce - retail. Did you know there are only three nail polish manufacturers _in_ the US? Most companies use one of these three manufacturers to produce their lines including Julep and OPI. While I know who makes Julep I'm not 100% sure which of the manufacturers makes OPI though I suspect it's one of the other two nail polish manufacturers in the US.


 Wow, It's just my opinion on something's value to me and just to me. I've tried explaining what value means to me with no luck here. I won't use that term again I guess. I prefer one to the other. I never said I was doing a price by volume comparison of two specific brands' retail price. It was which is the better overall value to me. Julep is the better deal based on all aspects I'm looking for in a polish. But I do disagree that the bottom line price where I buy and the tax I pay on it is irrelevant. The total price for a buyer includes all of those things. The higher the base price in a given area, the greater the tax amount. If it costs less elsewhere, great. In terms of straight dollars, it's very relevant to me at the checkout stand how much I literally have to pay. If that is more than what I'd be paying online to buy Julep, then that matters in my overall decision making. Again, I didn't say anything about straight price per volume. I tried to be careful to NOT say that because that's not the extent of how I determine value. Not for others necessarily but for myself. In all honesty It matters little to me what someone else is paying when I'm deciding what is a better value for me. If I have to use three times as much of brand A, the fact A costs less per ounce is moot in my overall decision calculus. Didn't mean to give a impression I was making a literal dollar and cents review of A versus B or offend OPI lovers.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 31, 2014)

Both of my boxes arrived today! Even though one was estimated to get here on Monday. I'm glad I got it early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I got the warm fig eyeshadow and I really like it. I applied some to the back of my hand as a test and was able to achieve a nice deep color with a hint of sparkle. My pot was a mixture somewhere between Flowerfish's and Zadidoll's... It wasn't filled to the brim and smooth, but it wasn't a mess either thank heavens. It also dried quickly and wasn't sticky on my skin. That may be different when applied to my lids though?
 
Even though I was warned that these eyeshadows were small, I was still somehow shocked at the size. They are VERY small! But I think it's still a decent amount of shadow in it's cute little pot.
 
I also got the black liner, and the size is the same. The texture seems much more creamy, like what I imagined the eyeshadows were going to be at first. I am looking forward to using my new eye makeup! The only polish I received this month was Love and it's very pretty with the flecks of pink/red!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, It's just my opinion on something's value to me and just to me. I've tried explaining what value means to me with no luck here. I won't use that term again I guess. I prefer one to the other. I never said I was doing a price by volume comparison of two specific brands' retail price. It was which is the better overall value to me. Julep is the better deal based on all aspects I'm looking for in a polish. But I do disagree that the bottom line price where I buy and the tax I pay on it is irrelevant. The total price for a buyer includes all of those things. The higher the base price in a given area, the greater the tax amount. If it costs less elsewhere, great. In terms of straight dollars, it's very relevant to me at the checkout stand how much I literally have to pay. If that is more than what I'd be paying online to buy Julep, then that matters in my overall decision making. Again, I didn't say anything about straight price per volume. I tried to be careful to NOT say that because that's not the extent of how I determine value. Not for others necessarily but for myself. In all honesty It matters little to me what someone else is paying when I'm deciding what is a better value for me. If I have to use three times as much of brand A, the fact A costs less per ounce is moot in my overall decision calculus. Didn't mean to give a impression I was making a literal dollar and cents review of A versus B or offend OPI lovers.
I understood what you meant.  It isn't just the price tag, it is a variety of issues that makes Julep a better product for you than OPI.  Value isn't always about money.

I purchase organic and locally grown food - it is a value to me because of what causes I support.  It is more expensive money-wise, but in the long run, a better value for me.


----------



## Lily V (Jan 31, 2014)

@Vikki120306

whoa, your Greta looks totally diff from the Julep pic (I like the shade of your pic much more, it looks much darker &amp; burgundy-leaning)- if you can post a swatch sometime, that would be great!  I'm def going to use the BOGO coupon code on myself too! Ha!  I wonder if it can be used on the birthstone polishes.. I'd get Feb's &amp; Greta possibly... Octavia looks nice too..  And I agree, Love looks way prettier in real life than online (I find that happens w/ a lot of Julep's pics- they need to learn to photograph better, I find myself hesitating on a lot of polishes and not getting them and then I see blogger's pictures of them, and then I love them. If they'd just photograph it accurately in the first place, I'd prbly buy more!)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, got my Boho Glam just now and had to take a few mins from work to post (hence calculator and calendar



)!  I added on Roc Solid, Greta and Octavia and I'm SO happy I did!  And I'm also so in love with LOVE!  Based on the pictures I was kinda ehhh since it looked like it was really gold/beige toned - but in person I see a pink to it and I'm hooked.  Can't wait to try it!  As for the eye gel, I have no experience with any eyeshadow gels/creams whatsoever, do I am really curious about it and exctied to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Oh yea - and I also like the BOGO coupon code, call me selfish but I'll be getting 2 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine arrived today too! My normal Bombshell plus Cameron, Glam Roc, and dusty taupe sheen.  My sheens are like yours too (a mixture somewhere between Flowerfish's and Zadidoll's). I'll let them sit upright for awhile before I test them out. Beautiful colors at least though. They are super tiny- but really cute. Glad I used jules for them tho.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Both of my boxes arrived today! Even though one was estimated to get here on Monday. I'm glad I got it early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I got the warm fig eyeshadow and I really like it. I applied some to the back of my hand as a test and was able to achieve a nice deep color with a hint of sparkle. My pot was a mixture somewhere between Flowerfish's and Zadidoll's... It wasn't filled to the brim and smooth, but it wasn't a mess either thank heavens. It also dried quickly and wasn't sticky on my skin. That may be different when applied to my lids though?
 
Even though I was warned that these eyeshadows were small, I was still somehow shocked at the size. They are VERY small! But I think it's still a decent amount of shadow in it's cute little pot.
 
I also got the black liner, and the size is the same. The texture seems much more creamy, like what I imagined the eyeshadows were going to be at first. I am looking forward to using my new eye makeup! The only polish I received this month was Love and it's very pretty with the flecks of pink/red!


----------



## acostakk (Jan 31, 2014)

From the swatches I was guessing Love to be a fairly close dupe of Sinful Colors Guilded. While Guilded is a tad heavier on the pink, they are close enough to make me extremely happy! I've been trying to find Guilded for my mom for forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Heard back from Julep. They're replacing the two that leaked all over the threads. Here's the reply:

Quote: Thank you for reaching out to us and we apologize for any frustration you have experience with your February Maven Box. These are a water based liquid eyeshadows, we made sure to include that in the product description. I have created a replacement order for the Deep Bronze Shimmer and Pale Nude Shimmer, we're so sorry to see that they leaked. Once we have this inventory available at our Seattle fulfillment center these will be sent to you with expedited shipping. Feel free to reach out to us if you have any additional questions or concerns. Thank 

Despite that they did use the word "liquid" once in the description the fact remains the photos they use on their site is not the same as what the product truly is. The photos on Julep are misleading.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, got my Boho Glam just now and had to take a few mins from work to post (hence calculator and calendar




)!  I added on Roc Solid, Greta and Octavia and I'm SO happy I did!  And I'm also so in love with LOVE!  Based on the pictures I was kinda ehhh since it looked like it was really gold/beige toned - but in person I see a pink to it and I'm hooked.  Can't wait to try it!  As for the eye gel, I have no experience with any eyeshadow gels/creams whatsoever, do I am really curious about it and exctied to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Oh yea - and I also like the BOGO coupon code, call me selfish but I'll be getting 2 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
Was there a coupon code in your box? I didn't have one in mine.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 31, 2014)

I got the BOGO coupon as well. So glad I went for the IG box this month...I am IN LOVE with all of the colors!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I got the BOGO coupon as well. So glad I went for the IG box this month...I am IN LOVE with all of the colors!


 same here, I got it girl and added Cameron...love them all! Seeing the photos so far I'm glad I didn't go for the eye Sheens. I don't use the cream shadow i have and would probably never use the liquid stuff


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was there a coupon code in your box? I didn't have one in mine.
The code was on the pink card w/a red heart.  2-for-1 polish with code BEMINE

Small lettering underneath says:  Promotional code valid through March 1, 2014 on full priced nail color. One per customer.

On another note:  I emailed Julep about my 3 Maven boxes taken and not getting a free polish code.  They responded that I should get one by the end of next week.  I hope I do!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't figure out how these eye sheens (what a gross name!) are supposed to do when applied. When I apply them, they seem to stay wet for a long time and don't dry quickly, which means they stick to my lids in the crease. So I have uneven application after opening my eyes. It feels really gross to have wet shadows for about five minutes, which is how long I timed drying. Applied a light layer too, not heavy. Anyone else have this or is it just my skin chemistry?

I love the eye sheens! They set wonderfully on me in 5-10 secs and last all day. Plus you only need the tiniest dab to get high impact color so I know these will last for quite a while. Even if I rub across the shadows with my fingers they do not budge. They are so pretty I wish julep would make more colors. How strange they didn't set on you. Maybe you should try and even lighter layer, let it set, and then build it up if you need more.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, It's just my opinion on something's value to me and just to me. I've tried explaining what value means to me with no luck here. I won't use that term again I guess. I prefer one to the other. I never said I was doing a price by volume comparison of two specific brands' retail price. It was which is the better overall value to me. Julep is the better deal based on all aspects I'm looking for in a polish. But I do disagree that the bottom line price where I buy and the tax I pay on it is irrelevant. The total price for a buyer includes all of those things. The higher the base price in a given area, the greater the tax amount. If it costs less elsewhere, great. In terms of straight dollars, it's very relevant to me at the checkout stand how much I literally have to pay. If that is more than what I'd be paying online to buy Julep, then that matters in my overall decision making. Again, I didn't say anything about straight price per volume. I tried to be careful to NOT say that because that's not the extent of how I determine value. Not for others necessarily but for myself. In all honesty It matters little to me what someone else is paying when I'm deciding what is a better value for me. If I have to use three times as much of brand A, the fact A costs less per ounce is moot in my overall decision calculus. Didn't mean to give a impression I was making a literal dollar and cents review of A versus B or offend OPI lovers.

I completely understand what you meant by value. It's very similar to how I feel in regard to the value of certain department store vs drugstore makeup. They have totally different prices but also different pros and cons so you have to weigh out which suit your particular needs. The one you chose would clearly have the better value as far as you're concerned.


----------



## redjill (Jan 31, 2014)

The eye sheens look a lot like this limited edition Revlon liquid eyeshadow I bought on clearance back in the 90's, when I was in high school. It was this bold copper color and came in a little pot. I hardly ever used it because it leaked all over the top, and when I put it on I looked like a metallic drag queen. Of course, I didn't have a very light hand back then. Here's hoping the Julep is much, much better. :/


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI is still the better deal. OPI's average retail is $8 while pro price is $4.50 per bottle. Size: 0.50 oz. Julep's average retail is $14 while Maven's price typically is $11.20. Size: 0.24 oz which is less than 1/2 that of OPI. What you pay and tax is irrelevant since the only true way to base it on value is by comparing the average retail to each other and OPI beats Julep price per ounce - retail.

Did you know there are only three nail polish manufacturers _in_ the US? Most companies use one of these three manufacturers to produce their lines including Julep and OPI. While I know who makes Julep I'm not 100% sure which of the manufacturers makes OPI though I suspect it's one of the other two nail polish manufacturers in the US.
 

Wow, It's just my opinion on something's value to me and just to me. I've tried explaining what value means to me with no luck here. I won't use that term again I guess. I prefer one to the other. I never said I was doing a price by volume comparison of two specific brands' retail price. It was which is the better overall value to me. Julep is the better deal based on all aspects I'm looking for in a polish. But I do disagree that the bottom line price where I buy and the tax I pay on it is irrelevant. The total price for a buyer includes all of those things. The higher the base price in a given area, the greater the tax amount. If it costs less elsewhere, great. In terms of straight dollars, it's very relevant to me at the checkout stand how much I literally have to pay. If that is more than what I'd be paying online to buy Julep, then that matters in my overall decision making. Again, I didn't say anything about straight price per volume. I tried to be careful to NOT say that because that's not the extent of how I determine value. Not for others necessarily but for myself. In all honesty It matters little to me what someone else is paying when I'm deciding what is a better value for me. If I have to use three times as much of brand A, the fact A costs less per ounce is moot in my overall decision calculus. Didn't mean to give a impression I was making a literal dollar and cents review of A versus B or offend OPI lovers. 
So how would you feel if both Julep and OPI were made by the same manufacturer? I'm not saying they are but what if they were? 

I wonder if China Glaze, Sinful Colors and a few others use the same manufacturer because there are many 100% identical dupes - example, China Glaze has a white polish that's 100% identical to Sinful Colors (or was it OPI?) Considering there are only three polish manufacturers in the US it has to make you wonder how many companies share the same PLM and sell the same product under their own labels at different prices. It has to make you wonder about those dupes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Feb 1, 2014)

Just because it is the same manufacturer doesn't mean it is the same formula / ingredients. Can anyone verify same manufacturer = same product? Because that is what it sounds like people are suggesting by saying there are only X amount of manufacturers to produce N amount of products. Don't mean to single anyone out, I have seen this discussion come up in the mineral makeup boards an was wondering how they substantiate their implications too.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2014)

Each product does have it's own ingredients but let's use China Glaze's Lorilei's Tiara and Sinful Color's polish (can't recall the name). Those were 100% identical right down to wear but the difference was price and name on the bottle. I do know that formulations differ between metallics, cremes, glitters, etc but if two companies sell the exact same color in the exact same formulation it's most likely than not it's the exact same product poured into different bottles. I very much doubt that Julep's polish formulas are proprietary to Julep and any other company that works with the same PLM can use the same formula. There might be some minor tweaking here and there but overall if another company wanted to use Julep's bottles, caps and even polish colors they could unless Julep owned the exclusive rights to it. This is why I'll probably never compare one brand to another and say brand A is better than brand B if there is the chance both brands are made by the same company.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2014)

BTW - those PliÃ© wands are proprietary to Julep as Julep trademarked it.

http://www.trademarkia.com/pli-wand-86148238.html

http://www.trademarkia.com/pli-wand-86148240.html


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 1, 2014)

Secret shop is open! Rosa looks pretty but not as *wow* as Betty. I will still end up buying it lol! Remembered I have that free polish code too, Woohoo!


----------



## redjill (Feb 1, 2014)

> Secret shop is open! Rosa looks pretty but not as *wow* as Betty. I will still end up buying it lol! Remembered I have that free polish code too, Woohoo!


 Yeah, I'll buy it eventually, but I might hold off till I can use the code in the maven box that I'm supposed to get today. I'm a February baby (28th), and I'm kind of disappointed in the February gemstone polish. I prefer a deeper, more classic purple amethyst, rather than this pale Rose de France (sp.) color that shows up in less expensive amethyst jewelry. I'm eyeing the She Has It set more, because I have neither of those colors. : P


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Each product does have it's own ingredients but let's use China Glaze's Lorilei's Tiara and Sinful Color's polish (can't recall the name). Those were 100% identical right down to wear but the difference was price and name on the bottle. I do know that formulations differ between metallics, cremes, glitters, etc but if two companies sell the exact same color in the exact same formulation it's most likely than not it's the exact same product poured into different bottles. I very much doubt that Julep's polish formulas are proprietary to Julep and any other company that works with the same PLM can use the same formula. There might be some minor tweaking here and there but overall if another company wanted to use Julep's bottles, caps and even polish colors they could unless Julep owned the exclusive rights to it. This is why I'll probably never compare one brand to another and say brand A is better than brand B if there is the chance both brands are made by the same company.

Do you think this is similar to clothing brands or soda brands as well? I'm just wondering b/c I kind of relate what you are saying to Gap Inc. Most people know that Gap Inc. owns Old Navy, The Gap, and Banana Republic. Of course with clothing, formulas don't come into play, but the three "different" brands sell their clothes at different price points. Some of the items vary greatly in material and embellishments, so that makes sense... But a basic t-shirt at Old Navy could be nearly identical to a t-shirt at BR, but BR is charging 3x the price. I wonder if they are somehow made different in order to justify the price difference, or if it's sort of what you are saying about the polish brands in that they all are basically the same and just use a name to change the price point? I'm just wondering.

I see what your point is here. I also fully understood what Fashion Diva was saying. We all determine value in different ways, yours is more based on hard facts it seems and hers is based on experience. We all form a preference to things naturally without even thinking about it so how can you say you would never compare two brands? I've never sat down and compared Pepsi to Coke but I know which one I like better. You know what I mean? I guess there is a big difference in saying "Brand A is better than Brand B" vs "I prefer Brand A to Brand B".


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a question for mavens who've been around a few months: I kept seeing people mention birthstone polishes, but when I searched for them on the site I couldn't find anything. Now I see February in the secret shop and found Betty (for January) so I'm wondering does each birthstone polish only come out during that current month? And are they available throughout the year?

Also, are there any rules regarding giving out a coupon on the thread? I have a one-time use coupon that I don't need.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 1, 2014)

> I have a question for mavens who've been around a few months: I kept seeing people mention birthstone polishes, but when I searched for them on the site I couldn't find anything. Now I see February in the secret shop and found Betty (for January) so I'm wondering doesÂ each birthstone polish only come out during that current month? And are they available throughout the year? Also, are there any rules regarding giving out a coupon on the thread? I have a one-time use coupon thatÂ I don't need.


 The birthstone polishes are new. There have only been two released so far. Julep does a Christmas collection with 12 polishes in it. I would bet that the birthstone collection will be it this year.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 1, 2014)

> I have a question for mavens who've been around a few months: I kept seeing people mention birthstone polishes, but when I searched for them on the site I couldn't find anything. Now I see February in the secret shop and found Betty (for January) so I'm wondering doesÂ each birthstone polish only come out during that current month? And are they available throughout the year? Also, are there any rules regarding giving out a coupon on the thread? I have a one-time use coupon thatÂ I don't need.


 The birthstones are new! So far those are the only 2 out


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 1, 2014)

@Lily V I'll swatch for you as soon as I get the chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And yea, the coupon code works for the Feb's Rosa - just bought it now with another color I picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The birthstone polishes are new. There have only been two released so far. Julep does a Christmas collection with 12 polishes in it. I would bet that the birthstone collection will be it this year.


Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The birthstones are new! So far those are the only 2 out

Gotcha! Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm dying to see what color comes out for my bday (June)! Guess I have a while to wait haha.

Anyone got a response about the coupon thing?? I would love to let someone use it. I know there are rules about trading in the threads so I want to make sure giving out a coupon that can only be used once by one person would be ok.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 1, 2014)

really nothing exciting to me in the secret store this month....what happened to awesome secret store prices....$20 for a lip gloss, no thanks..


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  really nothing exciting to me in the secret store this month....what happened to awesome secret store prices....$20 for a lip gloss, no thanks..
I'm right there with you.  The SS is awful this month.  Not too excited about the Feb. birthstone color either.  I have a lot of sparkly purple nail polishes already, so it just doesn't seem all that special.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

The code in the boxes isn't unique. It's BEMINE and it'll give you $11.20 off, so you can either get one regular polish free or a few cheap ones free. 

I ordered Betty &amp; Rosa on one account and Joelle &amp; Shoshanna on the other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone got a response about the coupon thing?? I would love to let someone use it. I know there are rules about trading in the threads so I want to make sure giving out a coupon that can only be used once by one person would be ok.

I'm fairly certain that's fine as long as it's nothing you get any credit/bonus for.  It's done all the time (Sephora had a promotion that I think we started a whole thread for just to give out freebie codes), and I don't recall a mod ever saying it's not okay.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 1, 2014)

Just a heads up to anyone still waiting on your February box (like me), I was able to use the coupon code this morning on my purchase. I bought a couple of items from the Secret Store as well as a few regularly-priced items. Someone posted earlier in the thread that the code is BEMINE for a buy one get one free nail color.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm fairly certain that's fine as long as it's nothing you get any credit/bonus for.  It's done all the time (Sephora had a promotion that I think we started a whole thread for just to give out freebie codes), and I don't recall a mod ever saying it's not okay.

Ok great, thank you!!

In that case, if anyone is interested in this 50% off coupon I have (it excludes Maven Exclusives and Savvy Deals) then quote me here and I'll PM it to you. It's only a one-time use code, so whoever responds first gets it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The code in the boxes isn't unique. It's BEMINE and it'll give you $11.20 off, so you can either get one regular polish free or a few cheap ones free.

I ordered Betty &amp; Rosa on one account and Joelle &amp; Shoshanna on the other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't able to use it on the sale priced polishes. I was trying to order Celia, Zora, and Pippa and it said the code was invalid. Pippa is only $3.99, when I removed that from my cart it accepted the code.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wasn't able to use it on the sale priced polishes. I was trying to order Celia, Zora, and Pippa and it said the code was invalid. Pippa is only $3.99, when I removed that from my cart it accepted the code.
Huh. Scratch that then! I just saw several people on the Facebook swap group say they were able to, but maybe they fixed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Huh. Scratch that then! I just saw several people on the Facebook swap group say they were able to, but maybe they fixed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bummer!! Haha I wish I would've tried sooner, then.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Did anyone else get the Bare Face cleansing oil and Konjac cleansing sponge? I used them both last night and again this morning and wow, I love it! I just added a couple more sponges to my order online.

I also tried out my warm fig shadow and liquid eyeliner this morning! I am really happy with both of them. The eyeliner will last for quite some time and that brush that came with it is perfect. I wish the eyeshadow was bigger, or priced better, b/c I can't see myself buying it again when it runs out and I do like it. I didn't apply any other shadow, just the warm fig and it's nice and natural looking. It could be layered up with other colors for a really dramatic look. I didn't have any issues with it drying and so far it has yet to build up in my crease.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 1, 2014)

> Ok great, thank you!! In that case, if anyone is interested in this 50% off coupon I have (it excludes Maven Exclusives and Savvy Deals) then quote me here and I'll PM it to you. It's only a one-time use code, so whoever responds first gets it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If it's available I'd love it!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If it's available I'd love it!

It's yours! PM'ing you now

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 1, 2014)

> I wasn't able to use it on the sale priced polishes. I was trying to order Celia, Zora, and Pippa and it said the code was invalid. Pippa is only $3.99, when I removed that from my cart it accepted the code.


 I just used it, but your order has to be at least the full price of two Maven polishes. I was able to get eight $2.99 polishes for $12 and change.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 1, 2014)

> Did anyone else get the Bare Face cleansing oil and Konjac cleansing sponge? I used them both last night and again this morning and wow,Â I love it! I just added a couple more sponges to my order online. I also tried out my warm fig shadow and liquid eyeliner this morning! I am really happy with both of them. The eyeliner will last for quite some time and that brush that came with it is perfect.Â I wish the eyeshadow was bigger, or priced better, b/c I can't see myself buying it again when it runs out and I do like it. I didn't apply any other shadow, just the warm fig and it's nice and natural looking. It could be layered up with other colors for a really dramatic look. I didn't have any issues with it drying and so far it has yet to build up in my crease.


 I love the cleansing oil and cannot wait for my box to get here with the sponge--it was such a great deal this month!


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 1, 2014)

> In that case, if anyone is interested in this 50% off coupon I have (it excludes Maven Exclusives and Savvy Deals) then quote me here and I'll PM it to you. It's only a one-time use code, so whoever responds first gets it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know I'm too late, but just wondering how you came about this code? I'd like to get my paws on one of those babies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I just used it, but your order has to be at least the full price of two Maven polishes. I was able to get eight $2.99 polishes for $12 and change. 
Ohh okay! That makes sense. I'll try adding another cheap polish and see if that works for me. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know I'm too late, but just wondering how you came about this code? I'd like to get my paws on one of those babies






It was one of the coupons you get in your welcome box! I got two.


----------



## redjill (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, so the Rosa is described as having holographic glitter. That makes it more interesting than just that pale purple/silver. I'm thinking with my BOGO coupon I'll get Rosa and Jet. Believe it or not, I don't have a true black non-crackle polish.


----------



## redjill (Feb 1, 2014)

Aand... Looks like I won't get my maven box for another week. It said it was shipping from Seattle, and now it's stuck in New Jersey?? I live in California! And this is with USPS; my other order shipped DHL and I got it much faster. I don't even know anymore...


----------



## theexxception (Feb 1, 2014)

Got my box last night. Kristen, Judi, love and diamond theory. Swatched them on the stickers. Kristen looks gorgeous very opaque and shimmery yet dark. I. Did not like Judi the color was Bette but more purple and I feel like I already have a lot of colors like that. It was really runny as well I'll have to see if I can thicken it up a little. Diamond theory looks really nice in 2 coats looking forward to trying a mani with it. And love isn't what I expected but the formula is great and by itself 2 coats is nice and over something one coat would be fine I think. The eyeshadow seems very good with color payoff with a light swipe haven't tried it on the eyes yet. Would not purchase these separate.


----------



## shirleyb (Feb 1, 2014)

anyone able to post the direct link to rosa?  thank you!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone able to post the direct link to rosa?  thank you!

I'm glad you asked for this. I tried to search for Rosa and got no results ?

**Edit: If you just search Rosa you get no results, but it's in the secret shop: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/rosa.html


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box last night. Kristen, Judi, love and diamond theory. Swatched them on the stickers. Kristen looks gorgeous very opaque and shimmery yet dark. I. Did not like Judi the color was Bette but more purple and I feel like I already have a lot of colors like that. It was really runny as well I'll have to see if I can thicken it up a little. Diamond theory looks really nice in 2 coats looking forward to trying a mani with it. And love isn't what I expected but the formula is great and by itself 2 coats is nice and over something one coat would be fine I think. The eyeshadow seems very good with color payoff with a light swipe haven't tried it on the eyes yet. Would not purchase these separate.

I didn't have a sticker to swatch my Love, did you?


----------



## lochnessie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't have a sticker to swatch my Love, did you?
No sticker on my Love, either. Did Betty have a swatch sticker, since it's another gold-capped polish?


----------



## shirleyb (Feb 1, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Classynfun (Feb 1, 2014)

I was just coming in here to complain about USPS shipping. I received my email on Monday that my box has shipped and was expected to arrive Thursday! Thursday came and went, no box. Log in and see tracking says it should arrive Friday. Friday came and went,no box. No tracking date change, but now shows it was in New Jersey at 12:15am Thursday? I live in San Diego! Today... No box, no update. Go to the post office-they can't find an internal update with the tracking number either. Say to wait 5 business days and if it doesn't appear, Then they will do a search for me. WTF? That isn't until next Friday because of the tracking update, 8 days after the original expected arrival date. I can't believe I am sitting here wishing my box was shipped DHL :-(


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Got my box last night. Kristen, Judi, love and diamond theory. Swatched them on the stickers. Kristen looks gorgeous very opaque and shimmery yet dark. I. Did not like Judi the color was Bette but more purple and I feel like I already have a lot of colors like that. It was really runny as well I'll have to see if I can thicken it up a little. Diamond theory looks really nice in 2 coats looking forward to trying a mani with it. And love isn't what I expected but the formula is great and by itself 2 coats is nice and over something one coat would be fine I think.


 Got polish only upgrade today and swatched on my nails. Kristen is my favorite. IMO it's good in one coat and the color is striking. I like Judi, but to me, while it's definitely purple, it reads to the red side of purple. Cameron, Diamond Theory and Gal Roc were one-coaters to me. The finish seems a bit smoother than Pixie Dust. I agree about Love. Would be a nice top coat, but needs 2 on its own. It's interesting that it's almost like a glossy finish Stardust -- the microglitter is so fine that it doesn't really scream GLITTER!! Same with Greta and Kristin. They are surprisingly subtle. The cremes are typical Julep. Nice finish in 2 coats without streaking. I'm hoping to.have some time to swatch on sticks and do a proper mani tomorrow. I think I can actually get away with Kristin at work, even if I have client meetings. Glad I got the polish upgrade and glad it only took 4 days to get here.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 1, 2014)

> I didn't have a sticker to swatch my Love, did you?


 My Love does not have a Swatch Me sticker.


----------



## redjill (Feb 1, 2014)

> I was just coming in here to complain about USPS shipping. I received my email on Monday that my box has shipped and was expected to arrive Thursday! Thursday came and went, no box. Log in and see tracking says it should arrive Friday. Friday came and went,no box. No tracking date change, but now shows it was in New Jersey at 12:15am Thursday? I live in San Diego! Today... No box, no update. Go to the post office-they can't find an internal update with the tracking number either. Say to wait 5 business days and if it doesn't appear, Then they will do a search for me. WTF? That isn't until next Friday because of the tracking update, 8 days after the original expected arrival date. I can't believe I am sitting here wishing my box was shipped DHL :-(


 The same exact thing is happening to me, also. It shipped from Seattle and is now in New Jersey. I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so the Rosa is described as having holographic glitter. That makes it more interesting than just that pale purple/silver. I'm thinking with my BOGO coupon I'll get Rosa and Jet. Believe it or not, I don't have a true black non-crackle polish.
Same exact colors I got and for the same reasons! I need them to stop sending me coupons so I can resist buying more nail polish for at least the month between boxes, geez!


----------



## theexxception (Feb 1, 2014)

> I didn't have a sticker to swatch my Love, did you?


 No I swatched love on my thumb nail.


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The same exact thing is happening to me, also. It shipped from Seattle and is now in New Jersey. I live in Los Angeles.
Mine started out from NJ, I'm in Los Angeles.  First tracking said it'd get here Thursday or Friday last week.  If it came from Seattle, that'd be believable.  Then by Thursday night it said it updated to Feb 1st for estimated delivery.

Nothing has updated beyond depart Belmware, NJ (or however it is spelled, lol) on Jan 30th at night. 

I haven't checked the mail yet today, but I'm betting it isn't in there.  I probably wont see it until Tuesday or Wednesday.  They usually arrive in Bell Gardens before making it to LA, which is another day in itself.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2014)

I hate Julep. lol Just ordered Rosa and Tracy, used the promo code BEMINE and paid under $13 for both. lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi! Can I have a secret store weblink? I didn't order Feb box. Thanks.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi! Can I have a secret store weblink? I didn't order Feb box. Thanks.

http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html

But if you didn't get that month's box it won't be accessible.


----------



## theexxception (Feb 2, 2014)

Tried to get 8 sale polishes and use my code. It worked and took off the money but when I go to checkout it says an error has occurred so maybe that is just a sign. I should be on a no buy for the next two weeks anyway so I guess this is a good thing that it will not work. 

Not sure if this is a glitch in the site or if they did this on purpose for using the code incorrectly.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 2, 2014)

> http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html But if you didn't get that month's box it won't be accessible.


 It sometimes works, lol. I didn't order in January but I was able to order in the secret shop. I think I also was able to order through the "back door" a couple other times as well.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm finally narrowing down my cart to what I *must* have, but decided to start browsing around further just in case! I was thinking to myself that I can't believe they don't have a polish name Rachel, and then wandered into the retired polishes and found it. I'm so sad I'll never get to purchase a polish with my name on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Feb 2, 2014)

> I'm finally narrowing down my cart to what I *must* have, but decided to start browsing around further just in case! I was thinking to myself that I can't believe they don't have a polish name Rachel, and then wandered into the retired polishes and found it. I'm so sad I'll never get to purchase a polish with my name on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Try eBay or the Facebook group Julep Swap. You might find one for purchase or trade!


----------



## redjill (Feb 2, 2014)

> I'm finally narrowing down my cart to what I *must* have, but decided to start browsing around further just in case! I was thinking to myself that I can't believe they don't have a polish name Rachel, and then wandered into the retired polishes and found it. I'm so sad I'll never get to purchase a polish with my name on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They brought it back for a time last November for Black Friday. So it shouldn't be too hard to find out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought mine because my boyfriend's sister is named Rachel. I wish I bought a dupe for her.


----------



## AshY (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my box, I love the colors in bombshell this month.  Love and Kristen are the best.  I like the color of the Fig Shimmer, but it is very small.  As far as the product, I was expecting something with he texture of MAC paint pots.  But the color is pretty.  I do not think I will purchase these at the maven price though, I think its $14+.  I can grab a paint pot with at least triple the product for $20.  It is nice to try though.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 2, 2014)

I am really glad that I decided to switch to It Girl this month and not get the eye shine stuff. It just doesn't really seem like a product that I would use. I did upgrade to get the eyeliner though...kind of nervous to test it out.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really glad that I decided to switch to It Girl this month and not get the eye shine stuff. It just doesn't really seem like a product that I would use. I did upgrade to get the eyeliner though...kind of nervous to test it out.

The eyeliner is great! I tested on the back of my hand first just to get an idea of how it would apply. It's easy to get heavy-handed with it though, so be careful not to get too much on your brush if you just want a light line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try eBay or the Facebook group Julep Swap. You might find one for purchase or trade!

Thanks for the suggestion! I didn't have any luck on eBay but I just requested to join the fb group, so we'll see if I have some luck there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Feb 2, 2014)

> Thanks for the suggestion! I didn't have any luck on eBay but I just requested to join the fb group, so we'll see if I have some luck there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Also do a search on storenvy - a lot of people post their destash items on there.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also do a search on storenvy - a lot of people post their destash items on there.

I had never heard of that site before, but thanks so much b/c I was able to find it!! And it wasn't too outrageous $$ like I thought it might be


----------



## skyflower (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking for advice please! My sister ordered a box that never delivered, though usps shows it as delivered. Julep is telling her to file a claim with the post office first before they can take action, and usps is telling her a claim can't be filed because the package was not insured. She's already wasted a lot of time on this and there doesn't appear to be a resolution, has anybody run into this problem before or can recommend course of action?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking for advice please! My sister ordered a box that never delivered, though usps shows it as delivered. Julep is telling her to file a claim with the post office first before they can take action, and usps is telling her a claim can't be filed because the package was not insured. She's already wasted a lot of time on this and there doesn't appear to be a resolution, has anybody run into this problem before or can recommend course of action?

This might be too obvious but did she go by her local post office to make sure it isn't being held there? This actually happened to me and I got concerned that someone had stolen it off my doorstep, but in fact the post office had it marked as "hold" for some crazy reason and had it there for days.

I wish I had some better advice but sadly I do not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope she gets it worked out! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking for advice please! My sister ordered a box that never delivered, though usps shows it as delivered. Julep is telling her to file a claim with the post office first before they can take action, and usps is telling her a claim can't be filed because the package was not insured. She's already wasted a lot of time on this and there doesn't appear to be a resolution, has anybody run into this problem before or can recommend course of action?

Give it another couple of days. I've had boxes marked as delivered and weren't but showed up a couple of days later. If her box doesn't show up by Tuesday the only thing she can do is let Julep know she's going to dispute the charge with her bank/credit card since she never got it.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate Julep. lol Just ordered Rosa and Tracy, used the promo code BEMINE and paid under $13 for both. lol
Just ordered Amy and Liz with the the BEMINE code and added Monica for $2.99. Total was $14.19. yay!!! I was thinking of getting ROSE and added it to my wish list.


----------



## Grau (Feb 3, 2014)

Would anyone be willing to swatch Greta? My box is going to take awhile and I'm anxious to see it on real hands.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

My box still says it's not supposed to get here until Thursday or Friday, but it's in my city as of last night so I'm HOPING it comes this morning along with some other packages I'm expecting. 

Was there an extra this month, or did I miss it? Are they even still doing that?


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Would anyone be willing to swatch Greta? My box is going to take awhile and I'm anxious to see it on real hands.


 Here's Greta, I used two coats.I haven't used for a mani yet but I have it on swatch sticks. Hope that helps. No Flash



Flash


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone know when the next Mystery box is going to be offered?


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box still says it's not supposed to get here until Thursday or Friday, but it's in my city as of last night so I'm HOPING it comes this morning along with some other packages I'm expecting. 

Was there an extra this month, or did I miss it? Are they even still doing that? 

Mine didn't come with a surprise extra this month, but I do count the Love polish as an extra


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine didn't come with a surprise extra this month, but I do count the Love polish as an extra 




Oh, duh. Completely forgot about that hahaha. Probably the best extra yet!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking for advice please! My sister ordered a box that never delivered, though usps shows it as delivered. Julep is telling her to file a claim with the post office first before they can take action, and usps is telling her a claim can't be filed because the package was not insured. She's already wasted a lot of time on this and there doesn't appear to be a resolution, has anybody run into this problem before or can recommend course of action?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This might be too obvious but did she go by her local post office to make sure it isn't being held there? This actually happened to me and I got concerned that someone had stolen it off my doorstep, but in fact the post office had it marked as "hold" for some crazy reason and had it there for days.

I wish I had some better advice but sadly I do not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope she gets it worked out! Let us know how it works out.
I've had some similar things happen with my mail/post office. If it's possible for you, definitely stop by in person.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking for advice please! My sister ordered a box that never delivered, though usps shows it as delivered. Julep is telling her to file a claim with the post office first before they can take action, and usps is telling her a claim can't be filed because the package was not insured. She's already wasted a lot of time on this and there doesn't appear to be a resolution, has anybody run into this problem before or can recommend course of action?
I would go along with what Zadidoll says if it doesn't show up soon.  Especially if neither end is willing to offer a sound resolution.  Depending on your bank, it's really simple to file a charge dispute.  I do all my banking online and can file a dispute on there.  And having the bank investigate it normally pushes the vendor to resolve things better.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

So...I ordered It Girl with Cameron as an add on...and today I got a box from Julep with JUST Cameron &amp; Love. Are add-ons sent separately? I only got 1 shipping notice.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ugh. The quick response time was short lived, I guess. Just got a response from my Thursday email asking why I still haven't been charged. I guess the rep messed something up in switching my billing info over to my new card and the next round of charges won't be until 2/5. More waiting.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So...I ordered It Girl with Cameron as an add on...and today I got a box from Julep with JUST Cameron &amp; Love.

Are add-ons sent separately? I only got 1 shipping notice.
Love wasn't an add-on so that's odd.... I would contact them.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 3, 2014)

Got my box today. I got the wrong eye shadow. Got the deep bronze instead of the dusty taupe. Sent them an email. Polishes are pretty. Kristen is darker than I thought it would be, but I like it.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 3, 2014)

Did anyone end up getting the glitter polish removal caps? I'm kicking myself for not getting it this month.. they said it will be an addon option in March's box, so I wanted to see what people thought.

I balked at the price at first, but the more I think about it.. I have so many glitter polishes I love, but avoid because I either end up compelled to pick it off (and wreck my nails in the process), or spend all that time fussing with tinfoil squares. I feel like this would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone end up getting the glitter polish removal caps? I'm kicking myself for not getting it this month.. they said it will be an addon option in March's box, so I wanted to see what people thought.

I balked at the price at first, but the more I think about it.. I have so many glitter polishes I love, but avoid because I either end up compelled to pick it off (and wreck my nails in the process), or spend all that time fussing with tinfoil squares. I feel like this would make things a lot easier.

I did not, but I sure wish I had! I forget how terrible glitter polish is to remove when I haven't used it for a little while... But I removed my Love yesterday and it actually hurt almost trying to remove it, and it gets me angry when my cotton gets stuck to and/or tangled in the glitter. UGH.


----------



## sldb (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did not, but I sure wish I had! I forget how terrible glitter polish is to remove when I haven't used it for a little while... But I removed my Love yesterday and it actually hurt almost trying to remove it, and it gets me angry when my cotton gets stuck to and/or tangled in the glitter. UGH.
Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437.

It's cheap and great for removing glitter.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437.

It's cheap and great for removing glitter.

Yes! I second this! It's amazing!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437. It's cheap and great for removing glitter.


 I third! It's all I use to remove glitter polishes, and I wear a lot of glitter polishes!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did not, but I sure wish I had! I forget how terrible glitter polish is to remove when I haven't used it for a little while... But I removed my Love yesterday and it actually hurt almost trying to remove it, and it gets me angry when my cotton gets stuck to and/or tangled in the glitter. UGH.
Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437.

It's cheap and great for removing glitter.


EXCEPT do NOT use this if you have artificial nails. It's acetone polish remover which is something those with artificial nails can't use.


----------



## Lily V (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did not, but I sure wish I had! I forget how terrible glitter polish is to remove when I haven't used it for a little while... But I removed my Love yesterday and it actually hurt almost trying to remove it, and it gets me angry when my cotton gets stuck to and/or tangled in the glitter. UGH.

peel off base-coats!! They are a glitter-lovers best friend!  They make life so so so MUCH easier to deal w/ glitter polishes. You can make your own w/ glue &amp; water, or buy commercial ones- Nail Pattern Boldness makes one, and I've just found out that nails inc.'s Kensington Caviar 45 second Top Coat worn as a base coat also works amazeballs as a peel off base coat.

trust me, peel off base coats are a total sanity saver for glitter!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 3, 2014)

> > Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437. It's cheap and great for removing glitter.
> 
> 
> I third! It's all I use to remove glitter polishes, and I wear a lot of glitter polishes!


 I fourth! I discovered this product through the lovely ladies of makeup talk and it is fantastic! I never wore glitter polishes until I got this remover but now I'm not worried about not being able to remove them. And speaking of glitter polish... Today I am sporting the beautiful Cameron  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box?  I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got It Girl and put Glam Roc on one hand, Diamond Theory on the other, and I am loving both.  I did somehow miss that Glam Roc was a dark purple (thought it was a dark grey), but I love it.  I've never used a polish with this kind of finish before, but the matte shimmer is cool.  Does anyone know if it's like the Zoya Pixies?  

I like Diamond Theory without a topcoat, but it looks awesome with one.  It really brings out the glitter, but somehow (at least on me) it doesn't feel too 'in your face'.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437.

It's cheap and great for removing glitter.

I third! It's all I use to remove glitter polishes, and I wear a lot of glitter polishes! I've been using it lately and love it. I'm not a fan of the peel off method because sometimes it peels off before I want it to.. but the dip it is perfect for using while watching tv lol


----------



## cari12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box?  I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Not on my eyes yet, but I got my box tonight (modern beauty) and swatched it on my hand. I LOVE the texture/formula, it went on so smoothly and straight. I've tried other gel/cream liners with angled brushes and this one seemed much easier to work with. Dried instantly and wouldn't budge until I took a baby wipe to it, and even then I had to rub for a bit. I'm planning to use both the liner and the eye sheen tomorrow morning when I do my makeup and I'll report back then but my initial impression is very good! I'm glad I went with the modern beauty box this month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

I know this has been discussed before...but did we ever figure out if there's any rhyme/reason why some orders ship USPS &amp; some ship DHL? 
I placed two orders with the BEMINE code, one on each account. Both for two polishes. One is shipping DHL &amp; the other is shipping USPS. Hmmmm.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box?  I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wore it this weekend! It's great. It is easy to apply, it goes on really smooth and easily, and you really only need a little bit to go a long way. Just be careful if you don't want that really dark nighttime look. It has lasting power too. I didn't wash my makeup off very well that night and the next day took a shower, and still had some residue of the liner on my eyes. I will use cleansing wipes from now on when I wear it.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 4, 2014)

I got the bombshell box this month.  Kristen is really pretty, and opaque in one coat.  I haven't tried Judi yet. I used the BOGO code for Rosa and Hope, which just shipped this morning.

I got the warm fig eye sheen.  I like it.  Goes on well with fingertips or a cream eyeshadow brush, and dries quickly on me (thin coats, buildable color).  A little creasing at the end of the day.  I won't be paying $14 a pot for the other colors, though.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box?  I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You can use code ALIST20 to get 20% off the liner and brush duo. Pretty good deal.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I did not, but I sure wish I had! I forget how terrible glitter polish is to remove when I haven't used it for a little while... But I removed my Love yesterday and it actually hurt almost trying to remove it, and it gets me angry when my cotton gets stuck to and/or tangled in the glitter. UGH.


I ordered the caps, but they didn't ship with my box....I sent an email so I hope they respond soon. I currectly use felt (25 cents at walmart) and my regular nail polish remover - just place a piece of the remover soaked felt, wrap tih foil or anything else you can get to stay on the ends, wait a few minutes and it wipes right off. I want the caps so I don't have to use the foil method anymore.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2014)

Regarding the caps, there are similar ones on the market. At Amazon you can pick up a set for $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=nail%20soak%20caps


----------



## unicorn (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got It Girl and put Glam Roc on one hand, Diamond Theory on the other, and I am loving both.  I did somehow miss that Glam Roc was a dark purple (thought it was a dark grey), but I love it.  I've never used a polish with this kind of finish before, but the matte shimmer is cool.  Does anyone know if it's like the Zoya Pixies?  

I like Diamond Theory without a topcoat, but it looks awesome with one.  It really brings out the glitter, but somehow (at least on me) it doesn't feel too 'in your face'.  

Its kind of similar. I like Zoya Pixies better though, tbh -- the texture is more even with easier application, and there is more sparkle. It also dries WAY faster and has incredible wear. The color selection for the pixiedusts is limited though. The julep stardusts are a pretty dead on dupe for the OPI liquid sand formula though, IMO.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the caps, there are similar ones on the market. At Amazon you can pick up a set for $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=nail%20soak%20caps
Oh em gee, thank you so much for this link! Just ordered some. These seem like they have a better seal than the juleps anyways.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Emailed CS last night about my missing polishes &amp; they already responded &amp; shipped a new box. USPS, thank goodness.


----------



## splash79 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the caps, there are similar ones on the market. At Amazon you can pick up a set for $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=nail%20soak%20caps
 I have a set of these and don't like them as much as I thought I would.  The process is somewhat messy, the caps leak, and the polish didn't really soak off my nails (that could have been my remover, though).  When I took my fingers out of them, it smeared the polish on my fingers and on the rubber caps.  

That said, I really like using them in a similar way to the foil method.  I soak cotton pads in polish, wrap them around my fingers, then put my fingers in the caps.  The cotton stays pretty secure, there's no risk of drips, and I can kind of use my fingers.  Using the cotton makes the process less messy.


----------



## splash79 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Its kind of similar. I like Zoya Pixies better though, tbh -- the texture is more even with easier application, and there is more sparkle. It also dries WAY faster and has incredible wear. The color selection for the pixiedusts is limited though. The julep stardusts are a pretty dead on dupe for the OPI liquid sand formula though, IMO.
Thank you!  I had been thinking about getting some Pixies, but wasn't sure about the finish.  I also forgot about the OPI liquid sand, so I'll check them out as well!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  I had been thinking about getting some Pixies, but wasn't sure about the finish.  I also forgot about the OPI liquid sand, so I'll check them out as well!
I love the Zoya Pixi finish - sparkly but matte and with good wear time.  They really do dry fast too and are easy to touch up if they chip.  I recently bought 5 of them I love them so much!  I thought about getting Cameron but it looks so much like Pixi Lux which is new for spring and gorgeous in the photos.  Theirs are only $10 for a bigger bottle so I think I'll be ordering it soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the caps, there are similar ones on the market. At Amazon you can pick up a set for $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=nail%20soak%20caps
 I have a set of these and don't like them as much as I thought I would.  The process is somewhat messy, the caps leak, and the polish didn't really soak off my nails (that could have been my remover, though).  When I took my fingers out of them, it smeared the polish on my fingers and on the rubber caps.  

That said, I really like using them in a similar way to the foil method.  I soak cotton pads in polish, wrap them around my fingers, then put my fingers in the caps.  The cotton stays pretty secure, there's no risk of drips, and I can kind of use my fingers.  Using the cotton makes the process less messy.


THAT is a brilliant idea! To wrap the fingers with cotton then use the caps over it to secure.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I have a set of these and don't like them as much as I thought I would.  The process is somewhat messy, the caps leak, and the polish didn't really soak off my nails (that could have been my remover, though).  When I took my fingers out of them, it smeared the polish on my fingers and on the rubber caps.  

That said, I really like using them in a similar way to the foil method.  I soak cotton pads in polish, wrap them around my fingers, then put my fingers in the caps.  The cotton stays pretty secure, there's no risk of drips, and I can kind of use my fingers.  Using the cotton makes the process less messy.


Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THAT is a brilliant idea! To wrap the fingers with cotton then use the caps over it to secure.

I agree that's a great idea. I was looking at the reviews though and it says the acetone eats through the caps and leaks out. I was thinking of buying some but now I'm torn.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 4, 2014)

Cupid's Mystery Boxes are up! They have 3 different boxes to choose from, each one concentrating on a different type of product and each with a different (exclusive?) polish!

*Aphrodite for the Pedi Lover:*
http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box-aphrodite.html

*Lindy for the Makeup Lover:*

http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box/cupid-mystery-box-lindy.html

*Venus for the Mani Lover:*
http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box/cupid-mystery-box-venus.html


----------



## Classynfun (Feb 4, 2014)

> Cupid's Mystery Boxes are up! They have 3 different boxes to choose from, each one concentrating on a different type of product and each with a different (exclusive?)Â polish! *Aphrodite for the Pedi Lover:* http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box-aphrodite.html *Lindy for the Makeup Lover:* http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box/cupid-mystery-box-lindy.html *Venus for the Mani Lover:* http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box/cupid-mystery-box-venus.html


 I'm so torn. I missed out on the last mystery box, but I'm not sure how I feel about these ones. How much product vs how much polish is included. And the value is listed at $75, so with one polish known we are looking at $61 worth of other stuff. Anyone else buying one?


----------



## cari12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Easy pass. None of the exclusive polishes are must have for me and the value doesn't seem that great.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 4, 2014)

> > Â  Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box? Â I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Not on my eyes yet, but I got my box tonight (modern beauty) and swatched it on my hand. I LOVE the texture/formula, it went on so smoothly and straight. I've tried other gel/cream liners with angled brushes and this one seemed much easier to work with. Dried instantly and wouldn't budge until I took a baby wipe to it, and even then I had to rub for a bit. I'm planning to use both the liner and the eye sheen tomorrow morning when I do my makeup and I'll report back then but my initial impression is very good! I'm glad I went with the modern beauty box this month!


 Thanks for the info, now I want it even more. Kinda regretting not getting the Modern Beauty box this month and just adding on the Boho Glam polishes. Live and learn!


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Flowerfish*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box? Â I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 It sounds great! Thanks for sharing your experience with it. I am sooo tempted to pick it up for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> > Â  Did anyone try the eyeliner from this months box? Â I'm tempted to order it when it becomes available, but I'd love to hear what other people think of it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> You can use code ALIST20 to get 20% off the liner and brush duo. Pretty good deal.Â


 Thanks for reminding me about that! I'll probably order it with the code. Yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Easy pass. None of the exclusive polishes are must have for me and the value doesn't seem that great.
Same.  Plus for some reason I have a feeling the makeup one will have the lip gloss in it that didn't go over that well.  Venus is pretty but it reminds me of a few other polishes I already have.


----------



## redjill (Feb 5, 2014)

> Cupid's Mystery Boxes are up! They have 3 different boxes to choose from, each one concentrating on a different type of product and each with a different (exclusive?)Â polish! *Aphrodite for the Pedi Lover:* http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box-aphrodite.html *Lindy for the Makeup Lover:* http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box/cupid-mystery-box-lindy.html *Venus for the Mani Lover:* http://www.julep.com/cupid-mystery-box/cupid-mystery-box-venus.html


 Took them long enough! And now I have no money.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2014)

> > Easy pass. None of the exclusive polishes are must have for me and the value doesn't seem that great.
> 
> 
> Same.Â  Plus for some reason I have a feeling the makeup one will have the lip gloss in it that didn't go over that well.Â  Venus is pretty but it reminds me of a few other polishes I already have.


 Yep. I was guessing lipgloss (already have 3 if the colors), kajal liner (have 3), etc.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems like I can't use my 1/2 off code that came in my first box for this, which is a bummer.  I heard some people were able to use it on the last mystery box so I was hoping it would work for me.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Easy pass. None of the exclusive polishes are must have for me and the value doesn't seem that great.
Before I followed the links I was thinking "Oh no, they found a way to make me buy 3 mystery boxes." Then I followed the links and.... don't care. Don't care so hard it's not even funny. The chunky glitter is meh. The iridescent glitter is meh. And I just got sqaure hue and feel the magenta included in it is close to the third mystery box color. 

Maybe I'm on polish overload too but yeah.... first mystery box(es) that didn't intrigue me AT ALL.


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 5, 2014)

roc glam, cameron and love





warm fig swatched with finger , gel eyeliner swatches with julep eyeliner brush


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 5, 2014)

got the mani box, used code bemine to get rosa for free!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got the mani box, used code bemine to get rosa for free!

I thought about doing that but I want to use the BEMINE code to get Rosa and the new March birthstone on the 1st. I think I have too much beauty stuff in general to order any of the boxes. Hopefully they'll still be around when the spoilers come out and maybe I'll change my mind. I wish they would do those 50% off gift cards like they did last year!


----------



## Grau (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for swatching Greta! It looks a lot more burgundy than pink like it appeared in Julep's pictures.


----------



## Grau (Feb 5, 2014)

And I love Cameron! So pretty. I definitely need to pick it up with the code. Still waiting on my box...


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought about doing that but I want to use the BEMINE code to get Rosa and the new March birthstone on the 1st. I think I have too much beauty stuff in general to order any of the boxes. Hopefully they'll still be around when the spoilers come out and maybe I'll change my mind. I wish they would do those 50% off gift cards like they did last year!
I already tossed my code since it wasn't unique, so I forget when the expiration is... what is the expiration on the bemine code??


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already tossed my code since it wasn't unique, so I forget when the expiration is... what is the expiration on the bemine code??

March 1st which coincidentally is the day the secret store is live


----------



## splash79 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree that's a great idea. I was looking at the reviews though and it says the acetone eats through the caps and leaks out. I was thinking of buying some but now I'm torn.
I use your garden variety generic remover from Walmart or Zoya remover and haven't had an issue with disintegration of the rubber.  Granted, I'm not using straight acetone, but my polish has never "pooled" at the bottom.  

As an example, this video states that she re-used the caps for her other hand: (I have no idea who this person is; I just did a youtube search for "polish remover caps" and it was the 10th one down)  

 

If that gets blocked, what she did was fill the caps and use them on one hand.  When she removed them, most of her polish was gone and she used them on other hand.  Her results up to that point were similar to mine.  However, when she removed them from her other hand, she had no residue, which was a huge contrast to what happened to me.  

What I found was that, the polish didn't disintegrate to the bottom of the cap. It was loose, but most stayed on the nail.  Removing my fingers from the caps slid the loose polish off my nails, but left it on the inside of the rubber caps.  So when I put the fingers of my other hands into the remover, the other polish slid onto my fingers and dried (since there was no remover to mess with it).

Using cotton seems to prevent this, which I prefer.  I'd be happy to do a video if anyone wants to see the differences if they are unsure about whether or not to buy the caps.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2014)

Regarding those caps... Two other uses for those caps besides removing polish....


Oil soak! Use one set (if you buy the ones that are a $1.99) for an oil treatment! Pour olive oil or almond oil (or any type of body oil really) into the caps and let your finger soak in the oil for 10 to 15 minutes.
 
Hydrogen peroxide bath! Use only the hydrogen peroxide that you'd use to clean a cut and not hair developer! Soak the nails in the hydrogen peroxide "bath" for a couple of minutes to help life the stains.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use your garden variety generic remover from Walmart or Zoya remover and haven't had an issue with disintegration of the rubber.  Granted, I'm not using straight acetone, but my polish has never "pooled" at the bottom.  

As an example, this video states that she re-used the caps for her other hand: (I have no idea who this person is; I just did a youtube search for "polish remover caps" and it was the 10th one down)  

 These posts were so helpful. I'm sold! I'm thinking maybe the reason some people have problems could be a supplier issue? I'm willing to give it a shot regardless. These are great recommendations!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay so I can't remember which thread I am subscribed to that was talking about the Target up and up remover...

I bought it. I haven't tried it yet, so can't comment on that.

But I have worked at some... ahem... bookstores... and I must say looking inside the tub it looks like some of the wares I have previously sold to people. LOL


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 5, 2014)

Bought the mani box! Not overly crazy about the chunky glitter shown but it is pretty. I haven't taken a box in quite sometime so I feel like I need a polish refresh and was determined to take the mystery box this month. But what makes me especially happy about this mystery box is that there is a makeup one, mani one, pedi one because I would hate to get a mystery box to refresh my polish collection only to get a ton of makeup and beauty products. I know a lot of you ladies love their makeup and beauty products, but they aren't for me. I love Julep exclusively for the polish so I am glad that they have an option this month to ensure I will only get mani related products! Yay!


----------



## Squidling (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the info, now I want it even more. Kinda regretting not getting the Modern Beauty box this month and just adding on the Boho Glam polishes. Live and learn!
It sounds great! Thanks for sharing your experience with it. I am sooo tempted to pick it up for myself




Thanks for reminding me about that! I'll probably order it with the code. Yay!
I tried the eyeliner a few times and I hate it! I don't know if I got a bad batch or what, but I find it extremely dry and hard to work with. I normally use get eyeliners and have never had this much trouble with any other brand. This morning, for example, I was putting it on and it was flaking off on to my cheeks as I was applying it.

I would say hold off and spend your money else-ware. There are a lot better eyeliners for way less money that have greater color payoff and staying power. I like MAC Fluidline and even NYX. You can do MUCH better than Julep eyeliner.


----------



## NailsInTheCity (Feb 5, 2014)

Glitter a peel and most products like it don't work on acrylic nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, not bothering with these mystery boxes.

In other news, my last three orders from Julep never had the tracking update. Annoying! But also, a nice surprise when they turn up out of the blue...


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, not bothering with these mystery boxes.

In other news, my last three orders from Julep never had the tracking update. Annoying! But also, a nice surprise when they turn up out of the blue...
I'm not ordering the mystery boxes either.  I feel like they aren't that great of a value this month, especially when you consider that the total FULL RETAIL value is $75.  Julep's full retail value is so over inflated that I don't think it will be a great value, and if it's not a great value, I would rather be able to pick my items. 

My secret store order tracking hasn't updated either.  I wonder what is going on there.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the info, now I want it even more. Kinda regretting not getting the Modern Beauty box this month and just adding on the Boho Glam polishes. Live and learn!
It sounds great! Thanks for sharing your experience with it. I am sooo tempted to pick it up for myself




Thanks for reminding me about that! I'll probably order it with the code. Yay!
I tried the eyeliner a few times and I hate it! I don't know if I got a bad batch or what, but I find it extremely dry and hard to work with. I normally use get eyeliners and have never had this much trouble with any other brand. This morning, for example, I was putting it on and it was flaking off on to my cheeks as I was applying it.

I would say hold off and spend your money else-ware. There are a lot better eyeliners for way less money that have greater color payoff and staying power. I like MAC Fluidline and even NYX. You can do MUCH better than Julep eyeliner.

I had the complete opposite experience! I thought the eyeliner was incredible smooth and easy, went on in a perfect line (probably the most perfectly I've ever applied a cream or gel liner, usually I have so much trouble) and stayed perfectly all day. In fact, it took a little bit of effort to get it off last night.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the complete opposite experience! I thought the eyeliner was incredible smooth and easy, went on in a perfect line (probably the most perfectly I've ever applied a cream or gel liner, usually I have so much trouble) and stayed perfectly all day. In fact, it took a little bit of effort to get it off last night. 
Oh man, I wonder if I got a bad pot? Mine just seems like it dries instantly on the brush before I can even get it to my eye. I've tried with different brushes, I've tried it slightly warmed up, I'm thinking I should contact Julep now since everyone seems to be having the opposite experience.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 5, 2014)

Weird, I ordered the mystery boxes this morning and literally just got a shipment notification with a tracking number. There wasn't an order number specified but they're the only pending order I have with julep at the moment. Hmmmmm.. And what's up with this Endicia thing you have to click through just to get to the usps tracking page? Or am I the only one that saw that? Oh well.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Took them long enough! And now I have no money.


Ughh I know, I just spent my "allowance" (the amount I allow myself to spend on this stuff each month) on 4 polishes and THEN they release these? Bummer. I'll have to pass :/


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man, I wonder if I got a bad pot? Mine just seems like it dries instantly on the brush before I can even get it to my eye. I've tried with different brushes, I've tried it slightly warmed up, I'm thinking I should contact Julep now since everyone seems to be having the opposite experience.


Ew that sounds terrible, I would contact Julep! I love my eyeliner and find it goes on really smooth with no flaking at all. Sounds like you got a bad pot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Weird, I ordered the mystery boxes this morning and literally just got a shipment notification with a tracking number. There wasn't an order number specified but they're the only pending order I have with julep at the moment. Hmmmmm..
And what's up with this Endicia thing you have to click through just to get to the usps tracking page? Or am I the only one that saw that? Oh well.
I ordered mine this morning too and have tracking! Way to go Julep! I did have that stupid Endicia thing too...not too sure what that's all about.


----------



## lochnessie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered mine this morning too and have tracking! Way to go Julep! I did have that stupid Endicia thing too...not too sure what that's all about.
I placed a Julep order on Sunday for Betty and a few sale polishes with the BEMINE code, and I got multiple tracking e-mails on Monday. The Endica status thing was sent at 11:53 AM, and the Julep tracking e-mail linking to their new fancy tracking thing at 6:52 PM. I'm not sure what they changed, but it's weird to be getting the Endica e-mails...


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 5, 2014)

I ordered the makeup lover mystery box! I havent gotten a julep box in a while and that pink polish was so pretty!I couldnt decide between the mani lover and the makeup one, but i decided on the makeup one because ive never tried any of juleps beauty products. Only their polishes and a foot cream once. Now I'm ready for it to be here!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 5, 2014)

I took the pedi box and its mystery add-on because I need Aphrodite bad (I love glitter and pink). I aaaaaaalmost got the mani box too, but Venus looks like Antonia from the diamond mystery box a while back and I already have a lot of nail products. The only product I'm at dupe risk for with the pedi box is the friction stick. Wasn't feeling the makeup box and its polish. Now I just need to clean out my polish collection. I ran out of room for the polishes I have with this month's Maven box.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I took the pedi box and its mystery add-on because I need Aphrodite bad (I love glitter and pink). I aaaaaaalmost got the mani box too, but Venus looks like Antonia from the diamond mystery box a while back and I already have a lot of nail products. The only product I'm at dupe risk for with the pedi box is the friction stick. Wasn't feeling the makeup box and its polish.

Now I just need to clean out my polish collection. I ran out of room for the polishes I have with this month's Maven box.




 the pedi box had a mystery add on? The mani box didn't have one...just  bunch of really old colors for cheap. I usually get mystery add ons because why the heck not hahaha hope you end up with a good assortment!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Â the pedi box had a mystery add on? The mani box didn't have one...just Â bunch of really old colors for cheap. I usually get mystery add ons because why the heck not hahaha hope you end up with a good assortment!


 Darn, I bought all three and didn't get a mystery add on.. I normally get those too. Oh well, better off for my wallet.


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm finally narrowing down my cart to what I *must* have, but decided to start browsing around further just in case! I was thinking to myself that I can't believe they don't have a polish name Rachel, and then wandered into the retired polishes and found it. I'm so sad I'll never get to purchase a polish with my name on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think I may have a bottle of Rachel... I'll check when I get home! If I do, I'll PM you and send it your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, I am such an idiot! I was putting my swatch sticks in color order today and realized I already had Amy and I just ordered that in my secret shop order. Sigh...at least it was free with the BEMINE code.


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 5, 2014)

thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may have a bottle of Rachel... I'll check when I get home! If I do, I'll PM you and send it your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is SO sweet of you! I already ordered it from Storenvy.com though :/ But I appreciate the thought so much!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat




Lovely! I'm wearing Brenda over Butter London's Cotton Buds this week, and I really like it!


----------



## Grau (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my god, you guys! I finally got my February Julep box in the mail today and when I opened it, to my horror and surprise, there were no nailpolishes inside!!!! The bronze eyesheen was there, though. I ordered the bombshell selection and added on Greta, which is my name, so I was super excited to get it. The box felt lighter than normal when I picked it up, but I didn't really think anything of it. I am so disappointed. I've been waiting for my box all week to cheer me up as I have been recovering from double eardrum ruptures and pneumonia, which has quite possibly been the worst thing ever. I wonder if someone from the post office helped themselves since the seal was broken?

I really, really hope that Julep will replace it with expedited shipping. What an absolute bummer.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my god, you guys! I finally got my February Julep box in the mail today and when I opened it, to my horror and surprise, there were no nailpolishes inside!!!! The bronze eyesheen was there, though. I ordered the bombshell selection and added on Greta, which is my name, so I was super excited to get it. The box felt lighter than normal when I picked it up, but I didn't really think anything of it. I am so disappointed. I've been waiting for my box all week to cheer me up as I have been recovering from double eardrum ruptures and pneumonia, which has quite possibly been the worst thing ever. I wonder if someone from the post office helped themselves since the seal was broken?

I really, really hope that Julep will replace it with expedited shipping. What an absolute bummer.
Take pictures and send to them when you email them. They asked me for pictures when I told them they had sent me the wrong eye color.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Code taken


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Take pictures and send to them when you email them. They asked me for pictures when I told them they had sent me the wrong eye color.


 They asked me for pictures when a nail polish leaked. To be honest, I hate that they ask for pictures and in some cases I think it is idiotic. If you are missing polish from your box, how do you take a picture of that? What's to stop you from pulling the polish out of the box and then taking the picture?


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 the pedi box had a mystery add on? The mani box didn't have one...just  bunch of really old colors for cheap. I usually get mystery add ons because why the heck not hahaha hope you end up with a good assortment!
When I bought mine, it did! Worth about $40, so it's probably a product and a polish or two. My other add-on options were older colors for cheap too. I either own or didn't want any of those colors, so I forewent them for the mystery. I love the mystery boxes because I love being surprised even though I get burned sometimes. If I get dupes, I can throw them at my roommates.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat




How lovely! I'd love to try something like that sometime and since I already take forever doing my manicures (2-3 hours once a week)...

Brenda and Cara are two of my favorite colors too. I use Brenda as a top coat so often that it's about to run out! Thank goodness I figured out by accident that China Glaze in White Cap is an exact or near-exact dupe for Brenda seeing as there's no ordering more bottles of Brenda.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got a shipping email estimating the delivery for my mystery box and it is the 17-18th! It's been a while since I have made a purchase from Julep and this just reminded me why. This shipping system is impossibly slow and it has been in play for so many months that I am no longer buying the "we are using this shipping method because it is faster" reasoning. I thought about paying for expedited shipping but last time I did that it didn't arrive any faster and I blew like $6 on shipping for nothing. Phew, anyway had to get that little rant out of my system.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 5, 2014)

I wish they would have had those pinks from the mystery boxes as part of their Feb collection!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my god, you guys! I finally got my February Julep box in the mail today and when I opened it, to my horror and surprise, there were no nailpolishes inside!!!! The bronze eyesheen was there, though. I ordered the bombshell selection and added on Greta, which is my name, so I was super excited to get it. The box felt lighter than normal when I picked it up, but I didn't really think anything of it. I am so disappointed. I've been waiting for my box all week to cheer me up as I have been recovering from double eardrum ruptures and pneumonia, which has quite possibly been the worst thing ever. I wonder if someone from the post office helped themselves since the seal was broken?

I really, really hope that Julep will replace it with expedited shipping. What an absolute bummer.
I had a similar situation! Ordered It Girl with one add on...and I got a box with JUST the add-on + Love, but that the 3 It Girl polishes. I emailed them &amp; they responded the same day that they'd send out a new box. Box shipped a few hours after I got the email. 

They didn't ask for pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm hoping you all can help me out.  I painted my nails with Kristen last night.  Pretty polish, great coverage with just one coat.  My problem is that I seem to get streaking when I put the top coat on.





Do you see the silvery "H' shaped streak near the bottom of my nail?  This kind of streaking happens almost every time I put a top coat on my nails.  It is almost like the top coat is acting like a remover and lifting the polish off the bottom of my nails so that my polish becomes somewhat transparent.  What is causing this?  Am I not waiting long enough before I put the top coat on, or am I waiting too long.  I'm so baffled and it is totally ruining my manis.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping you all can help me out.  I painted my nails with Kristen last night.  Pretty polish, great coverage with just one coat.  My problem is that I seem to get streaking when I put the top coat on.





Do you see the silvery "H' shaped streak near the bottom of my nail?  This kind of streaking happens almost every time I put a top coat on my nails.  It is almost like the top coat is acting like a remover and lifting the polish off the bottom of my nails so that my polish becomes somewhat transparent.  What is causing this?  Am I not waiting long enough before I put the top coat on, or am I waiting too long.  I'm so baffled and it is totally ruining my manis.

What top coat are you using?  When I use Sally Hanson Instant Dry I get streaking unless I wait a couple of minutes before putting it on.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping you all can help me out.  I painted my nails with Kristen last night.  Pretty polish, great coverage with just one coat.  My problem is that I seem to get streaking when I put the top coat on.





Do you see the silvery "H' shaped streak near the bottom of my nail?  This kind of streaking happens almost every time I put a top coat on my nails.  It is almost like the top coat is acting like a remover and lifting the polish off the bottom of my nails so that my polish becomes somewhat transparent.  What is causing this?  Am I not waiting long enough before I put the top coat on, or am I waiting too long.  I'm so baffled and it is totally ruining my manis.

It's likely that it's still not dry and the topcoat is pulling the color. One thing I've learned is to apply thin coats of polish and build the color up that way. The thin coats of polish will dry quicker, what I do is apply the first coat as super thin (it will look horrible at this point, don't worry about that) then build up with a second or third coat depending on opacity.

Also, what top coat are you using? Sometimes a top coat won't play nicely with the polish, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What top coat are you using?  When I use Sally Hanson Instant Dry I get streaking unless I wait a couple of minutes before putting it on.
I had been using a Sally Hansen one and the streaking was pretty bad with that one.  This is my second mani using Zoya Armor.  I am liking the longer wear I get with Zoya, but the streaking still occurs.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's likely that it's still not dry and the topcoat is pulling the color. One thing I've learned is to apply thin coats of polish and build the color up that way. The thin coats of polish will dry quicker, what I do is apply the first coat as super thin (it will look horrible at this point, don't worry about that) then build up with a second or third coat depending on opacity.

Also, what top coat are you using? Sometimes a top coat won't play nicely with the polish, no matter how hard you try.

I always feel like I can't get full coverage if I go really thin.  Normally I do more than one coat to achieve full coverage, but this one was just seemed so good with one coat that I left it at that.

How long do you wait between putting on your polish and applying your top coat?


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had been using a Sally Hansen one and the streaking was pretty bad with that one.  This is my second mani using Zoya Armor.  I am liking the longer wear I get with Zoya, but the streaking still occurs.

I always feel like I can't get full coverage if I go really thin.  Normally I do more than one coat to achieve full coverage, but this one was just seemed so good with one coat that I left it at that.

How long do you wait between putting on your polish and applying your top coat?

I usually wait 5-10 minutes before putting on topcoat, even if the bottle says it's a fast drying topcoat. Butter London's topcoat was my go-to for the longest time, but I've recently switched to Glisten &amp; Glow's  HK Girl Fast Dry topcoat and alternate between that and Rainbow Honey's top coat depending on my mood. I tried Zoya Armor, but I wasn't impressed or unimpressed with it, which is funny because I love their polish.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my god, you guys! I finally got my February Julep box in the mail today and when I opened it, to my horror and surprise, there were no nailpolishes inside!!!! The bronze eyesheen was there, though. I ordered the bombshell selection and added on Greta, which is my name, so I was super excited to get it. The box felt lighter than normal when I picked it up, but I didn't really think anything of it. I am so disappointed. I've been waiting for my box all week to cheer me up as I have been recovering from double eardrum ruptures and pneumonia, which has quite possibly been the worst thing ever. I wonder if someone from the post office helped themselves since the seal was broken?

I really, really hope that Julep will replace it with expedited shipping. What an absolute bummer.
OMG, double eardrum ruptures and pneumonia does sound awful! I hope you are better soon.


----------



## lint (Feb 6, 2014)

I got my box today, even though it was estimated to arrive sometime next week! 

I went for Modern beauty. The eyeliner and brush seem great so far, I haven't used them on my eyes yet but I drew a thin line on my hand. It is jet black, makes a smooth crisp line and when I rub, it doesn't smudge or move. The brush is nice too, with dense bristles and a bit of weight to it. The liner seemed a bit dry, but now I'm waiting for both the eyeliner and the eye sheen to warm up a bit because they came in from the Canadian winter cold. 

Love is beautiful, the pictures on Julep's site really don't do it justice. I also added Cameron on and so happy I did- my first ever sand polish and I can't stop staring at it. I put it over the pink polish I already had on immediately after opening the box haha.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried Rooney yet?  I did my nail with it last night and was pretty unhappy with the formula.  Very gloopy and streaky.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 6, 2014)

> Has anyone tried Rooney yet?Â  I did my nail with it last night and was pretty unhappy with the formula.Â  Very gloopy and streaky.Â


 I painted my nails with Rooney a few days ago. It was a bit thick but not too bad for me. It's chipping a bit now, but it actually has held up better than other Julep polishes I've used.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had been using a Sally Hansen one and the streaking was pretty bad with that one.  This is my second mani using Zoya Armor.  I am liking the longer wear I get with Zoya, but the streaking still occurs.

I always feel like I can't get full coverage if I go really thin.  Normally I do more than one coat to achieve full coverage, but this one was just seemed so good with one coat that I left it at that.

How long do you wait between putting on your polish and applying your top coat?

With the Sally Hansen I wait a full minute or two before putting in one.  When I use Seche I usually put it on right away.  But the Seche is much thicker and really self levels.  I haven't used the Zoya but I would try waiting a couple of minutes before applying.


----------



## splash79 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got It Girl and put Glam Roc on one hand, Diamond Theory on the other, and I am loving both.  I did somehow miss that Glam Roc was a dark purple (thought it was a dark grey), but I love it.  I've never used a polish with this kind of finish before, but the matte shimmer is cool.  Does anyone know if it's like the Zoya Pixies?  

I like Diamond Theory without a topcoat, but it looks awesome with one.  It really brings out the glitter, but somehow (at least on me) it doesn't feel too 'in your face'.  
I'm quoting my own post, because Diamond Theory lasted just over 24 hours before the color on all 5 nails popped off, which was rather disappointing.  Granted, I didn't use a basecoat, since I was just testing it, but I had hoped it would last a bit longer than that.  I rarely wear glitters, so if anyone has any suggestions on how to make them last longer than a day, that would be appreciated! 

Glam Roc is still going strong, with only a bit of tip wear.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 6, 2014)

> I'm quoting my own post, because Diamond Theory lasted just over 24 hours before the color on all 5 nails popped off, which was rather disappointing. Â Granted, I didn't use a basecoat, since I was just testing it, but I had hoped it would last a bit longer than that. Â I rarely wear glitters, so if anyone has any suggestions on how to make them last longer than a day, that would be appreciated!Â  Glam Roc is still going strong, with only a bit of tip wear. Â


 Glitters always last the longest for me than any other polish. I use the orly bonder as a base coat for all my polish and top coat is julep polymer. Get some pretty good wear out of my manis despite my job using my hands a lot.


----------



## sylarana (Feb 6, 2014)

I already got my secret store order today even though tracking claimed it would be here on the 14th only. Weird. But, I'm happy about it. I got Maria and Betty &amp; Noelle for the Bemine code. All are gorgeous and I can't wait to put them on.

Cameron lasted a very long time on my nails and when one of them got a small chip after 4 days, it was super easy to just repair that little chip. With the finish you couldn't tell at all. And the target remover works great on all glitters for me .. just not on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Feb 6, 2014)

My sister had an issue a while back with not receiving her box.  Thanks all who replied with suggestions and questions.  I was waiting for her resolution before posting.  She finally reached someone at Julep who helped her out and are sending a new box.  After the first few times she called them, she was so upset with their responses that i thought she was going to quit. 

... And then I would have no one to trade julep polishes with (always looking out for myself!)


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sister had an issue a while back with not receiving her box.  Thanks all who replied with suggestions and questions.  I was waiting for her resolution before posting.  She finally reached someone at Julep who helped her out and are sending a new box.  After the first few times she called them, she was so upset with their responses that i thought she was going to quit. 

... And then I would have no one to trade julep polishes with _*(always looking out for myself!)*_

LMAO I'm the same way! LOL


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 6, 2014)

Fyi, anyone that didn't get the mystery add on option and still wants it, I emailed them about it and they placed the order for me for it to be shipped separately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fyi, anyone that didn't get the mystery add on option and still wants it, I emailed them about it and they placed the order for me for it to be shipped separately.
That's tempting I know I'll regret not getting it later, but not in the budget.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried Rooney yet?  I did my nail with it last night and was pretty unhappy with the formula.  Very gloopy and streaky. 
I applied Rooney on my toes on Sunday.  At first I thought it was a little streaky but a second coat made it perfect.  I really like this one.


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried Rooney yet?  I did my nail with it last night and was pretty unhappy with the formula.  Very gloopy and streaky.
I haven't tried it on my nails yet, only swatched it on the box it comes in and on the swatch me sticker.  My Rooney is really thin and runny, like a glaze.  The army green one is the same consistency for me.

Surprisingly, the polish I wasn't really looking forward to, Love, is the one I love the most!  This is day two, and it is still going strong.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 7, 2014)

My shipping for the mystery box updated and i should get my box on Monday! I'm so excited. This is my first mystery box so im hoping its good.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their mystery box yet? I am contemplating buying my first mystery box..... 4 days left. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 7, 2014)

> Has anyone gotten their mystery box yet? I am contemplating buying my first mystery box..... 4 days left. HmmmmmmmÂ :fragez:


 Ditto!! I don't wanna end up with a bunch of dupes but I guess that would probably end up happening. Hey I did put one in my cart yesterday and use the code to get a free polish, so the code works with the boxes. This sweetens the deal a little bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also if I do get the mystery box I should skip the march maven box...hmmmm


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 7, 2014)

I really need to stop reading this thread...I already ordered 16 polishes from them this past month between the February box and the Secret Store, and now I'm seriously considering getting a mystery box.  I'm starting to think I need help!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto!! I don't wanna end up with a bunch of dupes but I guess that would probably end up happening. Hey I did put one in my cart yesterday and use the code to get a free polish, so the code works with the boxes. This sweetens the deal a little bit



also if I do get the mystery box I should skip the march maven box...hmmmm
Yes the free polish code is always a great deal because it basically just takes $11.20 off your order no matter what you have in your cart. I used my free polish code on some sale polishes and got 4 polishes and only payed a little over $1.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto!! I don't wanna end up with a bunch of dupes but I guess that would probably end up happening. Hey I did put one in my cart yesterday and use the code to get a free polish, so the code works with the boxes. This sweetens the deal a little bit



also if I do get the mystery box I should skip the march maven box...hmmmm
Yes the free polish code is always a great deal because it basically just takes $11.20 off your order no matter what you have in your cart. I used my free polish code on some sale polishes and got 4 polishes and only payed a little over $1. 

are you ladies using the BEMINE code or the free polish code for taking 3 boxes in a row? I want to get the most bang for my buck!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are you ladies using the BEMINE code or the free polish code for taking 3 boxes in a row? I want to get the most bang for my buck!
I was talking about the Free Polish code for taking three boxes. The BeMine code is not a bad option but only works on full price polishes. It works on the Birthmonth polishes too so if you wanted to get Betty or Rose, this would be a good one to use.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 7, 2014)

> I was talking about the Free Polish code for taking three boxes. The BeMine code is not a bad option but only works on full price polishes. It works on the Birthmonth polishes too so if you wanted to get Betty or Rose, this would be a good one to use.Â


 I was talking about the Bemine code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 7, 2014)

> Fyi, anyone that didn't get the mystery add on option and still wants it, I emailed them about it and they placed the order for me for it to be shipped separately.


 Wow, that's awesome! I really do love Julep!


----------



## erika5898 (Feb 7, 2014)

Did anyone see the pedi spoiler anywhere!? I have only seen the makeup and mani!


----------



## magictodo (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't seen any spoilers -- can you share?



> Did anyone see the pedi spoiler anywhere!? I have only seen the makeup and mani!


----------



## erika5898 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I haven't seen any spoilers -- can you share?


 Let me see if I know how to do this! http://statigr.am/p/65086982071124713 9_613105262 http://frecklieflamingofarts.blogspot.com/2014/02/febuary-mystery-box-spoiler.html?m=1


----------



## erika5898 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I haven't seen any spoilers -- can you share?


http://statigr.am/p/650869820711247139_613105262 Ok here's the makeup one again. Sorry about the broken link in prev message


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I'm quoting my own post, because Diamond Theory lasted just over 24 hours before the color on all 5 nails popped off, which was rather disappointing. Â Granted, I didn't use a basecoat, since I was just testing it, but I had hoped it would last a bit longer than that. Â I rarely wear glitters, so if anyone has any suggestions on how to make them last longer than a day, that would be appreciated!Â  Glam Roc is still going strong, with only a bit of tip wear. Â


 I have the same issue, I've been using butter London basecoat - still no difference in wear time for textured or glitter polishes for me... To answer your previous question, yes these stardust finishes are just like zoya pixies


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried Love over the dark green from Dec today and it worked great. It made for an interesting combo without looking messy. Now I want to try it over more shades just to see what I get. Not that it would work with everything but I imagine quite a few good combos will emerge. It's also good as a standalone color.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 8, 2014)

Does everyone get the same colors in the boxes? Like, will every Makeup box be exactly the same?


----------



## skyflower (Feb 8, 2014)

> Does everyone get the same colors in the boxes? Like, will every Makeup box be exactly the same?


Usually, unless they run out of product. Then you need to make sure they put in an alternate and not just leave it out.


----------



## skyflower (Feb 8, 2014)

It looks like America is in all 3 mystery boxes??! I hope not because in the product descriptions on the julep site it specifically says we will get dif polishes and products in each box. Overlap is not encouragement to buy the different boxes :/


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 8, 2014)

> It looks like America is in all 3 mystery boxes??! I hope not because in the product descriptions on the julep site it specifically says we will get dif polishes and products in each box. Overlap is not encouragement to buy the different boxes :/


 I imagine if someone bought all three they change the products but otherwise are trying to get rid of as many America's as possible. Lol


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 8, 2014)

Bette and Madison that are in the Mani Cupid Mystery box seem to be more Jelly polishes and have interesting reviews. Not sure if I will bite the bullet on this one.


----------



## Classynfun (Feb 8, 2014)

Where are you ladies seeing the mystery box spoilers?


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks like America is in all 3 mystery boxes??! I hope not because in the product descriptions on the julep site it specifically says we will get dif polishes and products in each box. Overlap is not encouragement to buy the different boxes :/

They say that, and then in the next statement they mention that you WILL get dupes if you order them all.  They were really inconsistent with their wording.  I love Julep's polishes, but their social media, advertising, and recent changes to skipping months is really making me think twice about being a Maven much longer :/


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where are you ladies seeing the mystery box spoilers?

erika5898 was nice enough to post some links above, here they are again:

Makeup:  http://statigr.am/p/650869820711247139_613105262

Mani:  http://frecklieflamingofarts.blogspot.com/2014/02/febuary-mystery-box-spoiler.html?m=1


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Now that I've seen all 3, I'm so glad that I passed on them! Pretty much all dupes for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not too surprised for how much Julep stuff I have. Haha!


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now that I've seen all 3, I'm so glad that I passed on them! Pretty much all dupes for me




Not too surprised for how much Julep stuff I have. Haha!
Where did you find the pedi spoiler? I can't find a link here..


----------



## erika5898 (Feb 8, 2014)

I



> erika5898 was nice enough to post some links above, here they are again: Makeup: Â http://statigr.am/p/650869820711247139_613105262 Mani: Â http://frecklieflamingofarts.blogspot.com/2014/02/febuary-mystery-box-spoiler.html?m=1


 am not extremely impressed with these mystery boxes. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I am not extremely impressed with these mystery boxes. Maybe it's just me!


 No, I feel the same way. Like here is one new polish and then a bunch of stuff we couldn't sell. Isn't America on sale or it was just on sale for 2.99? And I'm sure they are counting the value of that at 14.00.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

> No, I feel the same way. Like here is one new polish and then a bunch of stuff we couldn't sell. Isn't America on sale or it was just on sale for 2.99? And I'm sure they are counting the value of that at 14.00.


 It's on sale for 4.99 when I last ordered. I grabbed 3 because my girls also love it.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 8, 2014)

This is my first mystery box and I'm not very excited either. I got the makeup one. I'm fine with the stuff that's in it, but it's just not very exciting. I think it had hand creme in it? That's not really makeup to me. I'm still happy with the box because everything will get used so I can't complain too much, I guess, lol. Oh, and if I looked at the right polish, the America one is on sale for 2.99. Seems like maybe they're just trying to get rid of it, lol.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 8, 2014)

> It's on sale for 4.99 when I last ordered. I grabbed 3 because my girls also love it.


 I just bought it in the secret store and I just checked now, it's on sale for 2.99.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2014)

My BeMine order came. OMG Rosa and Tracy are gorgeous! Super happy with my order.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 9, 2014)

> I just bought it in the secret store and I just checked now, it's on sale for 2.99.


 I think I'm confusing it with the other red glitter polish, Fourth of July? I like and have both. One has larger star shapes in it which my daughters love.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2014)

> > Now that I've seen all 3, I'm so glad that I passed on them! Pretty much all dupes for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not too surprised for how much Julep stuff I have. Haha!
> 
> 
> Where did you find the pedi spoiler? I can't find a link here..


 In one of the FB groups.


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In one of the FB groups.
Could someone be kind enough to post a link please? I have been looking everywhere and cannot find a picture.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2014)

> > In one of the FB groups.
> 
> 
> Could someone be kind enough to post a link please? I have been looking everywhere and cannot find a picture.


 I don't think I can link from the group. It had


Spoiler



full size mint pedi cream, double step, foot file, and three polishes: Aphrodite, Claudette, and Karen.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 9, 2014)

Has anyone worn Rooney yet?  Just from swatching on paper, it appears to have a jelly finish.  Or, at least I'm hoping it does



.

Can't remember if anyone has posted swatches of the Pale Nude Eye Sheen yet.  I really like the color/finish.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Feb 9, 2014)

I received my February box and I really like the dusty taupe eye shimmer.  It's my first cream eyeshadow.  I was torn because I also wanted the warm fig and I wavered between the two.  Has anyone tried it?  I have green eyes and I thought the fig would really pop with my eye color.  I ordered the cupid mani box and I'm excited to try the rock star hand cream and the serum.  I purchased a mystery box a couple of months ago and I just tried the oxygen nail treatment for the first time.  Have any of you ladies had any success with it?  I'm wondering how long I should leave it on for the best results.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 9, 2014)

I really hope the eye sheens end up in a few future mystery boxes *_*


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope the eye sheens end up in a few future mystery boxes *_*



 Me too!  I would like to try other colors but the price is a bit high and I'm not altogether excited about the packaging however I like the product itself.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 9, 2014)

How big of a friggin stockpile of America do they have laying around? It was in the December naughty or nice mystery boxes as well. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to have bottles of that damn color coming out of my ears.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 9, 2014)

> I received my February box and I really like the dusty taupe eye shimmer.Â  It's my first cream eyeshadow.Â  I was torn because I also wanted the warm fig and I wavered between the two.Â  Has anyone tried it?Â  I have green eyes and I thought the fig would really pop with my eye color.Â  I ordered the cupid mani box and I'm excited to try the rock star hand cream and the serum.Â  I purchased a mystery box a couple of months ago and I just tried the oxygen nail treatment for the first time.Â  Have any of you ladies had any success with it?Â  I'm wondering how long I should leave it on for the best results.Â


e I got the fig shade in my maven box and love it. It's not too dark nor is it too shimmery. I'm not sure I know what oxygen nail treatment you're referring to but I used the fingertip masks this past week. I left them on for about half an hour (15 mins longer than it said) and it did moisturizer my tough as nails cuticles and made my nails themselves look healthier in general (I pretty much always wear faux nails and they do their damage over time). The neatest thing about the masks is that they are tech friendly. They let me type on my iPad easily. Oddly enough, a million times better than the so called tech gloves Popsugar sent in their Jan box, lol


----------



## PaulaG (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How big of a friggin stockpile of America do they have laying around? It was in the December naughty or nice mystery boxes as well. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to have bottles of that damn color coming out of my ears.
I just got an email from Julep about the 3 Cupid's Mystery boxes.  The tag line says "Three options, no product overlap."  Not sure how that explains America in the 2 boxes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from Julep about the 3 Cupid's Mystery boxes.  The tag line says "Three options, no product overlap."  Not sure how that explains America in the 2 boxes!
I'm wondering if they customize the colors more if you purchased more then one box to eliminate duplicates.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 10, 2014)

> I'm wondering if they customize the colors more if you purchased more then one box to eliminate duplicates.


 Pretty sure that's what they're doing. Seems like the only spoilers we've seen have been from people who've ordered just one. I would be interested to see someone post if they bought two or all three!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty sure that's what they're doing. Seems like the only spoilers we've seen have been from people who've ordered just one. I would be interested to see someone post if they bought two or all three!
I bought the mani and the pedi box, so I'm excited to see what colors I got! If it's the same ones in the spoilers, I'll be happy. Glad I didn't get the makeup box, too many duplicates in that for me.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty sure that's what they're doing. Seems like the only spoilers we've seen have been from people who've ordered just one. I would be interested to see someone post if they bought two or all three!
I ordered all 3, guess we'll see! I've been having a stressful last couple of weeks (yay for overextending one's self and taking too many credits + taking on a big freelance job + a nasty cold and a 4 day power outage to throw it all horribly behind schedule!).. i figured i deserved the treat, lol.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I ordered all 3, guess we'll see! I've been having a stressful last couple of weeks (yay for overextending one's self and taking too many credits + taking on a big freelance job + a nasty cold and a 4 day power outage to throw it all horribly behind schedule!).. i figured i deserved the treat, lol.


 Same here! Fingers crossed for no dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone worn Rooney yet?  Just from swatching on paper, it appears to have a jelly finish.  Or, at least I'm hoping it does




.
I just tried out Rooney this morning finally.  I like it a lot.  It is thinner and runnier than a cream finish, and more opaque than other jellies I have.  What does that make this, a crelly?  Anywho, one thin streaky coat, took about 5-7 min to fully dry.  Then a regular coat, took about same time to dry.  Used Sephora Formula X cleaner/base/top coat with it.  Pictures show it a little darker than it is in real life (I'm sitting in between a big shadow and a bright kitchen light, lol).

I didn't find it difficult to work with, was pretty nice to use actually.  I wish more colors from Julep were this formula/finish.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 10, 2014)

Supposedly the excuse Julep is giving for dupes in the mystery boxes is that they're a 'freebie' not included in the box value. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Supposedly the excuse Julep is giving for dupes in the mystery boxes is that they're a 'freebie' not included in the box value. Are you kidding me?

I read it as "We have way too many bottles of this awful polish and we're looking for ways to get rid of them all." They probably _do_ have a lot of bottles if they're putting them in two of these mystery boxes and also put them in the mystery box from December.

I was so relieved to find out it's not in the pedi box since I already have two bottles and hate it more passionately than any other polish from Julep. I spent three hours scraping that stuff off my nails one day and I haven't used it since! Terrible things would have happened had I gotten _another_ bottle.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 10, 2014)

> I read it as "We have way too many bottles of this awful polish and we're looking for ways to get rid of them all." They probably _do_ have a lot of bottles if they're putting them in two of these mystery boxes and also put them in the mystery box from December. I was so relieved to find out it's not in the pedi box since I already have two bottles and hate it more passionately than any other polish from Julep. I spent three hours scraping that stuff off my nails one day and I haven't used it since! Terrible things would have happened had I gotten _another_ bottle.


 I wouldn't say it's awful since it's a big hit at my house. All glitter coats are hard to remove. If that one was bad, you won't like the stardust finish removal at all. To each their own as they say.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldn't say it's awful since it's a big hit at my house. All glitter coats are hard to remove. If that one was bad, you won't like the stardust finish removal at all. To each their own as they say.
I find the stardust much easier to remove than normal glitter polishes!

Interesting how different everyone is!


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 10, 2014)

> I wouldn't say it's awful since it's a big hit at my house. All glitter coats are hard to remove. If that one was bad, you won't like the stardust finish removal at all. To each their own as they say.


 I really like it too. At first I wasn't sure about it because it took me a few tries to find a color to layer underneath it that I actually liked.


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 10, 2014)

> I find the stardust much easier to remove than normal glitter polishes! Interesting how different everyone is!


 For some reason I have no problem removing either even with non-acetone remover. Is that unusual?


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennyloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my February box and I really like the dusty taupe eye shimmer.  It's my first cream eyeshadow.  I was torn because I also wanted the warm fig and I wavered between the two.  Has anyone tried it?  I have green eyes and I thought the fig would really pop with my eye color.  I ordered the cupid mani box and I'm excited to try the rock star hand cream and the serum.  I purchased a mystery box a couple of months ago and I just tried the oxygen nail treatment for the first time.  Have any of you ladies had any success with it?  I'm wondering how long I should leave it on for the best results. 





I have the Oxygen Nail Treatment and for a while I was using it any time I wasn't using polish.  I like the way it looks but I started having a weird experience with it after leaving it on for several days - my nails started hurting!  It wasn't a piercing or terrible pain, but when something would press on my nails it would ache.  When I took off the nail treatment it went away within a day or 2.  Not really sure what is in it.. but once that happened, I looked up online to see if I was crazy, and apparently others have had the same weird experience of their nails hurting when using the Oxygen Nail Treatment for several days as well.  Maybe we are sensitive, because I know it has worked for some people!  I won't ever use it again though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried out Rooney this morning finally.  I like it a lot.  It is thinner and runnier than a cream finish, and more opaque than other jellies I have.  What does that make this, a crelly?  Anywho, one thin streaky coat, took about 5-7 min to fully dry.  Then a regular coat, took about same time to dry.  Used Sephora Formula X cleaner/base/top coat with it.  Pictures show it a little darker than it is in real life (I'm sitting in between a big shadow and a bright kitchen light, lol).

I didn't find it difficult to work with, was pretty nice to use actually.  I wish more colors from Julep were this formula/finish.








Pretty!  I love brown polishes, and I don't think I have any with this finish.


----------



## erinenvyy (Feb 11, 2014)

I was actually pretty let down with my colors this month.

I thought Octavia was a dark indigo leaning more towards purple but it's actually a navy blue

I thought Greta was going to be a pink but it's actually more like a cranberry.

And I can't find anything to pair with Love. I'm just using it as an accent nail.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was actually pretty let down with my colors this month.

I thought Octavia was a dark indigo leaning more towards purple but it's actually a navy blue

I thought Greta was going to be a pink but it's actually more like a cranberry.

And I can't find anything to pair with Love. I'm just using it as an accent nail.
Octavia really reminds me of Char, which I got recently. Neither it nor Greta were accurately represented in the Julep swatches, IMO.


----------



## credit22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Their swatches drive me absolutely nuts. I've really decreased my Julep orders because of this.


----------



## zorabell (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone else not gotten a shipping notification for their February Maven box yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh wow... you should have at least a week ago. Email them.


----------



## redjill (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my three Mystery boxes plus Mystery add on. Plenty of dupes, but I'm not too upset. My coworkers all have their birthdays around the same time, and now I know what to give them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like the special polishes and the products. My only real complaint is that in the past the boxes were more curated and had a distinct theme, and there were different versions you could get. I guess those days are over. ._.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my three Mystery boxes plus Mystery add on. Plenty of dupes, but I'm not too upset. My coworkers all have their birthdays around the same time, and now I know what to give them.



I really like the special polishes and the products. My only real complaint is that in the past the boxes were more curated and had a distinct theme, and there were different versions you could get. I guess those days are over. ._.
Just curious....what was in the add-on?  I ordered all 3 plus the add-on as well and Ive seen spoilers for everything but the add on.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my three Mystery boxes plus Mystery add on. Plenty of dupes, but I'm not too upset. My coworkers all have their birthdays around the same time, and now I know what to give them.




I really like the special polishes and the products. My only real complaint is that in the past the boxes were more curated and had a distinct theme, and there were different versions you could get. I guess those days are over. ._.
what did you get in each box? i'm still debating getting one though i'm thinking it's not worth it..


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone else who ordered from the Secret Store still not gotten their order?  The tracking info they gave me tells me it's not expected to be delivered until next week...I know I live on the east coast, but that's almost three weeks for a package to get from WA to MD.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else who ordered from the Secret Store still not gotten their order?  The tracking info they gave me tells me it's not expected to be delivered until next week...I know I live on the east coast, but that's almost three weeks for a package to get from WA to MD.
I am waiting and my mom is too.  It takes a while to drive it across the country--my longest wait has been five weeks for a polish order from Julep.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else who ordered from the Secret Store still not gotten their order?  The tracking info they gave me tells me it's not expected to be delivered until next week...I know I live on the east coast, but that's almost three weeks for a package to get from WA to MD.
I'm still waiting too. According to tracking, mine departed Auburn, WA on 2/6.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2014)

Got mine last week but I live in WA so anything from Seattle to me takes a day or two.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Has anyone else who ordered from the Secret Store still not gotten their order?Â  The tracking info they gave me tells me it's not expected to be delivered until next week...I know I live on the east coast, but that's almost three weeks for a package to get from WA to MD.


 I still haven't received mine either. I Live in the east coast. My tracking isn't updating at all either.


----------



## lochnessie (Feb 11, 2014)

I placed an order on 2/2 with my BEMINE code, it shipped out on 2/3, and popped up in Maryland on 2/5. It then sat in Maryland until today... and now DHL shows an exception, saying that it was "mis-shipped" and was sent to a post office about an hour away from me. At least it'll probably get to me by tomorrow or Thursday, and thankfully it's in USPS's hands now, but argh. I sent an e-mail to Julep saying "I don't need a response, I just wanted to let you know my experience with DHL and I'm still hoping that Julep will reconsider their shipping methods."


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed an order on 2/2 with my BEMINE code, it shipped out on 2/3, and popped up in Maryland on 2/5. It then sat in Maryland until today... and now DHL shows an exception, saying that it was "mis-shipped" and was sent to a post office about an hour away from me. At least it'll probably get to me by tomorrow or Thursday, and thankfully it's in USPS's hands now, but argh. I sent an e-mail to Julep saying "I don't need a response, I just wanted to let you know my experience with DHL and I'm still hoping that Julep will reconsider their shipping methods." 
I'm seriously considering sending them a similar message.  I placed my order on 2/1, and the tracking shows that my package is in Elkridge, MD, has been sitting there for almost a week now but won't be delivered until next week.  That makes no sense whatsoever since I live in MD, only about an hour away from Elkridge.  DHL is really beginning to frustrate me, and I hate to sound spoiled but it's making me want to reconsider ordering anything from Julep outside of the Maven boxes, because those don't seem to take nearly as long.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stumbleina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have the Oxygen Nail Treatment and for a while I was using it any time I wasn't using polish.  I like the way it looks but I started having a weird experience with it after leaving it on for several days - my nails started hurting!  It wasn't a piercing or terrible pain, but when something would press on my nails it would ache.  When I took off the nail treatment it went away within a day or 2.  Not really sure what is in it.. but once that happened, I looked up online to see if I was crazy, and apparently others have had the same weird experience of their nails hurting when using the Oxygen Nail Treatment for several days as well.  Maybe we are sensitive, because I know it has worked for some people!  I won't ever use it again though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yikes!  Sorry you had a bad experience.  Thanks for the info.  I will be careful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm seriously considering sending them a similar message.  I placed my order on 2/1, and the tracking shows that my package is in Elkridge, MD, has been sitting there for almost a week now but won't be delivered until next week.  That makes no sense whatsoever since I live in MD, only about an hour away from Elkridge.  DHL is really beginning to frustrate me, and I hate to sound spoiled but it's making me want to reconsider ordering anything from Julep outside of the Maven boxes, because those don't seem to take nearly as long.
I figure it certainly can't hurt to continue to voice our dissatisfaction with DHL! I doubt they'll listen, but it's worth a shot. I've been fairly fortunate with the MD hub for the most part (I'm probably ~1.5 hours away), but the hand-off to USPS is so sporadic that you certainly can't rely on them. It concerns me that last month's maven box even came via DHL; I really don't like the direction that Julep is heading.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else who ordered from the Secret Store still not gotten their order?  The tracking info they gave me tells me it's not expected to be delivered until next week...I know I live on the east coast, but that's almost three weeks for a package to get from WA to MD.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting too. According to tracking, mine departed Auburn, WA on 2/6.
Yep, this is how mine is too. Ordered on the 1st, shows departed Auburn, WA, on the 6th, and ZERO updates after that.


----------



## redjill (Feb 12, 2014)

> Just curious....what was in the add-on? Â I ordered all 3 plus the add-on as well and Ive seen spoilers for everything but the add on.


 The add on was three polishes: Angela, Stefani, and Kennedy. I have two Angelas and Stefani was one of my first ever Juleps. Don't have Kennedy though. Unfortunately I already divided the boxes into what I want to keep and what I'm going to give away, so I can't remember what went in what. I think someone did post spoilers earlier. It might be too late to order the mystery boxes though. :/


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 12, 2014)

> I figure it certainly can't hurt to continue to voice our dissatisfaction with DHL! I doubt they'll listen, but it's worth a shot. I've been fairly fortunate with the MD hub for the most part (I'm probably ~1.5 hours away), but the hand-off to USPS is so sporadic that you certainly can't rely on them. It concerns me that last month's maven box even came via DHL; I really don't like the direction that Julep is heading.Â


 DHL is the worst of the major carriers. They literally refuse to get the gate code from our HOA so if you aren't home to buzz them through, they just hold your package hostage and then make YOU come fetch it. They are why I refuse to order from ShÃ´edazzle after several years buying multiple items each month. They're that bad. My last order arrived today, after 13 days en route from WA to NV. It's almost like they're trying to compete with FedEx for crappiest delivery service. It's a good idea to keep sharing this feedback with Julep. They really need to rethink this since ultimately it cost Shoedazzle a good many customers, and they aren't a start up company.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The add on was three polishes: Angela, Stefani, and Kennedy. I have two Angelas and Stefani was one of my first ever Juleps. Don't have Kennedy though.

Unfortunately I already divided the boxes into what I want to keep and what I'm going to give away, so I can't remember what went in what. I think someone did post spoilers earlier. It might be too late to order the mystery boxes though. :/
Wow those colors are not even remotely Valentine's-like. If they market the box as a Valentine box and then show us one of the colors that will be in there and they all follow this theme, then I think any reasonable customer would assume the colors they would receive would be along the same vein. GRRR Julep, you are training your loyal Mavens to not trust you! Why don't they see that?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Seriously irritated with Julep. 

I got three packages from them today. One was my February box, which they originally messed up &amp; sent me only Love + my add on and not my It Girl Polishes. The other two were my BEMINE promo orders. The first one was Betty &amp; Rosa...instead they sent me Rosa &amp; a lip gloss called Surprise. The second one was Joelle &amp; Shoshanna...instead they sent me two Joelles. 

It wouldn't be quite as bad if it didn't already take 12 days to get to me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously irritated with Julep. 

I got three packages from them today. One was my February box, which they originally messed up &amp; sent me only Love + my add on and not my It Girl Polishes. The other two were my BEMINE promo orders. The first one was Betty &amp; Rosa...instead they sent me Rosa &amp; a lip gloss called Surprise. The second one was Joelle &amp; Shoshanna...instead they sent me two Joelles. 

It wouldn't be quite as bad if it didn't already take 12 days to get to me.
Surprise!  You get a lipgloss instead of your nail polish.  Geesh julep!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously irritated with Julep. 

I got three packages from them today. One was my February box, which they originally messed up &amp; sent me only Love + my add on and not my It Girl Polishes. The other two were my BEMINE promo orders. The first one was Betty &amp; Rosa...instead they sent me Rosa &amp; a lip gloss called Surprise. The second one was Joelle &amp; Shoshanna...instead they sent me two Joelles. 

It wouldn't be quite as bad if it didn't already take 12 days to get to me.

LOL Guess they really did surprise you with that. Seriously though, what is with all the mistakes they've been making lately?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Guess they really did surprise you with that. Seriously though, what is with all the mistakes they've been making lately?

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprise!  You get a lipgloss instead of your nail polish.  Geesh julep! 




Haha yeah, a very appropriately named lip gloss! 

The rep I talked to last time about my messed up February box assured me she was looking into the warehouse issues lol. A lot of good that did, obviously.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Guess they really did surprise you with that. Seriously though, what is with all the mistakes they've been making lately?
Our mayor is working in their warehouse maybe??


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

> Our mayor is working in their warehouse maybe??


 I've been wondering just how the hell that dude learned JAMAICAN PATOIS, of all things. And per a linguist who specializes in that dialect, he does a really good job with it. Just bizarre. But I would like to point out that pot is legal in Washington state now, so...


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my mystery boxes!  I ordered all three and all three boxes came in one big box.  They were all different sizes - smallest was the makeup, medium was mani and the largest was the pedi box.





*Makeup box:* Polishes - Lindy, Nan and America (




).  Makeup - eye shadow palette, matte primer and mascara.  Also came with the hand cream although I don't know how that's makeup related



.  I love the way Lindy looks and it's definitely in line with my taste so I'm really excited to try it.  I don't have Nan yet and I like the way it looks... America - just wait till I get to my mani box...  Like most girls I'm always in search of the holy grail of mascaras (I use Buxom right now) and have never tried Julep's and will give it a go, although I doubt it will meet my expectations.  Primer I will give a try as well.  The palette I'll gift or swap or something because I threw out the other one I got in another box since it arrived broken and I just wasn't impressed by it in general.




*Mani box*: Polishes - Venus, Bette, Madison, Ann, Freedom Top Coat and Americaaaaaaa (



).  Hand cream, nail file and cuticle serum.  Venus looks kinda similar to the pink sparkle I got in the Diamond mystery box a while back... only missing the chunky pieces, but I still like it.  Aside from the wonderful America, the others weren't dupes for me so I was fine with them.  I don't mind getting the dupe hand cream because I've heard good things about it and I am excited to try the cuticle serum and top coat.




*Pedi box:* Polishes - Aphrodite, Karen and Claudette.  Pedi cream, foot shaver stick thingy and friction stick.  Both Karen and Claudette are dupes for me.. but I actually REALLY liked Claudette when I got it the first time and don't mind having a spare bottle on hand.  I'm happy for the foot cream and it's perfect timing because I just finished my tube that I had been using.  The friction stick I already have and haven't used yet since I've been using the cream.  And the black shaver thingy or whatever it is, I'll give a try but my feet are terribly ticklish.




*General Consensus:* I like most of what I got but aside from the featured polishes, I wasn't "wowed", which I feel like is something you should feel when you get mystery boxes.  Like others have stated, they always over do it on the value of their items which I think kind of gives it an even cheaper feel sometimes.  And *sigh* America... I now have three of that lovely lady between two of these boxes and another previous box.  I don't mind the color itself at all but boy did they over estimate on the number of bottles they needed to make.  I have had really good experiences with Julep's customer service in the past and wrote to them that while I understand from box to box as a subscriber and consistent mystery box buyer, I will receive dupes.. but I don't think it's fair when you encourage people to buy multiple boxes in one order and give a dupe polish in the same order.. that discourages people from buying multiples when you guys come out with bundles like this.  Let's see what their response will be.  And I know that for most, the other colors may have been dupes as well but even though I have bought EVERY box since I've subscribed, I've still had pretty good luck with receiving colors I don't have yet and am happy with the ones I got this time around.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my mystery boxes!  I ordered all three and all three boxes came in one big box.  They were all different sizes - smallest was the makeup, medium was mani and the largest was the pedi box.
This is a great post! Thanks for taking the time to post all this!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously irritated with Julep. 

I got three packages from them today. One was my February box, which they originally messed up &amp; sent me only Love + my add on and not my It Girl Polishes. The other two were my BEMINE promo orders. The first one was Betty &amp; Rosa...instead they sent me Rosa &amp; a lip gloss called Surprise. The second one was Joelle &amp; Shoshanna...instead they sent me two Joelles. 

It wouldn't be quite as bad if it didn't already take 12 days to get to me.
WOW, I would be livid. That is way ridiculous!  Hopefully you don't have to 4 days for a response from them!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow those colors are not even remotely Valentine's-like. If they market the box as a Valentine box and then show us one of the colors that will be in there and they all follow this theme, then I think any reasonable customer would assume the colors they would receive would be along the same vein. GRRR Julep, you are training your loyal Mavens to not trust you! Why don't they see that?
Same thing happened last year.  They sent a bunch of browns and fall colors.  I think that was the first box after they raised the price too.  Between that, and my diamond mystery box that was missing the diamond polishes (which they were sold out of) I really don't forsee myself ever ordering a mystery box again.  They just seem to prove time and time again that they are not worth it for anyone who has been a maven for more than a few months.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 12, 2014)

> This is a great post! Thanks for taking the time to post all this!


 No problem and thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theexxception (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey everyone I tried to order America with an order not too long ago but there was an error and my order would not go through so if any of you have paypal I could pay for shipping if you wanted to get rid of an America hehe. Worth a shot ETA: Got a couple responses thank you!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

America would make a good manicure right now during the Olympics!

I just got my BEMINE orders and I am super happy!  I was able to order multiple discounted polishes on each of my two accounts (their billing addresses and e-mail addresses are different), so I ended up with 14 spring appropriate polishes for $24!  Now that is what I call a bargain!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay - so this might make me seem crazy but I did this out of pure curiosity and I wanted to know just how much value I'm getting in these boxes.  I went to the site and took prices from all the items in each box, both regular prices and Maven/sale prices and calculated what each box would be worth.  The only items I estimated on was the hand cream (because it's not a full size) which I guess at around $5 and the nail file which I was generous on with $2.  So my calculations may be off a dollar or two with the boxes containing those two items.  Everything else is exactly how they have it on their site.

*Makeup box:* *Regular* - $118.67, *Maven/sale *- $72.30

*Mani box:* *Regular *- $110.67, *Maven/sale *- $80.72

*Pedi box:* *Regular* - $90.00, *Maven/sale *- $67.58

Sooo... although the regular pricing (which I'm sure they will tell you is what they go by) it's a wonderful deal.. but with Maven/sale pricing which is what I would be paying the only box that meets their value is the Mani box.  Now if you took it a step further and did the sale prices for the polishes in with the regulars (I just used all regular prices for regular value) since even non Maven's would get sale prices for polishes on sale... the value of the regular comes down a little more as well.  Hope that doesn't sound confusing.

From a Maven aspect it's a little disappointing.. but still not enough for me to learn my lesson, lol.  For now, I'm still addicted to Juelp and haven't reached that "burnt out" stage that some of you are at just yet.


----------



## redjill (Feb 12, 2014)

> Seriously irritated with Julep.Â  I got three packages from them today. One was my February box, which they originally messed up &amp; sent me only Love + my add on and not my It Girl Polishes. The other two were my BEMINE promo orders. The first one was Betty &amp; Rosa...instead they sent me Rosa &amp; a lip gloss called Surprise. The second one was Joelle &amp; Shoshanna...instead they sent me two Joelles.Â  It wouldn't be quite as bad if it didn't already take 12 days to get to me.


 Looks like Mercury Retrograde is in full swing (February 6th to February 28th). Expect a lot more incidents like this.


----------



## redjill (Feb 12, 2014)

I found this on Twitter the other day. Kind of interesting. Looks like their dark creams and Cameron were a big hit. http://nailitmag.com/nail-designs/julep/februarys-color-trend-report


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just to follow up - Julep wrote back to me and said the Americas were "bonuses" and not counted towards the value of the box.. If that's the case then the values I calculated before are even lower..


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't even gotten my box yet, but now that I know what all is in my pedi box, including the mystery add-on, I'm really disappointed and wish I hadn't ordered anything at all. I'm only going to have one nail color dupe and one product dupe from it all, but none of it is stuff that impresses me other than the box-exclusive polish. *sighs* Definitely going to wait around for spoilers next time a mystery box happens.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for doing all that work, Vikki!

I do agree with Ashley.  I got the mani box and the only thing I really loved was the Venus polish.  I will use everything but I think I expected more from a mystery box than I should have. 

I dont think I will do another Julep box until I see the spoilers first.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 14, 2014)

I opted not to get a mystery box and am kinda happy I did.  I still have a half off promo code from my first box and I'm not sure I'm gonna use it.  If I don't I'll post it here for someone else to snag.  It expires 2/28.  I'm a newer Julep collector but already have about 20 of their polishes, but lately I've been liking Zoya more.

I am wearing Judi today.  It's much darker than I thought it would be.  In dim light it looks almost black.  In sunlight it is a very pretty deep purple shade.  I do like the finish, with the freedom top coat it looks almost like a jelly.  Wear time is average - I put it on on Tuesday and just have some tip wear and 1 chip.  I want to pick up Octavia in the future, I don't have any polish similar to that shade!


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 14, 2014)

Fiiiiiiiiinally got my Secret Store order that I placed on the 1st.  It took forever, but I'm very happy with the polishes I got - the Starlet's Glitter and Pretty Metal sets.

I haven't been with Julep long - do they tend to retire colors?  Wondering if I should pick up an extra of any color I especially love.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep made it right after some horrid thief stole all of the polishes out of my box, but the special Love polish was not included because it is sold out! Very sad about this. I was really looking forward to doing my nails with this color. It looks gorgeous. Does anyone have an extra that they would be willing to swap for a coupon code of any polish of your choice? I really would like the Love polish!

Happy Valentine's Day, lovely ladies!
I am so sorry that happened.  I will be happy to swap you for Love.  DM me.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 14, 2014)

I just checked my tracking for an order I placed on 02/06, the tracking states it just shipped and has a delivery date of 02/25-02/26. I think this is the longest I have ever had to wait for a Julep order. What's more, I had just placed an order on 02/03 (just 3 days before my current order) and that arrived a couple of days ago. Nothing was out of stock when I ordered it. What a shame, Julep used to ship so quickly. On another note I have been wearing Rooney all week and I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been happy with my February box, even though I haven't even tried the eye sheen yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2014)

I placed an order on 2/1 and another on 2/3. The tracking for both of them say that they are still in Auburn, WA. WTH, Julep! One of them was for my daughter's birthday next week. I'm beginning to wonder if it will get here in time.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 15, 2014)

I posted on their fb wall asking why they put America in 2 boxes when they specifically advertised that we should feel free to buy all three, because there wouldnt be dupes. I got this response:

Quote:  Hi Niki, we apologize about the duped America's that was a mistake on our part. We promise to be more clear with our advertising in the future as to not cause confusion. Again, our apologies, and we hope you have a great day

Lame, cop out response on their part that reeks of 'sorry, sucks to be you, oh well' to me. I would never have bothered to buy more than one if I had known they'd double up on products. America was in the december mystery box, too. It wasn't a matter of them "not being clear" -- it was a matter of them straight up advertising something that wasn't true. Crappy bait and switch tactic, imo.

Its just one polish, but the fact that they advertised 'no dupes' and then.. sent us dupes annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found this on Twitter the other day. Kind of interesting. Looks like their dark creams and Cameron were a big hit.
http://nailitmag.com/nail-designs/julep/februarys-color-trend-report
I hope this might have some influence on the march boxes. i love vampy polishes.


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 15, 2014)

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I placed an order on 2/1 and another on 2/3. The tracking for both of them say that they are still in Auburn, WA. WTH, Julep! One of them was for my daughter's birthday next week. I'm beginning to wonder if it will get here in time.


I placed an order on 2/1 and I don't even have tracking - it still says "processing".  Glad it wasn't a Valentine's gift!


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm wearing Judi this weekend, too. I put on two coats at first, but it was almost black. Now I have one coat on and it's a really pretty violet, like pansie petals. Very pretty!



> I opted not to get a mystery box and am kinda happy I did. Â I still have a half off promo code from my first box and I'm not sure I'm gonna use it. Â If I don't I'll post it here for someone else to snag. Â It expires 2/28. Â I'm a newer Julep collector but already have about 20 of their polishes, but lately I've been liking Zoya more. I am wearing Judi today. Â It's much darker than I thought it would be. Â In dim light it looks almost black. Â In sunlight it is a very pretty deep purple shade. Â I do like the finish, with the freedom top coat it looks almost like a jelly. Â Wear time is average - I put it on on Tuesday and just have some tip wear and 1 chip. Â I want to pick up Octavia in the future, I don't have any polish similar to that shade!


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's Judi, one coat plus a clear topcoat.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, my tracking updated today to "out for deliver". I did just get both packages, so I'm happy that I have the bday gift I ordered. Still irritating that it takes so long for them to ship.


----------



## superhans (Feb 15, 2014)

Just got my mystery box - ordered make up but they sent me the pedicure one


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my mystery box - ordered make up but they sent me the pedicure one
I see a second box in your future--hopefully they have enough stock left or will send you a code.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's Judi, one coat plus a clear topcoat.
Pretty!  I did one coat at first but it turned out kind of streaky and blotchy, so I added another.  Next time I will put the 1 coat on more carefully and try to get the lighter shade too, it really is a beautiful base color.  Yesterday I put Paris over the top, which looks awesome, and then I used Aviva from the Naughty and Nice mystery box on my accent nail.  It's very blingy and fun.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone else get the text promo, Joan for $3.99? Kind of stupid since Joan has been in the sale section at $3.99 for at least a week now. I thought by opting in to receive texts you would get an insider promo or whatever.  Getting pretty tired of Julep thinking their customers are dumb enough to fall for "promos" and if they market something in a particular way we will fall for it every time. (Though the shopaholic in me will fall for it most of the time hehehe 



) But still, stop it Julep!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else get the text promo, Joan for $3.99? Kind of stupid since Joan has been in the sale section at $3.99 for at least a week now. I thought by opting in to receive texts you would get an insider promo or whatever.  Getting pretty tired of Julep thinking their customers are dumb enough to fall for "promos" and if they market something in a particular way we will fall for it every time. (Though the shopaholic in me will fall for it most of the time hehehe 



) But still, stop it Julep!
Yeah I thought that e-mail asking us to text them would have yielded a better coupon today, buuuut nope.


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 17, 2014)

Well ladies, I think Julep just put the last nail in their coffin for me.

If any of you haven't seen, there's a big hubbub on Facebook regarding the latest My Maven contest.  Apparently the person who won the contest also won the last couple of contests that have been on facebook, and the general consensus is that it is because they are using a service to spam, or trade "likes" in order to artificially inflate their numbers.

Julep has said nothing on the matter, and even though this was brought up before the end of the contest, Julep has still posted on the picture in question saying that they are the winner.

This is just too many strikes against you, Julep.

Customer service has been terrible the last couple of months, shipping has gone down the drain, I despise the new cap design to accommodate a tool that I don't want or need, and now they condone cheating.

Since it's already so late in the month, I'll be seeing if there's anything in the next maven box that's worth $20, and then I'll be cancelling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What a shame.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 17, 2014)

> Well ladies, I think Julep just put the last nail in their coffin for me. If any of you haven't seen, there's a big hubbub on Facebook regarding the latest My Maven contest. Â Apparently the person who won the contest also won the last couple of contests that have been on facebook, and the general consensus is that it is because they are using a service to spam, or trade "likes" in order to artificially inflate their numbers. Julep has said nothing on the matter, and even though this was brought up before the end of the contest, Julep has still posted on the picture in question saying that they are the winner. This is just too many strikes against you, Julep. Customer service has been terrible the last couple of months, shipping has gone down the drain, I despise the new cap design to accommodate a tool that I don't want or need, and now they condone cheating. Since it's already so late in the month,Â I'll be seeing if there's anything in the next maven box that's worth $20, and then I'll be cancelling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a shame.


 I can't seem to find any hubbub on Facebook about the latest Maven contest. Where was it? Think they took down the negative comments?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't seem to find any hubbub on Facebook about the latest Maven contest. Where was it? Think they took down the negative comments?
Seconding this. I tried to find it but couldn't 3:


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't seem to find any hubbub on Facebook about the latest Maven contest. Where was it? Think they took down the negative comments?


Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seconding this. I tried to find it but couldn't 3:
Yeah, it's gone.  I had the page open, refreshed it to see if there were any new comments, and *poof*.  It was here:  https://www.facebook.com/julep/photos/a.10152635323180884.1073741841.49239265883/10152635323255884/?type=1


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 17, 2014)

I saw the comments on the winning photo and all the profiles of the 'likes'; something seems shady.  At the very least you shouldn't be able to win more than once per year.  What pisses me off more is the short deadlines for all their contests.  I only got my box Thursday (their fault for screwing up my billing when I contacted them before the window closed and they told me I was all set) and I think it's really unfair for Canadians who probably never get their boxes in time to enter either.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stumbleina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well ladies, I think Julep just put the last nail in their coffin for me.

If any of you haven't seen, there's a big hubbub on Facebook regarding the latest My Maven contest.  Apparently the person who won the contest also won the last couple of contests that have been on facebook, and the general consensus is that it is because they are using a service to spam, or trade "likes" in order to artificially inflate their numbers.

Julep has said nothing on the matter, and even though this was brought up before the end of the contest, Julep has still posted on the picture in question saying that they are the winner.

This is just too many strikes against you, Julep.

Customer service has been terrible the last couple of months, shipping has gone down the drain, I despise the new cap design to accommodate a tool that I don't want or need, and now they condone cheating.

Since it's already so late in the month, I'll be seeing if there's anything in the next maven box that's worth $20, and then I'll be cancelling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What a shame.
That's really shady, wow!  I can't believe they would let the same person win multiple times, especially if there is a chance that person is cheating.  

Orglamix mineral eyeshadow has contests on their facebook a lot and you enter by commenting and sharing the post.  There was 1 time that a person won two contests in about a month's time and in the comments people brought it up.  She does her picking randomly so it wasn't her (the owner's) fault, but after that she did change the rules I believe to make sure people didn't win twice - at least not in such a short amount of time.  Julep should take note.


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow - yup! They took down the entire thing.  It was on the winner's picture if you guys remember seeing the My Maven contest post with the 4 (or was it 5?) finalists nails up there.

Hopefully this means they are going to address it.  if you go to "Posts by Others" on their Facebook page, people are still talking about it.

I think maybe this is the link to that section:

https://www.facebook.com/julep?filter=2

sorry if it's not, Facebook is weird!


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 17, 2014)

Ehh.. it looks like they are just telling the other ladies that were in the contest to PM them for a "special treat". Sounds to me like they are just trying to sweep this under the rug.

I'm sorry but a company that can't address this head on doesn't deserve my money.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Feb 17, 2014)

I missed all the mess about the cheating due to life, but wooooooow. Great job there, Julep. :| Kinda glad the Maven window about to open up made me hold back from the Rita/Holly deal they sent out emails about earlier. Too bad they still get my money when Maven time comes because I can't skip. I still hate their new policy and how I got retroactively forced into it with the white-hot fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I missed all the mess about the cheating due to life, but wooooooow. Great job there, Julep. :| Kinda glad the Maven window about to open up made me hold back from the Rita/Holly deal they sent out emails about earlier. Too bad they still get my money when Maven time comes because I can't skip. I still hate their new policy and how I got retroactively forced into it with the white-hot fire of a thousand suns.
+1 to all of this. Infinite side-eyeing.


----------



## theexxception (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm thinking of ditching julep for black sheep lacquers box. It's only $15 for US and you get too regular size and one mini I think that equals more nail polish than julep. And it's indie so maybe more exciting. Julep just isn't really doing it for me anymore


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 18, 2014)

Not excited


----------



## lochnessie (Feb 18, 2014)

> I'm thinking of ditching julep for black sheep lacquers box. It's only $15 for US and you get too regular size and one mini I think that equals more nail polish than julep. And it's indie so maybe more exciting. Julep just isn't really doing it for me anymore


 I &lt;3 the Black Sheep Lacquer box. You should come hang out with us in the Indie Polish Lovers thread; we've posted some of our past boxes over there!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 18, 2014)

I just realized that I think I was supposed to have gotten an eye primer in my makeup lovers mystery box? I didnt get one. Do you guys think i should contact julep? I got my box a week ago. Its not a big deal, but I would have liked to have gotten it if I was supposed to. The review on my subscription addiction showed to have one in it.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just realized that I think I was supposed to have gotten an eye primer in my makeup lovers mystery box? I didnt get one. Do you guys think i should contact julep? I got my box a week ago. Its not a big deal, but I would have liked to have gotten it if I was supposed to. The review on my subscription addiction showed to have one in it.
I think you should email them! What have you got to lose, except a couple minutes of time?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just realized that I think I was supposed to have gotten an eye primer in my makeup lovers mystery box? I didnt get one. Do you guys think i should contact julep? I got my box a week ago. Its not a big deal, but I would have liked to have gotten it if I was supposed to. The review on my subscription addiction showed to have one in it.
Contact them. They forgot blotting papers in my December mystery box. I didn't care because I'll never use them, but I figured they'd like to know for quality control reasons. I said as much in an email, and they gifted me a few jules.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 18, 2014)

I went ahead and just emailed them. I contacted them about something once before and they fixed my problem quickly and were really nice. I'm not too worried about not getting the primer because I don't really use primer anyway, but I thought they should at least know about it.


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 18, 2014)

I officially canceled yesterday.  Luckily it was a super quick and painless process.  When she asked my reason for cancellation, I told her it was because the 'skip' feature was taken away.  She said she'd make a note so they will have the feedback.  I'm sure that won't change anything though...


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 18, 2014)

When was the skip taken away? I've skipped every month I've been signed up, lol. I've made a few purchases and bought the mystery box, but never got the monthly box because I'm always broke at that time of the month, lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When was the skip taken away? I've skipped every month I've been signed up, lol. I've made a few purchases and bought the mystery box, but never got the monthly box because I'm always broke at that time of the month, lol.
It is a new thing for people who signed up after mid December 2013.  If you signed up before then, you still can skip as per usual.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, thanks. I signed up before then.


----------



## zorabell (Feb 19, 2014)

After emailing Julep about my missing maven box(due to no tracking email) they are resending it to me minus Love(they are out of stock) and I am getting Rosa instead. At least I am getting another polish I have been waiting to order instead.


----------



## Redboatbysea (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey ladies, Did anyone order the $9.99 mystery add-on to the Mystery box? I ordered thMani box and then emailed them a few days later to add on the mystery add'-on. I just received it today, and it was just another of the same Mani mystery box I had already gotten. I am assuming it was a mistake, so I emailed them, but I'm just wondering what everyone else got for the mystery add-ons


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 19, 2014)

I contacted them about my missing primer and they got back to me quickly and have already shipped one to me!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi ladies!

Any of you get a bad black liner?

My first one was hard and really hard to apply so I emailed Julep, they sent me a replacement but it has tiny white bubbles that look like mold!?!

Did anyone else get something like this? it looks super gross and I don't wanna touch it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Redboatbysea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey ladies,
Did anyone order the $9.99 mystery add-on to the Mystery box? I ordered thMani box and then emailed them a few days later to add on the mystery add'-on. I just received it today, and it was just another of the same Mani mystery box I had already gotten. I am assuming it was a mistake, so I emailed them, but I'm just wondering what everyone else got for the mystery add-ons

They sent me the Mani box by mistake too! The mystery add-on was Angela, Stefani, and Kennedy, but a handful of people received the Mani mystery box instead of the add-on. Just email or call them and they should send you the correct add-on. I received mine today. Angela and Stefani are soo much prettier in person!


----------



## Redboatbysea (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, they responded to me quickly about sending me an extra mani box instead of the mystery add-on but said they were out of them, so they are refunding me instead of sending it. Kind of a bummer, but I guess it is fine. And I get to keep the extra mani box, though it would be so much better if it wasn't exactly what I already have!!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 20, 2014)

So far I'm not impressed with their inventory management since they restricted the skip option for new subscribers (that was their justification). It is likely a coincidence that they had so many shipping errors and low stock this month but for those affected by the skip policy change, it would leave a bad taste since it seems like things got worse once they changed the policy.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So far I'm not impressed with their inventory management since they restricted the skip option for new subscribers (that was their justification). It is likely a coincidence that they had so many shipping errors and low stock this month but for those affected by the skip policy change, it would leave a bad taste since it seems like things got worse once they changed the policy.
That always seemed weird to me. Like, you aren't sure of what numbers will pop up, who will buy what amounts of which...so you're forcing more people to buy...? That made no sense to me. If you want to increase profit, fine, but be honest about it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-trade-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437.

It's cheap and great for removing glitter.

I third! It's all I use to remove glitter polishes, and I wear a lot of glitter polishes! 
I fourth! I discovered this product through the lovely ladies of makeup talk and it is fantastic! I never wore glitter polishes until I got this remover but now I'm not worried about not being able to remove them.

And speaking of glitter polish... Today I am sporting the beautiful Cameron







Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  roc glam, cameron and love





warm fig swatched with finger , gel eyeliner swatches with julep eyeliner brush








I need roc glam and Cameron so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone worn Rooney yet?  Just from swatching on paper, it appears to have a jelly finish.  Or, at least I'm hoping it does




.

Can't remember if anyone has posted swatches of the Pale Nude Eye Sheen yet.  I really like the color/finish.












Love it, makes me wish  I would have gotten that one.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously irritated with Julep. 

I got three packages from them today. One was my February box, which they originally messed up &amp; sent me only Love + my add on and not my It Girl Polishes. The other two were my BEMINE promo orders. The first one was Betty &amp; Rosa...instead they sent me Rosa &amp; a lip gloss called Surprise. The second one was Joelle &amp; Shoshanna...instead they sent me two Joelles. 

It wouldn't be quite as bad if it didn't already take 12 days to get to me.
Oh no! hope they were able to fix that for you. They have been making a lot of mistakes lately and also takes forever to hear back from their CS.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Guess they really did surprise you with that. Seriously though, what is with all the mistakes they've been making lately?
Our mayor is working in their warehouse maybe??


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow those colors are not even remotely Valentine's-like. If they market the box as a Valentine box and then show us one of the colors that will be in there and they all follow this theme, then I think any reasonable customer would assume the colors they would receive would be along the same vein. GRRR Julep, you are training your loyal Mavens to not trust you! Why don't they see that?
Same thing happened last year.  They sent a bunch of browns and fall colors.  I think that was the first box after they raised the price too.  Between that, and my diamond mystery box that was missing the diamond polishes (which they were sold out of) I really don't forsee myself ever ordering a mystery box again.  They just seem to prove time and time again that they are not worth it for anyone who has been a maven for more than a few months.

Last year I ordered the spring mystery box I got shipping and all after a month I contacted them because I had not received my box and there was no update on the tracking. I was told they couldn't ship that box to me because I was overseas. I don't know what the logic behind that was because I had gotten many mystery boxes before that and im a maven. I was mostly upset because if I didn't contact them I would not have known and I would not have gotten my money back. I haven't gotten a mystery box since the sea salt one and  I don't really order from them as much as I used to.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep made it right after some horrid thief stole all of the polishes out of my box, but the special Love polish was not included because it is sold out! Very sad about this. I was really looking forward to doing my nails with this color. It looks gorgeous. Does anyone have an extra that they would be willing to swap for a coupon code of any polish of your choice? I really would like the Love polish!

Happy Valentine's Day, lovely ladies!
Sorry to hear someone stole your polishes, glad they were able to send you replacements.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's Judi, one coat plus a clear topcoat.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After emailing Julep about my missing maven box(due to no tracking email) they are resending it to me minus Love(they are out of stock) and I am getting Rosa instead. At least I am getting another polish I have been waiting to order instead.
That's good!


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 23, 2014)

julep cameron with a thin coat of julep rosa (no topcoat)


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Last year I ordered the spring mystery box I got shipping and all after a month I contacted them because I had not received my box and there was no update on the tracking. I was told they couldn't ship that box to me because I was overseas. I don't know what the logic behind that was because I had gotten many mystery boxes before that and im a maven. I was mostly upset because if I didn't contact them I would not have known and I would not have gotten my money back. I haven't gotten a mystery box since the sea salt one andÂ  I don't really order from them as much as I used to.


 That us so messed up! Sometimes I swear it doesn't seem like they know what they are talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]jessrose18[/@] I can't find the original post but that red/heart/Love mani is so awesome!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cameron with a thin coat of julep rosa (no topcoat)












Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Last year I ordered the spring mystery box I got shipping and all after a month I contacted them because I had not received my box and there was no update on the tracking. I was told they couldn't ship that box to me because I was overseas. I don't know what the logic behind that was because I had gotten many mystery boxes before that and im a maven. I was mostly upset because if I didn't contact them I would not have known and I would not have gotten my money back. I haven't gotten a mystery box since the sea salt one and  I don't really order from them as much as I used to.
That us so messed up! Sometimes I swear it doesn't seem like they know what they are talking about





@jessrose18 I can't find the original post but that red/heart/Love mani is so awesome!!



 most of my CS interactions have been very frustrating.


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 25, 2014)

I finally called and cancelled my subscription a few days ago after I saw the (in my opinion) exceedingly boring March box.  I was not impressed with the woman on the other end when I called Julep's cs.  When she asked me why I was cancelling, I told her that in a nutshell, it was because shipping had gone south and that whoever was handling their Facebook account never answered any "hard" questions and I didn't agree with how they ran that side of things (I wanted to go into the My Maven contest debacle but I included that in my email feedback later instead).  I guess I was most turned off by the very flippant, sarcastic "Okaaaaay.." that I got in response to my reasons.  It was the type of response that you'd get from a surly teenager who had just been told something she didn't like.  She was very curt with me on the phone after that.  Maybe she realized she wouldn't be able to "save" my subscription and just gave up on keeping up appearances, I don't know.

Sigh. 

I really liked Julep's nail polish, but the service side of things is just awful, and that means a lot to me (being someone who comes from a customer service background)!  I'll be trying out Cult and seeing how they are for a couple months, and then maybe just saving my money for some higher end single purchases for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theexxception (Feb 26, 2014)

> I finally called and cancelled my subscription a few days ago after I saw the (in my opinion) exceedingly boring March box. Â I was not impressed with the woman on the other end when I called Julep's cs. Â When she asked me why I was cancelling, I told her that in a nutshell, it was because shipping had gone south and that whoever was handling their Facebook accountÂ never answered any "hard" questions and I didn't agree with how they ran that side of things (I wanted to go into the My Maven contest debacle but I included that in my email feedback later instead). Â I guess I was most turned off by the very flippant, sarcastic "Okaaaaay.." that I got in response to my reasons. Â It was the type of response that you'd get from a surly teenager who had just been told something she didn't like. Â She was very curt with me on the phone after that. Â Maybe she realized she wouldn't be able to "save" my subscription and just gave up on keeping up appearances, I don't know. Sigh.Â  I really liked Julep's nail polish, but the service side of things is just awful, and that means a lot to me (being someone who comes from a customer service background)! Â I'll be trying out Cult and seeing how they are for a couple months, and then maybe just saving my money for some higher end single purchases for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also cancelled because I just wanted to go for something more fun and am trying the black sheep lacquer box. When the lady asked me I told her I needed to cut out an expense she understood but before that she was like so I see you skipped august through December and took the January and February boxes. She made it sound like I did something wrong. I was like well I guess it makes sense to cancel than since you don't value me as a customer anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and now seeing march colors I feel like they are dupes.


----------



## Stumbleina (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought the same thing, theexxception! I looked at March's box and thought "I have colors VERY similar to these already" and I was a Maven less than a year :/


----------

